# xDecember Testers x FINAL RESULT*30/80 BFPs!* SUPER LUCKY!!!



## xLisax

I'm due to test on the 2nd December..so this is my last shot at a :bfp: before Xmas!!! 

Feeling positive this cycle, had mid cycle bleeding around CD12 and got my O symbol on Persona today at CD18! :happydance:

We're using Persona and Preseed this cycle! Lets hope it works!

Anyone else testing in December?!

:kiss:

x


:cold:December BFP Testers!:cold:
​

*December 1st - 1/5 BFPS!​*
* EstelSeren ​*
*
 nicky84 ​*
* erin7707 *​* map339 ​*
* YoungMommy08 *

*December 2nd - 4/4 BFPS!!!!*​
*  xLisax  *​
*   Beth_Welshy  ​*
*  abs07  ​*
*  Mom2Girls318  *​

*December 3rd - 2/5 BFPS!​*
*  Braven05  *​
* bellaboo ​*
* Quest55 ​*
* debralouise ​*
*  sequeena  *​
*December 4th - 1/2 BFPS!​*
*  MiissDior  *
* alitleangel *

*December 5th - 0/2 BFPS!​*
* ncmommy *​
* babyfeet ​*

*December 6th -2/3 BFPS!​*
* maxina *
*  rensben  *
*  anjadoem  *​
*December 7th -1/6 BFPS!*
* live_in_hope *​
* RubyRainbows *​
*  SilverWillow  *​* Elhaym *​
* perfect21 ​*
* glowstar *​
*December 8th - 2/4 BFPS!*
* jenbrem *​* BluSatin *​
*  blueeyedgirl1  *​*  kimberleywats  *​

*December 9th - 1/5 BFPS ~ 1 ​*
*   neffie  *​
* anabelle29 *
* Rachie Rach *​
* Kiki0522 *​
* wigglywoo *​
*December 10th -1/2 BFPS!*
* Mommy2Be20 *​*  PR&TR13  *​


*December 11th - 3/4 BFPS!​*
* Ruskiegirl ​*
*  mothercabbage  *​*  MissMummy2Be  ​*
*   Londonchi   *​
*December 12th - 2/6 BFPS!​*
* ttcmikeandme *​
*  Julz123  *​*  catwoman85  *​
* ethans_mum ​*
* gilmore85 *​
* Nayla82 *​
*December 13th - 0/1 BFPS!​*
* mrs crabsticke *​

*December 14th - 0/3 BFPS!*​
* Stardust1 *​
* leigh331 *​
* w8ing4mrcle *​

*December 15th - 0/0 BFPS​*

*December 16th - 0/0 BFPS*

*December 17th - 1/6 BFPS *​
*  angi120  *​​​​* Lisa7 ​*
* kiin *
* NDH *
* ChelleT *
* NJAngelAPN *

*December 18th - 0/3 BFPS*​* janeybaby *​
* pink mum *​
* Equal ​*

*December 19th - 1/1 BFPS!​*
*  lalacrl  *​
December 20th ~ 0/0 BFPS​

December 21st ~ 0/0 BFPS

December 22nd ~ 4/5 BFPS!​*   luckyyou  
  cocoelopen  
  Krm2934  *​
* July28th 
  luckyyou  *​
*December 23rd - 1/2 BFPS!​*
* bbhopes ​*
*  s_johnson  *​

*December 24th/Xmas Eve!! - 1/4 BFPS​*
* Matila10 ​*
* FaithHopeLove ​*
*  minkysouth1  *
* Lisa40 *​
*December 25th/Xmas Day!! -0/5 BFPS​*
* braxmomma *
* babyhopes2010 *
* kit603 *​* JJBaby1 
 Mrs S-M ​*

*December 26th/Boxing Day!! - 0/1 BFPS​*
* Trying4Angel1 ​*

*December 27th - 0/1 BFPS​*
* Beaney192 *​
*December 28th - 0/0 BFPS​*

*December 29th - 0/0 BFPS​*

*December 30th - 0/0 BFPS​*

*December 31st/NYE!! - 3/3 BFPS!!​*
*  jeffsar  
  Xpecta  
  Amylouise89  *​


----------



## xLisax

Just me then :( :rofl:

x


----------



## Rachie Rach

I will be testing on the 9th the day af is due xxx been bding every other day aince last af due to ov next week!!!! 
Fx'd for your bfp Hun xxx


----------



## Braven05

Due on the 4th of December, hoping I can test a little early and give OH a BFP for his birthday on the 3rd! Good luck to you!


----------



## Kitten_x

af came yesterday so by my calculations will be testing again 12/13th december :) fingers crossed and baby dust for all xxx


----------



## erin7707

I should O by the 22nd, putting me around dec 3rd for testing!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Since my last cycle was screwed up, no clue when I'm going to OV or due for AF, hoping to test Mid December though. Should be ending this AF tomorrow & it was 11 days late. :( So no telling..just keeping my Fx'ed this cycle is better than last.


----------



## xLisax

Good luck to us all and hopefully we'll get a nice bfp before crimbo!! :happydance: 

I'm 1DPO today, so just into my 2WW..I hate this part!

If we are lucky enough to get our bfp this cycle, I'd be soooo chuffed..could announce to OH in a festive way :haha: Anyone else thought about how theyd announce to OH or would he be right there with you? :)

xx


----------



## HailzLM

Not sure what's going on with my cycle yet ladies (not sure if im having IB or AF at the minute as she's acting v v strangely!) but if my calculations are right i should be O'ing on 30th Nov so i'll be testing around 12/13th December. 

FX'D for everyone this is our month! NICE CHRISTMAS PRESENTS EXPECTED HOPEFULLY!!!


----------



## xLisax

Wouldnt it just make Xmas soooo much better?! We wouldnt be telling anyone till 12 weeks though..so itd be TORTURE not letting it slip over christmas! :dohh:

x


----------



## perfect21

I'll be testing on the 7th dec. Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's this time ;) xx


----------



## quail

i will be testing around the 10th if i ovulate on time fxd for everyone.xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

I'm testing on Dec 11th. Baby dust to all!


----------



## JJBaby1

Can I join this club? I think the evil :witch: just came for me today.

I will be testing again around the 14th and 15th.

Let this be all of our months and just in time for the holidays! What a beautiful time to get some great news. :)
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Braven05

I think a December BFP would be awesome. It'll be right in the middle between OH's birthday and Christmas! What a nice month it'll be. Still waiting to O - just had a negative OPK but still having some ewcm...most likely will O this weekend. Can't wait to get on with it.


----------



## xLisax

December would be such a great time to get a bfp! :) My bdays Xmas Eve too so would be just in time for that aswell :cloud9:

Seems as there are quite a few of us now, I'll add our testing dates to the front..then we can keep up with how many lovely december :bfp: we get! :yipee:

Let me know if you want anything else added to the front..what you are trying this cycle, TTC#, etc :thumbup:
xx


----------



## EstelSeren

I'll be testing on December 1st as I'm due on on November 30th. REALLY hope that I get a bfp this time around!!

Good luck all! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Beca!

I'll add you to the front! Lets hope this 2WW doesnt take forever ay hun! You're testing the day before me :happydance: 

xx


----------



## HailzLM

Having a strange time at the minute ladies! 

Wasnt due for my AF until Sunday 21st BUT had a sudden 'showing' of brown/pink on Monday .. which proceeded to get heavier just like my normal AF and with bad cramping that night .. yesterday morning the flow had subsided into barely nothing showing on my pad, and barely anything on T.paper .. then around 4pm yesterday started getting a reddish show again.. THEN last night it reduced back to nothing.. then nothing throughout last night (altho had a very vivid dream that i got a bright BFP on a hpt!) and then this morning ive just had very light pink spotting.. as if AF is almost all of her way out .. very strange as seems she 'tried' to show her face on Monday, a full WEEK earlier than i should have been on.. an then normally my periods last 5 days at VERY least, brown spotting onto 6.. i've never known it to last just 3 days and go from on to off then back to on then back to off again .. normally its a straight 'strong' flow for the full 5 days! i have thought about it being IB and i've read up on 'heavy IB' which CAN happen and i've had a lady say the exact same thing happened to her and she WAS pregnant .. but im not sure this is so likely for me?! .. I know it's not a MC as i had one of those on June this year so im fully aware of what they are like, plus it's BEFORE af is due and not after ... any thoughts???

And after all this ive still got sore bbs, burping today aswel (which i remember doing ALOT when i was pregnant before in the early weeks), tired, hungry but feeling very bouncy! All weird!

Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## xLisax

Oooo hun all I'm gunna say is :test: 

And of course come and let us know the results ;) Really hope this is it for you sweet :hugs:

x


----------



## HailzLM

xLisax said:


> Oooo hun all I'm gunna say is :test:
> 
> And of course come and let us know the results ;) Really hope this is it for you sweet :hugs:
> 
> x

Thankyou Lisa! Not sure if it sounds promising or not! Can't test unfortunately as don't have any spare cash until my payday next Friday! So will have to wait unless i can scrape some money together! Mad i think!!


----------



## xLisax

I think it sounds promising! :) So AF is due tommorow? Wow, I really hope she stays away! Then you can be our first bfp! :happydance: Have you got anymore symptoms?!

:hugs:

ETA: Ive just re-read your last post and seen all of your other symptoms! Its sounding really good..Ive got everything crossable crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## HailzLM

No AF isn't due until Sunday! but its like she's been trying to make a weird appearance since Monday! and i'm NEVER a full week early! I'll be throughly annoyed if i've had to put up with this 'flow' (altho there is still NOTHING showing now on t.paper or when i wipe apart from smallest little pink/brown spotting!) for me to actually COME ON on Sunday, but i really dont think i will! not feeling pms'y at all! But i dont no whether that means i'm pregnant or not just because i really dont feel im going to come on Sunday, maybe it WAS my AF i've been having on, off, on, off, on, the past few days! but it's been NOTHING like my usual AF! so im still not sure! REALLY HOPE ITS MY BFP!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! I will be testing the 9th. This would be a great early birthday/christmas present for me!! :D

Fx'd for everyone!! 

:dust:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all! My last chance too for a Christmas BFP!

I'll be testing Saturday 4th - the day AF is due. Determined not to test earlier as I'd rather see AF than a BFN.

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## xLisax

Welcome Ladies :wave: 

I'll add you both to the front!! :) 

I cant quite believe we're near Xmas already! :shock: 

Im 3DPO today and feeling ok! Its when I get to 7DPO that time starts to drag! :( Hows everyone else doing!?

Hailz- How are you doing? Any sign of AF? Hope not!! 

xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey everyone. 

Can you add me please? Should be testing around December 2nd. 
I really hope I get an early birthday and Christmas present!!!

GL everyone 

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Hi Beth! :wave: Ill add you now! :)

Lets hope we get our bfps! Im hoping for an early Xmas/Bday pressie, My birthdays Xmas Eve..whens yours?! :D

xx


----------



## xLisax

Ooo and you're testing the same day as me! :) x


----------



## Beth_welshy

The 16th :)

Thanx Hun xxx


----------



## HailzLM

Well AF got me i think! She reappeared last night about 6pm so i'm just accepting that this month wasnt our luck! BUT now im focusing on the fact that i should O a week or so on Tuesday! ON TO DECMEBER CYCLE LADIES


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

can i join will be testing on December 12th!!


----------



## Kiki0522

My birthday is the 17th! Good Luck to us ALL! Fx'd!! 

:dust:


----------



## xLisax

Ooo lots of Dec birthdays :thumbup:

Welcome gilmore! :wave: Ill add you now! :)

Hailz- Glad to hear AF has made up her mind..onto Dec Cycle! PMA,PMA,PMA...we will get our bfps hun!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## HailzLM

Still strange but atleast i can get on with planning this next cycle! does anyone know if i can get pre-seed from anywhere like superdrug or boots?? What does it actually do? Any negatives? Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## xLisax

You cant buy preseed from any highstreet shop unfortunatley! I got mine from Amazon and it was with me within 2 days! :thumbup:

This is my first cycle using it so Ill let you know if it works! :happydance: Its the only lube safe to use whilst TTC and mimics CM, helping the swimmers get where they should be! :)

They come with applicators that you insert before sex, so that the lube is right near your cervix! 

Id give it a whirl hun :thumbup:

xx


----------



## HailzLM

oh bloody hell (excuse my french!) thought that it was tablets! Silly me!! hahahah


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: Nope its a lube hun! Are you gunna get some?

x


----------



## HailzLM

I think i'm going to read up on it first and then decide! How are you doing today? Noticing anything??


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi, Can I join please?

I am due to test around 7th December and just started the monthly dance marathon :winkwink:

Good luck for everyone hope you all get a wonderful Christmas present!! :happydance:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xLisax

Hailz- Not noticing anything yet :( Ive got a headache and Im tired but my little man had me up at 5am :dohh: So cant count those! :haha: 
I think reading up on it is a good..then decide whether you wanna try it :thumbup: How long have you been trying now?

Welcome SW :wave: Ill add you to our front! Lots of lovely ladies wanting an Xmas BFP now...hope we get them!! :headspin:

x


----------



## HailzLM

oh dear 5am is NOT a good start to the day Lisa! Early night tonight or have you got plans?? Haven't been trying all that long! Fell pregnant accidently in May which ended in MC in July and then since then havent prevented it from happening but this was the first official month of me checking my fertility days and when i'm O'ing and making some lifestyle changes etc! So fingers crossed it will only take us 1 more cycle and we'll fall in December! oh goes back into the army in March though so on a strict time limit which doesnt help with the pressure of things! How long have you been trying Lisa??


----------



## Kiki0522

I bought some Pre seed off amazon as well. I'm hoping it will be at home when I get there today! I'm looking forward to trying it. I have heard wonderful things about it! :D

:dust:


----------



## abs07

It looks like we're on about the same cycle! I'm due for AF on 12/2 and today I'm at CD 18. I think I o'd last night or today so I'm keeping my finger crossed! :)


----------



## xLisax

Hailz- Sorry to hear about your MC :( :hugs: I came off of the pill in the middle of July..so was just waiting for cycles to regulate! They just about have now so hopefully it wont be too much longer! FX'd! :) & that must make pressure harder with OH going away, but we wont need to worry about that as you'll get your Dec :bfp: :hugs:

Kiki- Preseed is great stuff! Its really nice to use too. Ive also heard really good things about it :thumbup: Did it arrive today?

Ooo Abs welcome :wave: Another 2nd December tester! :happydance: I'll add you to our Father Christmas wishlist at the front! :yipee:

xx


----------



## erin7707

hey girls! I got a +OPK yesterday and today.. so hopefully we'll catch the egg! Cheri, a psychic on here that some ppl get readings from, said that I'll have to send her an email in 2 weeks because she thinks this is my month! ooOoOo fingers crossed for my Xmas BFP!!!!!


----------



## xLisax

Morning Girls! :flower:

Oooo Erin that sounds really good! +ive OPK..lots of BDing coming up for you the next few days then!!

My persona switched to its green light this morning, which means our BDing Marathon is over for this month and all we can do now is wait! :thumbup: I really hope we've done it! We BD 3 days leading up to O, two days with O symbol, missed a day and then BD last night! :happydance:

xx


----------



## pixie p

approaching ovulation very soon... i hope! My next visit from AF will be due approx 9th Dec. Really hoping she stays away, really really wanting that BFP for Christmas! 
Good luck to all of us! x


----------



## kelz86

i will be testing 14th dec fingers crosses for us all x:dust::dust::


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am Dec 1st tester!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hey, how is everyone doing? :hi:

My ticker says 2 DPO but not sure if that's right, I'm not temping just used a few OPKs. Still have some whitish, stretchy CM (sorry, TMI!) so might have been more recent than that. :shrug: We're NTNP so not too worried about specifics, just going to test when AF is late. I'll still be symptom spotting though. :haha:

Fairly sure I'm out as not really BD'd enough I don't think, but we'll see! :D


----------



## londonchi

Oohh count me in!

I'm testing on the 11th! My Birthday!


----------



## leigh331

I am jumping in too!!!! I hope everyone gets their BFP!! What a nice Christas present that would be!!!


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi hi please can you add me?! I'm testing XMAS EVE Eeek!! 
Got very small chance but haven't given up hope!! Xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Hi everyone! I'll be testing the 5th!


----------



## bellaboo

Can i join. 1 dpo today!! AF is due on the 3rd might test a few days before? But put me down for the 3rd!
:dust: to everyone hope it's a best christmas ever!!


----------



## nicky84

Hi ladies, I'm am also due my AF on the 1st dec, i had my positive opk on thu/fri and have been BD'ing everyother day since my last AF, this is our 3rd month TTC so as thought we would give it our best try this month..so fingers crossed. I think this should make me 2 DPO today!!! X


----------



## sweetp

Hi, please can you add me. I will be testing on 8/9 Dec. 4th month ttc, fingers crossed x


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Helloooo to all our new December hopefuls!! Ive got a good feeling about December ladies, lots of nice :bfp: coming our way!! :happydance:

Hows everyone doing? December is nearly here...that seems crazy, this year has flown by!!!

Im 5DPO today, nothing special to report! Got everything crossed that I'll get some nice preggy symptoms soon though..although I had nothing until 7 weeks with my son!! :)

x


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm in! AF is due on the 9th so you can put me down to testing then. But I can tell ya right now that I wont be able to hold out that long! Lol!


----------



## Elhaym

So confused - thought I was around 2/3 DPO but just had quite a large bit of EWCM (apologies for the TMI!) Did an OPK earlier and it was negative. :shrug:

Anyone else get EWCM after ov, or did I maybe ov later than I thought?


----------



## Quest55

nicky84 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm am also due my AF on the 1st dec, i had my positive opk on thu/fri and have been BD'ing everyother day since my last AF, this is our 3rd month TTC so as thought we would give it our best try this month..so fingers crossed. I think this should make me 2 DPO today!!! X

Hi Nicky, I will be testing the same time you are. I also had my pos. opk on thurs/fri. Hoping for our BFP this month! :baby: :dust:


----------



## erin7707

bellaboo said:


> Can i join. 1 dpo today!! AF is due on the 3rd might test a few days before? But put me down for the 3rd!
> :dust: to everyone hope it's a best christmas ever!!

We're cycle buddies!


----------



## erin7707

Quest55 said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm am also due my AF on the 1st dec, i had my positive opk on thu/fri and have been BD'ing everyother day since my last AF, this is our 3rd month TTC so as thought we would give it our best try this month..so fingers crossed. I think this should make me 2 DPO today!!! X
> 
> Hi Nicky, I will be testing the same time you are. I also had my pos. opk on thurs/fri. Hoping for our BFP this month! :baby: :dust:Click to expand...

Hey girls can I join your party! :) I had pos opks on thurs and friday as well! putting my O as yesterday, so 1 dpo today! I'm due for AF on the 2nd probably, so i'll start testing on the 29th!


----------



## nicky84

Hi quest55 and erin7707, we can be TTW buddies :)) I'll add you both to my friends list and we can share any symptoms. 
Wishing you both lots of baby dust.... 

How long have u been TTC?? X


----------



## Quest55

erin7707 said:


> Quest55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm am also due my AF on the 1st dec, i had my positive opk on thu/fri and have been BD'ing everyother day since my last AF, this is our 3rd month TTC so as thought we would give it our best try this month..so fingers crossed. I think this should make me 2 DPO today!!! X
> 
> Hi Nicky, I will be testing the same time you are. I also had my pos. opk on thurs/fri. Hoping for our BFP this month! :baby: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girls can I join your party! :) I had pos opks on thurs and friday as well! putting my O as yesterday, so 1 dpo today! I'm due for AF on the 2nd probably, so i'll start testing on the 29th!Click to expand...




nicky84 said:


> Hi quest55 and erin7707, we can be TTW buddies :)) I'll add you both to my friends list and we can share any symptoms.
> Wishing you both lots of baby dust....
> 
> How long have u been TTC?? X



Great, hopefully this is the month. What a special Christmas that would be! I do have an appt with my dr on Dec 1st and would like to know before then, so I will be testing before then. 

So far, I haven't had any symptoms but I will keep you guys posted to see if we share any simular signs. My O cramps have pretty much dissapated, finally. CM is drying up too.


----------



## Lisa7

Hi I am new to this site. I have ttc only a few times. Had a BFP on my first try then m/c at 5 weeks. Tried again 2 months later but was BFN. Then got really sick, hospitalized sick. Could not ttc for 9 months due to my health problems. Had to wait for the medical ok. Got the ok at the end of August but then my husband wasn't ready because of everything that has happened. My husband has agreed to start trying in December. Yipee! I am 35 I can't wait anymore. I really hope we have a BFP really soon. I will be testing on the 17th of December if I can stand to wait until then. The 2ww is so long. Good luck everyone!


----------



## abs07

How is everyone's wait going?!?! It seems unbearably long!!

I thought I o'd for sure on Thursday night/Friday, but today (Sunday) I had a ton of CM. No EWCM (haven't noticed any for the past couple of months), but a lot of CM nonetheless. Don't know what that means - but hopefully it's good! :)

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome to all the newcomers, lots of :dust: to you and all of us December testers!! :)

Abs, the 2WW always seems like forever doesnt it?! :wacko: Not long to go for us now, and hopefully this will be our last 2WW for another 9 months :winkwink:

xx


----------



## erin7707

Quest55 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quest55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm am also due my AF on the 1st dec, i had my positive opk on thu/fri and have been BD'ing everyother day since my last AF, this is our 3rd month TTC so as thought we would give it our best try this month..so fingers crossed. I think this should make me 2 DPO today!!! X
> 
> Hi Nicky, I will be testing the same time you are. I also had my pos. opk on thurs/fri. Hoping for our BFP this month! :baby: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girls can I join your party! :) I had pos opks on thurs and friday as well! putting my O as yesterday, so 1 dpo today! I'm due for AF on the 2nd probably, so i'll start testing on the 29th!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi quest55 and erin7707, we can be TTW buddies :)) I'll add you both to my friends list and we can share any symptoms.
> Wishing you both lots of baby dust....
> 
> How long have u been TTC?? XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hopefully this is the month. What a special Christmas that would be! I do have an appt with my dr on Dec 1st and would like to know before then, so I will be testing before then.
> 
> So far, I haven't had any symptoms but I will keep you guys posted to see if we share any simular signs. My O cramps have pretty much dissapated, finally. CM is drying up too.Click to expand...

Hey girls!
I've been actively charting/TTC since September! Not too long, but long enough! haha We tried in August too, but I didn't chart or anything..


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! i'm due on the 3rd, so i'll be a december tester!! 

x


----------



## erin7707

xLISAx-- Can you switch me to Dec. 1st testing? I O'd 2 days earlier this cycle! FX'd!!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome jeffsar..I'll add you now :happydance:

And Erin, no probs, I'll switch you now :thumbup:

How is everyone this evening?! I'm 6DPO and still nothing really going on! :(

x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm actually feeling a bit odd..... i'm only 2dpo, but i am having really bad crampy pains..... i know it's far to early for implant pain or anything, so i am worried that i've not OV'd properly - ever had pain like this after ov?? x


----------



## xLisax

Maybe youve O'd a couple days later than you thought? Or I know a lot of people have O pains for a few days over ovulation! :thumbup:

I love your display pic too, your little boy looks so cute..how old is he?

xx


----------



## jeffsar

he's four now, and he just keeps getting better, i'm totally obsessed with him! we've been ttc for 2 years now but i was diagnosed with a thyroid disorder earlier in the year, which was stopping me OV'ng, but i was put on tablets, and we concieved in july - but sadly mc's at 12 + wks in September, so, back to the 2 ww again! 

how about your little one?x


----------



## Elhaym

> How is everyone this evening?! I'm 6DPO and still nothing really going on!
> 
> x

4 DPO and I have creamy CM and sore nipples - the nips are usual for me after ov, but the CM isn't. Only my 3rd cycle off the pill though so still not sure what's normal and what isn't! Not entirely sure when I ov'd either so maybe it was later than I thought. xx


----------



## xLisax

Jeffsar- I could not agree with you more with the fact they keep getting better! They sooo do, Max is two now and hes just so funny all of the time :cloud9:

Elhaym- This is my 4th month off the pill now and my periods are only just about calming down..:thumbup: I use a persona so know when I Ovulate which will hopefully help me along, do you do OPKs or anything?

xx


----------



## xLisax

^Sorry, just seen you are NTNP :D xx


----------



## pink mum

hello can u add me to the list ill b testing on 18dec


----------



## jeffsar

anyone know how to make up the logo thingy's...... we should try get hold of a 'all i want for christmas is a BFP' one!! - sadly, i have no clue!! x


----------



## xLisax

Welcome pink mum :flower:

Jeffsar thats a fab idea!! Sadly I have no idea either :wacko: Hopefully someone else will! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Elhaym

Lisa - I have used OPKs to see if I am ovulating, was curious as I've been on pill for so long! I'm trying not to worry about it too much and just go with the flow but it's hard to just ignore it :haha: I got 3 positives this month which seems a lot but apparently can happen?

If we're not pg in a few months I might get a CBFM. xx


----------



## jeffsar

xLisax said:


> Welcome pink mum :flower:
> 
> Jeffsar thats a fab idea!! Sadly I have no idea either :wacko: Hopefully someone else will! :happydance:
> 
> xx

i will go post a thread asking for someone to help us!! x


----------



## xLisax

:yipee: okie dokie! 

That sounds good Elhaym, Im not sure about multiple +ive OPKs, but the fact you know you are ovulating is great!! FXd you dont need a CBFM too! :flower:

x


----------



## ebony2010

Add me please for the 7th!!! xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya ladies!

Nothing new to report really. We have BDed the past 2 days and will continue every day for the next week or so. I think I am getting too excited about all of this, to the point where I think I will be gutted if I dont get my BFP this month. I think Kevin(DH) will be upset too. It was so funny, last night after our DS was asleep,we are in the middle of BD and our 4yr old spings open the bedroom door and says, "Whatcha doin?" Normally when this happens we just say we were playing, or wrestling, etc. and let him crawl into bed with us and all just go to sleep. Not last night! I had told DH what my ticker siad about this being one of my most fertile days, so he got up and went and put DS back in bed and stayed with him til he was good and asleep. Then came back in and was ready to DTD again! Lol! After we were done, I was like, "Well, that was unexpected!" Then he said, "Well, I didnt want to miss the opportunity to get that baby growing!" :cloud9:


----------



## Quest55

Can I join the list? I am due to test around Dec 3-4th. I hope this is my month! Good lucky to everyone! :baby:


----------



## map339

i can start testing on dec 1st! yay


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome to the newcomers! :dust: to us all!

BB- Bless your OH! Hes obviously just as broody as you! I love it when my OH is like that, it makes me want a baby even more! :)

How are we all today? 7DPO here and nothing really other than a headache and increased gas :blush: 

xx


----------



## pixie p

Well im still waiting for my positive opk :growlmad: cd13 today so better show soon. Thing is i know ill then be nearing the dreaded 2ww when i will then drive myself mad despite telling myself not to symptom spot.... its so damn hard :wacko:

Im hoping there will be lots of BFP on here next month! If not for me then others will keep me going and cheer me up! Good luck ladies!!! :winkwink: :winkwink:

keeping my fx'd for us all xxx


----------



## xLisax

Ooo Kerrie FX'd for your +ive OPK in the next couple of days! :thumbup:

Whereabouts in Cornwall are you too?! Im in Famouth! :D

xx


----------



## pixie p

I know it cant come quick enough! 

Wow not far then, im in Hayle... small world eh! :wave:

lovely pic of your little boy, i'm also trying to have a little brother or sister for my little boy who is 18mths now. x


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hello all! *waves* First post in this part of the forum for me. :)

I'll be testing on Dec. 8th, have +ve OPK today. Argh...TWW is the WORST! (we're in our 3rd month of trying)


----------



## babyfeet

Can I join in....1 DPO today for me... too early for any symptoms yet


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies:hi:

i get my next donation on 3rd dec and should ovulate the next day. i'll be testing on 18th dec if i can hold on that long.

would be so fantastic to get a christmas :bfp:

:dust: to all, lets fill up the op with lots of good news!!:happydance:


----------



## Sugarbump

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in  I'm due to be testing on the 9th December. I have long cycles of round about 43 days so this is definately my last chance of getting a BFP by Chrimbo!

We've been trying now for about a year, but this is my 3rd month on clomid, so i'm working hoping it's 3rd time lucky  Good luck to all you ladies and I truely hope we all get our BFP's by Christmas time XX


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Helloooo newbies! I'll add you all to our front now! Babyfeet-if you just let me know your testing day :thumbup:

Ooo Kerrie you're not far away at all! :D Our little man is just over two now! Cannot wait to make him a big brother! :happydance:

x


----------



## babyfeet

Hi ... due to test 5th December. Thanks


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all! 

More yellowy CM today and that pulling, stretching feeling very low on right side. I'm sure it's just my body playing tricks....


----------



## xLisax

Thanks babyfeet I'll add you now :thumbup:

Its crazy how your body can play tricks on you isnt it?! My first couple cycles I was sure wed done it, so was gutted when I saw a bfn :( 

Really hoping it isnt your body though Elhaym, and its your beanie nestling in nice and tight! :cloud9:

x


----------



## jeffsar

Elhaym said:


> Hi all!
> 
> More yellowy CM today and that pulling, stretching feeling very low on right side. I'm sure it's just my body playing tricks....

i'm with you on that one - i am still really crampy and bbs sore now too - i am guessing it's just ov pain but certainly never noticed it as bad last month........


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, some lovely ladies have helped us make a logo, but i cannot for the life of me get it to work - i will bump the thread in ttc - can someone see what i'm doing wrong?! x


----------



## charmedlassie

hello, I'm due dec 8th xx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: charmedlassie, I'll add you now! 

Sorry, jeffsar just seen your latest post! I'll go find the post and see if I can work it out :wacko: Not promising anything though..Im pants at all of this too :rofl:

xx


----------



## jeffsar

i really am shocking with computer stuff - dh had to set this up for me! x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! How is everyone doing? Tomorrow I should get a positive OPK if everything goes as it should! On Thanksgiving of course, haha. With 20 people coming to my house for dinner. Should make it interesting to get that BD time in! :D We have been BDing every other night and the line on the OPK is getting darker! Question, should we BD every day from here on? We were thinking about skipping today and then just doing it every day from the positive OPK but what do you think? 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! 

:dust:


----------



## Elhaym

Oh yeah, happy Thanksgiving to all the American ladies! xx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

can I join.. i'm o'ing currently and hope to be 1 dpo soon! will be testing in the first week of dec. I have a appt with ob on dec 3 so hopefully i can find out something then!


----------



## xLisax

Kiki..we BDed 3 days before O symbol and both days with O symbol, then skipped a day and then did 1 final BD 2DPO! :thumbup:

Mrs.I..welcome :wave: If you let me know when you have your testing date in mind, I can add you to our OP :hugs:

Happy Thanksgiving to our American testers too :kiss:

x


----------



## Elhaym

6 DPO... slightly sore nips and a bit of nausea. Had same last cycle too so probably nothing - so confusing isn't it?

LOL at me 'not symptom spotting this cycle'. :rofl: I can't help it, it's fun!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oh thanks, i will after i can confirm o.. I've been hanging out in the thanksgiving testers thread, i should be testing now, but my cycle ran really long, didn't start to o until yest..


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: Elhaym Im so the same, every month I say I wont SS..then end up noticing everything! :dohh:

My nips are tingling on and off, but like you, I think I had this last cycle too :wacko:

Ah sorry you're O's keeping you waiting Mrs.I! Hopefully it'll be along anyday :) Are you BDing anyway?

x


----------



## quail

hi,im 2dpo and going to test next week.i used agnus castus this cycle as i ovulated late at cd26 last month ,it has made me o, on cd14 this month:happydance:im also taking b-vits like i did when i conceived my last baby.good luck to everyone:thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

Ooo good luck to you Quail! :thumbup: What day are you planning on testing? I'll add you to the front so we can see how many of us get a lovely bfp! :happydance:

x


----------



## quail

xLisax said:


> Ooo good luck to you Quail! :thumbup: What day are you planning on testing? I'll add you to the front so we can see how many of us get a lovely bfp! :happydance:
> 
> x

thanks i will probably test everyday when my ics come,lol but i will do a frer on thursday,i was going to try for a september baby as i already have 2 in august but we will see what happens,lol,when are you testing?.xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lisa- we did 2 nights ago but I started to get the flu and dh doesn't want to catch it.. Hopefully we will today or tonight sometime but we bd'd the a couple hours after I noticed a glob of ewcm. So if we can't later hopefully the one time will be enough


----------



## xLisax

Any BDing is good ay!! Hopefully you'll catch that eggy this month Mrs.I! :)

I want to be adding lots of Xmas bfps to the front ladies! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Ooo Quail do you mean testing next Thursday..the 2nd?! If so, we're testing the same day! :)

x


----------



## jeffsar

xLisax said:


> Any BDing is good ay!! Hopefully you'll catch that eggy this month Mrs.I! :)
> 
> I want to be adding lots of Xmas bfps to the front ladies! :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Ooo Quail do you mean testing next Thursday..the 2nd?! If so, we're testing the same day! :)
> 
> x

well, i'll try my best for ya :winkwink: x


----------



## v001989

I test 12/4/2010. Good Luck and baby dust to all. :happydance: 

I hope BFP's for all!!!


----------



## Dagde10

Hi Can i join in with you.
Im due to test on 20th December im now on CD14 and i have a 39 day cycle. xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I definitely hope so Lisa :). 

As for tingly nips, I have had thy past 2 days an outside of bbs are already sore my temp wasn't up this morning so I pray I still have time, but I know these are all really good signs of ovulation


----------



## MiissDior

Thanks ffor the link hun
stick me down for the 4th xx


----------



## quail

yes lisa im testing next thursday the second hope we both get our bfps make sure you let me know how you get on.xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I have some weird shit going on! Lol! Okay, so yeterday I thought I was getting "o" pains. Dont really know what the are suppose to feel like, but from reading they are sharp little twinges where my ovaries are. All day yesterday, everyonce in a while on my right side. Anyway, my ticker says I "O" today. We BD at around 5am this morning an will agian tonight. My problem is that I was and am experiencing extreme pressure down there, like where my ovaries should be. To the point where I was VERY uncomfortable during sex this morning, but went ahead and dtd because I knew I was ovulating. Still lots of pressure! Plus my face is like dripping oil today!?! I have like 5 new breakouts today?!?! What does all this mean?!?!?


----------



## jeffsar

i have had the same this month brandysbabies, very strange......... i'm putting it down as a good sign, and a xmas bfp.... well i can dream!! x


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hi brandi, :) 
I think the acne and pangs are related to o. I'm pretty sure last night i actually felt o happening, i had a flutter in my tummy then a burning feeling in my uterus. I was like "wow, amazing that I could actually feel that happen." 

we bd'd less that 24 hours before so HOPEFULLY i caught it, cuz now my cm is starting to get creamy and dry up. 

have you had any ewcm yet? we should stick close together throughout this one lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yes I have, I think. Lol. I do have a question about OPK's as I am a little bummed. What is the window of time that they are positive? I took one just a few minutes ago and there is barely a line there are all! I also to an HPT and it was BFN. Do you think I already "o"ed? I am so worried that I have missed it or will miss it. Ugh! Do you think we are safe? We bded on the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd and this morning. We will be bding again tonight and the rest of the week. I just want this so bad..............


----------



## xLisax

BB- You sound like you have yourselves covered :thumbup: Have you had a +ive OPK yet this cycle? The symptoms your having sounds like you have def ovulated..so I guess now its the dreaded wait! Lots of :dust: to you!

:wave: Welcome to MiissDior & Nadge10! 

Quail, hopefully it'll be a good day for us both!! :happydance:

9DPO for me, trying my hardest not to test early!! :wacko:

x


----------



## Wishing Star

I will be testing on the 2nd Dec, so add me to the list. Babydust to everyone.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

xLisax said:


> BB- You sound like you have yourselves covered :thumbup: Have you had a +ive OPK yet this cycle? The symptoms your having sounds like you have def ovulated..so I guess now its the dreaded wait! Lots of :dust: to you!
> 
> :wave: Welcome to MiissDior & Nadge10!
> 
> Quail, hopefully it'll be a good day for us both!! :happydance:
> 
> 9DPO for me, trying my hardest not to test early!! :wacko:
> 
> x

This is my first cycle and I had decided not to use OPK's until next cycle. BUT, I went to the dollar store yesterday(24th) and bought 2 when I was stalking up on HPT's. I took one at 4pm and had a faint but visable line, not positive. Then I took that other one at about 1am this morning and it was stark white. So, I am assuming that that means that I have already ovulated, because it would have gotten a little bit darker at 1am if I hadnt already, right?


----------



## BobDog

Add me Please?

i'm gonna get my BFP on the 8th of DEC!!!! 

good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## quail

hi,well my ics came this am but instead of 25 hpt they sent 15 opks and 10 hpts.thats not gonna keep my addiction going,lol,so ive ordered some more.the good news is after getting no line on a opk after ovulation im now getting a faint line,so heres hoping its a good sign.xxx


----------



## xLisax

Quail, hoping thats a good sign for you sweet :flower: & with 10 gorgeous kiddywinks you must be super fertile ;) And super busy!! :D

Jenbrem, welcome :hugs: I love your doggy..tooo cute! :cloud9:

BB, Im guessing youve O'd yeah..Im not a pro with OPKs as I use persona which is different..but from everything youve said Id guess you have :thumbup:

How are we all this eve?

xxx


----------



## quail

xLisax said:


> Quail, hoping thats a good sign for you sweet :flower: & with 10 gorgeous kiddywinks you must be super fertile ;) And super busy!! :D
> 
> Jenbrem, welcome :hugs: I love your doggy..tooo cute! :cloud9:
> 
> BB, Im guessing youve O'd yeah..Im not a pro with OPKs as I use persona which is different..but from everything youve said Id guess you have :thumbup:
> 
> How are we all this eve?
> 
> xxx

thanks lisa:thumbup:funny thing is before i meet my dh i had a blood test and they told me i wouldnt get pregnant without fertility treatment,then 2 months after getting with my dh i was pregnant,i love babies,lol.xxx


----------



## nicky84

Hi ladies, 
Just a little update from me... I think i am 6 DPO today, so far not had many symptoms apart from twingy pains i'n my lower abdominal and achy pains i'n my sides and near my belly button.... Hoping that these r good signs!!! 
Has anyone else got any symptoms to share??? The :witch: is due on the 1st dec so really hoping she doesn't show!!!!

Wishing u all lots of baby dust xxx fx'd x


----------



## Stardust1

Hi please can you add me I'll be testing on the 3rd, this is month 5 for me and I'm determined it will be the one our miracle :baby: is gonna happen x


----------



## 05mummy07

Me!! I'll be testing on the day AF is due at 13dpo on the 7th December!!! Hopefully get my :bfp: in time for my birthday on the 23rd Dec :D


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

jenbrem, i think we're due to test together!! 

Gosh, so many of us are 1 dpo. 

I started getting ewcm on cd 27 and today my temp went up, so i'm assuming i'm 1dpo today too..


----------



## Catwoman85

*Hi everyone!!!

xLisax please add me as I will be testing 12th December!!!

TTC #1 and would be brilliant Xmas present for DH! ;-)*


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Catwoman85, adding you now! 

Everyone else before here is also up to date and on the front :thumbup:

How are we all this evening?

x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! :flower:

How is everyone? I am officially back in the 2WW & so excited!! :happydance: I'm pretty sure I ovulated at about midnight last night. I had the positive OPK on Wednesday, got an increase in CM, we BD on Tuesday, Wednesday, & last night about 10pm. (Also an increase in CM yesterday) And I was watching tv and felt some dull cramps on the left side by my hip bone and went to bed, now they are gone. My temp rised a bit today. Hard to judge it by that because I went to bed late and woke up late. But I think it happened!

I hope everyone is doing well! 

Lots for all :dust:


----------



## alitleangel

Hi ladies I will be testing on the 4th of December and on this cycle I did soy 80 mg days 5-9 and I have pcos. I will keep you all posted thanks.............................BB dust to all of us


----------



## LoPanda

The 6th for me please :) If Af doesn't arrive on the 5th!


----------



## Elhaym

hey all! Not feeling any symptoms at all now. Got at least a week to go though! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hello, 2 dpo and all i have to report is sore bbs. they've been sore since o day.. Hopeful as they usually get sore a week before af


----------



## ffighterwife

I'm in ..December 16.second month trying ..this time I'm going to start some sexy time with hubby early just incase .last time I don't think we did enough ..lol .hopefully bfp on Dec 16 .


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hellooo to everyone new, I'll add you all now! :) 

Elhaym, Im the same..zero symptoms! :shrug: Soon find out if we've done it or not though..roll on testing day!!

x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls add me to the list plz
im due to test on the 11th :)
Good luck to us all :)


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hi MissMummy2Be, adding you now :flower:

x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how's everyone today.
i have a couple symptoms; still cramping but not so severe, sensitive niples and slight nausea..... i won't read too much into it....YET haha x


----------



## quail

well ff changed my ovulation day to cd15 instead of cd14 but im still really pleased with that,as last month i ovulated cd 26 last month so the agnus castus has worked a treat still testing the same day as i only have a 10-11 day lp.xxx oh and symptoms are boobs feeling full and heavy.xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: I'll be testing on the 7th unless....(I'm not even going to say it incase she hears me) comes before!! :growlmad: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all ill be testing 11th Dec..please add me to the list!!!!
:hug: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman85

Hello ladies!!!

I should be ovulating today, so when DH gets home I will be jumping on him! lol

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## braxmomma

Hello everyone! I am very new to BnB and I would love to join you all if thats okay! I havent started my cycle this month yet but I just know its right around the corner..boo. Me and my husband have been NTNP for 3 months now and next month will be our first month trying together. I will be testing around Christmas day but not positive what day yet as I believe I ovulated a few days late this month so Im a little off track. Im excited, nervous and hopeful! Good luck everyone! :flower:


----------



## bbhopes

Hi everyone, I'll be testing on the 19th December. Hope we all get our wish for Christmas / New Year. :dust: Hoping for us all.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

song~ " All I want for Christmas.. is my B F P!" :)


----------



## Blusatin

Hello girls, 

i would love to join your thread! I am also a Dec tester, AF is due on the 7th Dec so I should be testing on the 8th. So far, my BB's feel very tender (for the past 4 days, that is) and i've had some mild pinching on my left ovary. Have had dull headaches on and off the past few days too. Other than that, no IB no other signs that I may get my BFP this cycle, but here's to hoping! 

I hope Santa seen how "naughty" we were and brings us a bean (that sticks) for Xmas!
Ho Ho Ho!:rain:


----------



## quail

well symptoms today are headaches and constipation i hope all the pains worth it ,lol.xx


----------



## Elhaym

Some mild nausea today (maybe just hungry? Or imagining it, LOL). Also a bit of diarrhoea (sorry for the TMI) and low dull pains, not sure if they're crampy pains or just my stomach! It's that very mild, dull low feeling you get.


----------



## Kiki0522

Has anyone heard of an implantation dip at 5dpo? I didn't think I was even 5dpo yet but FF has charted my O on Wednesday which is the same day I got my positive opk so I didn't think I O'd til Thursday. My chart and opks are just not lining up this month and i'm very confused. I'm hoping tomorrow morning my temp will go back up.


----------



## braxmomma

I had been getting on the BnB site for quite sometime just reading posts and finally decided to join. Im so glad I did! All of you girls are great and its awesome to have people to relate to! Anyway, AF got me today so I think Im back on track with my cycle...thank goodness. Next month I will likely ovulate around December 11th so I will be testing Christmas day..ahh!!


----------



## Matila10

Hi Lisa and ladies!

Id love to be added to the list! I can use all the support I can get! My cycle is super crazy, but I THINK I'll be testing right around Christmas eve! IF I can wait that long! 

Babydust, everyone! :dust:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hellooo ladies! I shall add you all to the list and sprinkle you with some extra :dust: We WILL get our Xmas :bfp:

How is everyone feeling?! Im struggling to keep my PMA up today, not long until testing though!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I'll join too if you don't mind.......originally thought of testing 12/7, but just O'd Today I believe so pushing that off till the 12th is my goal..........I'll probably cave in early :)


----------



## pink mum

hellooo ladies,how r u all today


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Welcome TTCmikeandme! 

PM- Feeling ok today thank you, not got many symptoms and struggling with PMA! :( How are you doing?

xx


----------



## pink mum

m fine,just having mild twinges on the left side


----------



## Elhaym

My PMA is going out the window too Lisa - keep wondering if I feel mild nausea or not and a little constipated but nothing much to write home about!

I console myself with the stories of ladies who have no symptoms before a BFP - until evil AF shows up, you never know! :D


----------



## xLisax

I should know that no symptoms doesnt mean no bfp! With my son I didnt get a bfp until 7 weeks and thats only because I had NO symtpoms until then which is what made me do a test in the first place!! :thumbup:

So Elhaym...lets do a little dance in this :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust: and get our PMA back :yipee: :yipee:

x


----------



## Elhaym

xLisax said:


> I should know that no symptoms doesnt mean no bfp! With my son I didnt get a bfp until 7 weeks and thats only because I had NO symtpoms until then which is what made me do a test in the first place!! :thumbup:
> 
> So Elhaym...lets do a little dance in this :dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust: and get our PMA back :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> x

:happydance: *revels in the baby dust* :happydance:

It's not over yet! Your story has made me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## prettykitty

Can I be added to the Decembers testers list? Thats unless the witch gets me, Im only 1DPO and its my first time I have had a + ov test I have this month!!!!! :) 

xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! 

just wondering how many of you are waiting til af is due to test, or who is testing early?? x


----------



## DeniJames

I'm Deni & will be testing on the 3rd and again the 8th. I had unusual pains 11DPO all day/night (stabbing/shooting lower left ab.) that we hope were implantation cramps. Fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: I'll add all newbies to front now :yipee:

Jeffsar-I'm waiting till the day AF is due, 16DPO :thumbup: 13DPO today!! How about you?

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Sorry, prettykitty..what date are you testing hun? So I can add you!? :thumbup:
x


----------



## Dagde10

Hi xlisax my name is wrong on the front sheet it is Dagde10 x


----------



## xLisax

Sorry hun, changed it, not sure how I got that wrong :dohh: :flower:

x


----------



## perfect21

i think i'm going to test on the 4th, af is due on the 7th but we are out at a ub40 tribute concert on the 4th so i may just test that morning so i dont feel so bad about having a drink, if its negative that is! and if i can hold out until then!


----------



## quail

well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx


----------



## Elhaym

quail said:


> well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx

Same here! How many DPO are you hun? xx


----------



## bbhopes

sorry can you please change my date to the 23rd, I calculated wrong. thank you.


----------



## angelwings666

15th December for me, but not holding out too much hope as we missed OV day (tho we did lots before, so there's still a chance!!)


----------



## mothercabbage

angelwings666 said:


> 15th December for me, but not holding out too much hope as we missed OV day (tho we did lots before, so there's still a chance!!)

we also miss O day, dtd quite a bit b4 but not O day or after!!:cry:


----------



## quail

Elhaym said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx
> 
> Same here! How many DPO are you hun? xxClick to expand...

only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxx


----------



## quail

also forgot to mention had what looked like a implantation dip at 4dpo bit early but who knows,lol.xx


----------



## Elhaym

quail said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx
> 
> Same here! How many DPO are you hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxxClick to expand...

Oh good luck, I hope it's the start of your BFP! I'm getting paid tomorrow so I'm going to get some FRERs from Boots, the double packs are buy one get one free! :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

quail said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx
> 
> Same here! How many DPO are you hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxxClick to expand...

oooo, :happydance: can you post a piccy!!! FX for you !!!


----------



## quail

mothercabbage said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> well im having slight constipation again and had a headache yesterday,just keeping my fxd.xx
> 
> Same here! How many DPO are you hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooo, :happydance: can you post a piccy!!! FX for you !!!Click to expand...

really wish i could post a pic but camera is broke :dohh:.xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww shame, never mind!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I am officially in the 2WW today or tomorrow! :) :)...BD'd yesterday around noon, going for it again when hubby gets home just in case the egg is running a bit late..i really hope this is our month :)


----------



## Mom2girls318

I am new, but would love to be added to the list. I am due for AF on the 2nd and I don't ever test early because after trying for 9 months to get preggo with my youngest...I spent a lot of time and effort testing.. So now I just go with the flow (no pun intended) So I will be testing the 2nd. Thanks!


----------



## YoungMummy08

i was due 28th nov still no AF so gonna test 1st Dec :)


----------



## braxmomma

only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxx[/QUOTE]

Good luck!!! Thinking of you and hoping its the start of a BFP!;)


----------



## braxmomma

braxmomma said:


> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxx

Good luck!!! Thinking of you and hoping its the start of a BFP!;)[/QUOTE]

My message above is for quail but for some reason did not quote right in the reply post. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Julz123

Hi Girls,

Im 6/7 days post ovulation....well i think so got another good week till due on but feel like im going mad!!!

Symptom spotting like mad!:haha:

I do feel very bloated but that could be AF on her way! So annoying! If only as soon as were pregnated we would get an onbious sign- like change colour!:haha:

Anyone else due to test beg December? do u have any diff symptoms that are making you think you def are?!?!


P.S: Im 26 (nearly 27)- TTC for first time. Was on the pill for a good 11 years so come off it in July to get it out of my system but this is the first month we have proper :sex: on every "fertile" day! Fingers crossed!

Good luck to you all- i really hope you get an early xmas present! :)

xxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## DeniJames

I woke up with an ache-like cramping. I hate this roller coaster. No CM at all, is that a bad sign or normal? AF was VERY late last cycle (day 36, average 31 but as early as 27 with a luteal phase of an insane 19 days but can sometimes be as short as 10), I thought we were preg. :( Maybe a cyst or preg. didn't stick. 

AF is due (FF averg.) on the 2nd, but who knows. This is when I start wanting to test, then I do and it's BFN then I feel like crap then AF is late and symptoms start and I get hopeful and so on and so on. If this isn't our month I just want AF to hurry up so I can have a damn drink of wine with dinner and some caffine for a week!


----------



## DeniJames

Lucky me a few min. later AF came. I'm going to Starbucks dammit. Good luck everyone!


----------



## braxmomma

Sorry to hear AF showed DeniJames. I feel your pain about your cycles, mine are a bit wacky too. When I think Im late I always begin to think 'This could be it!' and I start to symptom spot like craazy, but then stupid AF shows up. Its sooo frustrating!! So Im here with you..we stick together! You're a bit ahead of me cycle wise as I am just on CD2 so good luck..keep yourself busy for the next few days!

Good luck to Julz123!! I hope you get your Christmas BFP also!!


----------



## pictureperfec

Im testing on 7th... im really feeling it this time around and had a couple of dark spots,yesterday.. fx'd xx


----------



## Kiki0522

quail said:


> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxx

How short is your lp? FF says mine is 11 days. Is that okay? This is only my second month ttc so I'm still a little new at this. I believe 4 dpo is too early but I had a dip in my temp yesterday too at 4 dpo. 

My Chart


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi! 

Could you add me for testing on the 24th?

We're so excited:happydance: This is our first month TTC following my tubal reversal.

I'm going to TRY to hold out testing until my period is actually due. But, we'll see :loopy:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?


----------



## ttcmikeandme

@ Faithhopelove: Welcome to BNB, you'll love it.........good luck with waiting to test until AF is due, I wish I wasn't a POAS-aholic!

@ Brandysbabies: Those sound like amazing symptoms, what DPO are you??

I thought I O'd yesterday, but today had a extremely positive OPK so I am going to count tomorrow as 1dpo :), so if I test around Dec. 11 that would put me at 12 dpo :) I know I should wait til the 13th but who am I kidding! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

ttcmikeandme said:


> @ Faithhopelove: Welcome to BNB, you'll love it.........good luck with waiting to test until AF is due, I wish I wasn't a POAS-aholic!
> 
> @ Brandysbabies: Those sound like amazing symptoms, what DPO are you??
> 
> I thought I O'd yesterday, but today had a extremely positive OPK so I am going to count tomorrow as 1dpo :), so if I test around Dec. 11 that would put me at 12 dpo :) I know I should wait til the 13th but who am I kidding! :)

Well, I _think_ I am 6dpo but this is my first month TTC since having my Mirena coil removed last month, so I am not sure how long my cycle is. I have just been going by my ticker calculation and how my body feels so far. But with these sysmptoms I am wondering if maybe I Oved earlier than the 23rd? I dont know, but I _feel_ pregnant and I will be gutted if I am not after all of these symtoms. :nope:


----------



## maxina

HI gal, you have 2 days to go???? i will be testing on the 6th december...


----------



## Mommy2be20

Can I be put down to test for Dec 10th please ?
It's my first month ttc since depo and ov definitely happened, was confirmed by U/S
:dust: to all xx


----------



## Blusatin

Good morning girls!

How are you all feeling?

Well, my BB's are not as tender as they had been the past week. I have been feeling pinches on my ovaries (which is odd, since I am 6/7dpo). Last night I noticed some (sorry for TMI) light brown CM on my panties, very faint stains. I am seriously hoping this is a good sign and not AF's calling card. Oh! yes, Cervix is high (is that good??!) Other than that, my headaches have gone and I feel fine, compared to the previous days.

Any feedback?

P.S. Why can't I just Fast Forward to Dec 8th, the day I will be testing. Waiting to test is worse than waiting at the Dentist's waiting room!! :wacko:


----------



## Blusatin

BrandysBabies said:


> Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?

BrandysBabies when are you testing?


----------



## mothercabbage

blusatin....sounds like you could have implanted, due to the light brown in your knickers....FX for you...im only 3dpo today and have no symptoms at all...prob too early to SS but you know what its like! :haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Blusatin said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?
> 
> BrandysBabies when are you testing?Click to expand...

Well...............I dont have any in the house right now or I would have already been peeing! Lol! But I am going to try to hold out til this weekend...........or Thursday or Friday! Hahaha! How bout you?


----------



## Blusatin

I defo know what SS is like! We've been TTC since June and i spent the better half of the past months seriously SS. I am trying to hold back and not be so focus and tuned in with what my body is doing coz I end up driving myself crazy! 

Ooo, I seriously hope that was IB. Although it was very light brown and only a few drops (sorry again for TMI). 

I hope this is our month!! When are you testing?


----------



## Blusatin

BrandysBabies said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?
> 
> BrandysBabies when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well...............I dont have any in the house right now or I would have already been peeing! Lol! But I am going to try to hold out til this weekend...........or Thursday or Friday! Hahaha! How bout you?Click to expand...

I will be testing on the 8th Dec, which is one day after AF is due.

LOL, if you are a POAS addicts maybe it is for the best that you have run out of sticks! :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

Blusatin said:


> I defo know what SS is like! We've been TTC since June and i spent the better half of the past months seriously SS. I am trying to hold back and not be so focus and tuned in with what my body is doing coz I end up driving myself crazy!
> 
> Ooo, I seriously hope that was IB. Although it was very light brown and only a few drops (sorry again for TMI).
> 
> I hope this is our month!! When are you testing?

af due 11th..so going to stick it out until then, i had a chemical last cycle, got 3 days worth of bfp then af came anyway! i wont test early again!i learnt my lesson! xxxx
:dust: n :hugs: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blusatin

mothercabbage said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> I defo know what SS is like! We've been TTC since June and i spent the better half of the past months seriously SS. I am trying to hold back and not be so focus and tuned in with what my body is doing coz I end up driving myself crazy!
> 
> Ooo, I seriously hope that was IB. Although it was very light brown and only a few drops (sorry again for TMI).
> 
> I hope this is our month!! When are you testing?
> 
> af due 11th..so going to stick it out until then, i had a chemical last cycle, got 3 days worth of bfp then af came anyway! i wont test early again!i learnt my lesson! xxxx
> :dust: n :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that :nope: I too had a chemical last cycle. DH and I were pretty dissapointed. Which i why I am sticking to the plan this cycle. Won't test before AF is due! Nope! I won't!

Baby dust girls and I really really hope Santa brings us a sticky Bean this year for being "Naughty" rather than nice, having BD'd a LOT! :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

Blusatin said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> I defo know what SS is like! We've been TTC since June and i spent the better half of the past months seriously SS. I am trying to hold back and not be so focus and tuned in with what my body is doing coz I end up driving myself crazy!
> 
> Ooo, I seriously hope that was IB. Although it was very light brown and only a few drops (sorry again for TMI).
> 
> I hope this is our month!! When are you testing?
> 
> af due 11th..so going to stick it out until then, i had a chemical last cycle, got 3 days worth of bfp then af came anyway! i wont test early again!i learnt my lesson! xxxx
> :dust: n :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that :nope: I too had a chemical last cycle. DH and I were pretty dissapointed. Which i why I am sticking to the plan this cycle. Won't test before AF is due! Nope! I won't!
> 
> Baby dust girls and I really really hope Santa brings us a sticky Bean this year for being "Naughty" rather than nice, having BD'd a LOT! :winkwink:Click to expand...

awwww...:hugs::kiss:..its upsetting isnt it,good luck to you this time and hope we all get our early xmas pressie!!!! xxxxx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Morning Girls :)

Sorry Ive not abandoned you all, this snow is playing havoc down here and we've had lots of power cuts :dohh:

I shall add all of the newbies asap! :wave:

14DPO for me today!! :yipee: Testing on thursday! :wohoo:

x


----------



## Julz123

Morning Girls!!!

Oh hurry up testing time for us all!! Hope we all cooking away a baby and dont even realise!!!:thumbup:
 
Its soooooooooooo snowing here in Essex!! Working from home today!! Too scared to drive in it!

I just dont know what to think! Im about 7DPO and yeah i feel a bit bloated and have one sore nipple (how funny that its just one!), and today i feel like i have quite a bit of CM like you know when you feel blobs come out! Sorry tmi!!!:blush:

I have felt tired and starving but then i just think nah bet im not pregnant! If i was i feel like the symptoms would be really obvious and different! You know different to AF due on symptoms!!!! AArrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

So you have implantation about 7 days after O dont ya- should you def get the spotting!?!?

Wishing you a lovely day and hope the snow is not casuing too much havoc!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## angi120

I will be due to test on december 17th, this would be my brothers birthday but he died 2 years ago im hoping it will be a happy day for me and a present from him if i get a bfp!


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

Oh Angi120 good luck to you! An anniversary of the death of a loved one is always difficult! My dad died 4 years ago on the 20th December so also hoping ill be distracted from this with some good news!!:flower:

So sorry for the loss of your brother and wishing you all the luck that you get your BFP this month! 

xxxxxx


----------



## quail

Kiki0522 said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> only 6-7 dpo but i have a short lp.i tested this am with a ic and got a very faint shadow line but i dont trust them so my frer arrived and i tested with that and ive got a very faint line.:happydance:just hope its not a chemical.xxx
> 
> How short is your lp? FF says mine is 11 days. Is that okay? This is only my second month ttc so I'm still a little new at this. I believe 4 dpo is too early but I had a dip in my temp yesterday too at 4 dpo.
> 
> My ChartClick to expand...

my lp can be anywhere between 9-12 days but i have 10 children so it didnt stop anything so i wouldnt worry about yours too much .but i take a b-50 complex which normally adds a few days on to my lp,so this might be something you could try.xxx


----------



## kimberleywats

my af due december 10th, ov on 23rd (i think) so 2day should b 7dpo!! hopin i get my bfp! i dnt think i cud handle another wait!! im tryin 2 not test until af late! but its so hard!!! 

hopin we all get a bfp in time for christmas!! 

feel free 2 join me and update me wiv ur bfps

babydust!! x


----------



## Blusatin

angi120 said:


> I will be due to test on december 17th, this would be my brothers birthday but he died 2 years ago im hoping it will be a happy day for me and a present from him if i get a bfp!

Awww sweetie, I hope you get an early Xmas pressie :flower::hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Guess what! Guess what!

I just came back from the bathroom and when I wiped there was brownish pink blood! So then I wiped again and nothing! I have been cramping like crazy and I am 7dpo!!! This is a really good sign, isnt it?!?


----------



## Blusatin

I promised I wouldn't SS butcan't help it!:blush:

My left BB hurts! Plus both of them have become quite Veiny Then again that's what I say every cycle:shrug: LOL

Oh wellat least we have each other to keep Company and share our 2WW experiences. It may be snowing in most parts of Europe but we have a nice warm haven right here :hugs::kiss:


----------



## EstelSeren

Why do I always get so nervous just before I'm due to test? :dohh: It's really weird, especially as I'm actually cautiously confident this cycle! I've had a dull headache for the past few days and have been nauseas since Sunday (yesterday food just made it worse and at darts I had one sandwich then went grey and had to leave!), also got quite lightheaded last night and have had more cm than usual after ov and dull twinges very low down! Ah, well we'll know for sure tomorrow, or at least by the end of the week! :argh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Blusatin

BrandysBabies said:


> Guess what! Guess what!
> 
> I just came back from the bathroom and when I wiped there was brownish pink blood! So then I wiped again and nothing! I have been cramping like crazy and I am 7dpo!!! This is a really good sign, isnt it?!?

YES YES YES!!!! OMG this could be IB!!! Sweetie, this could be it!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blusatin

EstelSeren said:


> Why do I always get so nervous just before I'm due to test? :dohh: It's really weird, especially as I'm actually cautiously confident this cycle! I've had a dull headache for the past few days and have been nauseas since Sunday (yesterday food just made it worse and at darts I had one sandwich then went grey and had to leave!), also got quite lightheaded last night and have had more cm than usual after ov and dull twinges very low down! Ah, well we'll know for sure tomorrow, or at least by the end of the week! :argh:
> 
> Beca :wave:

i hope this is it for you too1:hugs: 

I have a feeling that we will be bearers of very good news in this thread!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

OMG! I literally feel like crying! I so hope this is it!!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too! Baby Dust!!


----------



## Julz123

OMG girls i literally cant stop eating the last few days- is that a sign?!?!

Nah think im just a greedy bitch!:haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies :hi:

how is everyone feeling today? hope that pma is still going

happy St Andrews today to all our Scottish ladies!!

actually made it in to work today as its finally stopped snowing!!


----------



## PR&TR13

Can I join?!!? I'm testing on December the 10th.

I don't want to stress of the 2 WW but that's what I find myself doing :( 

All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Blusatin

Welcome PR&TR13 to a fantastic thread made of lovely women!

Girls, I am worried&#8230;I have NO symptoms! How can that be??! I am a serial symptom spotter so, that's never happened to me before! aarghhh! Any ideas??


----------



## braxmomma

Blusatin said:


> Welcome PR&TR13 to a fantastic thread made of lovely women!
> 
> Girls, I am worriedI have NO symptoms! How can that be??! I am a serial symptom spotter so, that's never happened to me before! aarghhh! Any ideas??

Dont worry! No symptoms can be a good thing!! My last pregnancy I had no symptoms at all until after my missed period and I have read plenty of threads on BnB and other sites by women who have not had symptoms either but still got their BFP. keep your head up!! :D


----------



## braxmomma

BrandysBabies said:


> Guess what! Guess what!
> 
> I just came back from the bathroom and when I wiped there was brownish pink blood! So then I wiped again and nothing! I have been cramping like crazy and I am 7dpo!!! This is a really good sign, isnt it?!?

How exciting!! Keeping FX for you!!:dust:


----------



## Blusatin

braxmomma said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Welcome PR&TR13 to a fantastic thread made of lovely women!
> 
> Girls, I am worriedI have NO symptoms! How can that be??! I am a serial symptom spotter so, that's never happened to me before! aarghhh! Any ideas??
> 
> Dont worry! No symptoms can be a good thing!! My last pregnancy I had no symptoms at all until after my missed period and I have read plenty of threads on BnB and other sites by women who have not had symptoms either but still got their BFP. keep your head up!! :DClick to expand...

I hope so!:flower: Thank uI feel a little better now. :hugs:

Another 8 torturous days to go...:growlmad:


----------



## Glowstar

BrandysBabies said:


> Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?

I am having very similar symptons to you, though not had any implantation bleeding like you seem to have had. Still got sore BB's one more than the other (strange!) all day today I feel really crampy in my lower abdomen, and this morning I felt a bit icky when I sprayed my perfume.....(maybe it's minging LOL!) I seriously feel like AF starting with crampy pains but not due for at least another 8 days?? never normally get AF signs until they usually start! well not cramps anyway.
Peeing all day, even when been feel like I still need to go, you know that feeling low down you get when you have held a pee for ages, I feel like that even though I have just been!
I really hope this is it for some of you, this is only my first month TTC and I know for some of you it's MUCH longer so I really am following this thread with interest and hoping the best for you all xx


----------



## Glowstar

Blusatin said:


> braxmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Welcome PR&TR13 to a fantastic thread made of lovely women!
> 
> Girls, I am worriedI have NO symptoms! How can that be??! I am a serial symptom spotter so, that's never happened to me before! aarghhh! Any ideas??
> 
> Dont worry! No symptoms can be a good thing!! My last pregnancy I had no symptoms at all until after my missed period and I have read plenty of threads on BnB and other sites by women who have not had symptoms either but still got their BFP. keep your head up!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so!:flower: Thank uI feel a little better now. :hugs:
> 
> Another 8 torturous days to go...:growlmad:Click to expand...

I didn't have any symptons with my first and didn't test until AF 9 days late, still didn't even feel pregnant for.......weeks and weeks :wacko:


----------



## abs07

How is everyone!?! AF is due sometime between tomorrow and Friday so we'll see! I bought a $1 test and tested this morning (I think about 12dpo) and swore I saw a faint line, but it could just be an evap line :(
I guess I'll just have to wait and see!!

Good luck to all!! :)


----------



## quail

update from me did some tests this morning and got what i thought were evaps just done some more ics and got a very faint bfp so dipped another and got the same line faint but defineetly[sp] positive im sooooooo happy and im only 7dpo so its a miricale i got anything at all just keep your fxd its not a chemical,thanks,kind ladies.xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

quail said:


> update from me did some tests this morning and got what i thought were evaps just done some more ics and got a very faint bfp so dipped another and got the same line faint but defineetly[sp] positive im sooooooo happy and im only 7dpo so its a miricale i got anything at all just keep your fxd its not a chemical,thanks,kind ladies.xxxx


Oh yeah! Congratulations! :happydance: 

Well, I'd say we're off to a great start! Not even December yet, and we already have a BFP for the December thread :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: quail. xxx


----------



## quail

well i did a frer and i got a super faint line but there. my ics are clearer are ics more sensitive than frer?.xx


----------



## Kiki0522

quail said:


> update from me did some tests this morning and got what i thought were evaps just done some more ics and got a very faint bfp so dipped another and got the same line faint but defineetly[sp] positive im sooooooo happy and im only 7dpo so its a miricale i got anything at all just keep your fxd its not a chemical,thanks,kind ladies.xxxx

Yay quail!! FX'd for you!! 




Blusatin said:

> Welcome PR&TR13 to a fantastic thread made of lovely women!
> 
> Girls, I am worriedI have NO symptoms! How can that be??! I am a serial symptom spotter so, that's never happened to me before! aarghhh! Any ideas??

I don't have any symptoms either and last month I had tons! I had a little cramping and twinges yesterday but that's about it. My temp went up a bit today which is good because I was worried when I got a dip at 4 dpo. Now I am 6 dpo. FX'd for us that no symptoms is a symptom!! :D

:dust:


----------



## MilWife79

This is my first post here on the board! I'm in the TWW right now, 3DPO today. I'm only doing OPK's and no temps for right now, as the OPK's seem to work great for me. :) 

I'm having symptoms, but I'm more than sure it's just hormones from ovulating! It's nearly impossible to have pregnancy symptoms this early. I'm trying to keep a clear head while I wait!! :winkwink:


----------



## xLisax

Evening ladies! :flower:

I'll add everyone new now! :happydance: 

Wow, not even December and a bfp! Congratulations Quail! :yipee: I'll add your good news to our title! :wohoo:

x


----------



## erin7707

you can count me out.. AF showed 2 days early :(


----------



## annabelle29

Hi everyone! Can I be added??? I'm supposed to test around Dec 9 officially, but unofficially, I'll be testing much sooner I'm sure. :blush: I'm kinda a poas aholic and TTC #2 for about 6 months now. I'd love Santa to bring me an early present of BFP!


----------



## xLisax

Could everyone please check the list and make sure you're on there and its right?! :flower: Any ladies who havent given me an actual testing date could you please let me know which day you're planning on and I'll add you! :flow:

Sorry AF arrived Erin :( :hugs: 

How are our 1st December testers feeling?!?!?! Exciting!!!

xx


----------



## MilWife79

annabelle29 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I be added??? I'm supposed to test around Dec 9 officially, but unofficially, I'll be testing much sooner I'm sure. :blush: I'm kinda a poas aholic and TTC #2 for about 6 months now. I'd love Santa to bring me an early present of BFP!

I'll be testing the same day, probably! I should be waiting until the 12th probably, but if I have sure symptoms, I'll be testing. :) We can be test buddies!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, congrats to quail on your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Congrats Quail on your BFP!
Sorry Erin for AF hitting you, fx for you for next month!

I am officially in the TWW, 1 dpo today! We BD'd the past two days and will tonight when hubby gets home from work, so hopefully everything came together in the right place!! So excited to test, I'm going to have to lock up my tests to keep from testing before dec 12th :) :) :)


----------



## JJBaby1

Hi,

I hate to be a pain, but I had a very irregular AF last month, so my calculations were way off. I think I will be testing on 12/22.

Very excited for this month - good luck to everyone!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debralouise

Hi ladies!! 
Can I join please? AF due tomorrow but done a few sneaky tests this week, all BFN so gonna wait until 3rd to test!!

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

erin7707 said:


> you can count me out.. AF showed 2 days early :(

Ahhhh, I'm sorry!:cry:

So it's on to the "New Years" thread..(I'm sure they'll be one:thumbup:)

I hope you can enjoy Christmas with your family and look forward to getting your BFP in the new year:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lisa!

Thanks so much for putting this thread together and keeping it updated! I know it takes time:hugs:


----------



## alitleangel

Hello ladies I will be testing on the 5th of december please add me on the list. after ovulation I did not get any symptoms until today 9 days past ovualtion I am getting hot flashes and irritable. I cheated this morning with a dollar tree test and I had a very very very faint line but I am thinking its an evaporated line although I kept all my old test and dont see and evaporated line on them . hoping this is our month...............BB dust to all


----------



## Kiki0522

I'm sorry Erin! :hugs:


I had 2 sharp pains (didn't hurt, they just really poked me so I noticed them) followed by a little cramping on my left side today while I was at work. I never cramp on my left side so FX'd!!! :D

Lots for all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## angeldelight

i'm gonna be testing on the 13th/14th december - anyone else testing then? All very exciting, I just hope the witch doesn't come - again!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can you put me down for dec 11th plase hun GL everyone :dust:


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Hello Ladies! I will be due to test on Dec. 11! If I make it that long which I probably won't! GL and babydust to you all!!!


----------



## Blusatin

erin7707 said:


> you can count me out.. AF showed 2 days early :(

Awwww sorry to hear that sweetie

We are here for each other, as many cycles as it takes, eventually sooner rather than later we will all get our much DEISRED :bfp::hugs:


----------



## Blusatin

QUAIL!!!!! CONGRATS FOR YOUR :bfp:

We are very happy for you! :happydance::headspin::friends::yipee:. Let us know how you are doing ok?:hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Morning Girls! :flower:

Ahh FaithHopeLove..no problem at all hun! :hugs: I just hope I can add lots and lots of lovely Xmas bfps!! :cloud9:

I'll add newbies now :wave: 

So....December 1st, we're here ladies!!! Good Luck to all testing this morning..let us know your results :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## Blusatin

Good morning girls and a big warm welcome to the newcomers of this thread!

It's snowing a lot today, which on one hand is amazing because everything looks like out of a Fairy Tale, on the other hand I think this cold makes my ovaries twitch and pinch. So not sure whether my symptoms are actual symptoms.:shrug:

Anyway, last night we went out to dinner with my Father-in-law who is visiting us for a few days and in the restaurant I actually cried out "OUCH" because i felt a very sharp pinch on my right lower side (similar feeling to when I ovulate but much sharper!) I am 7/8dpo so I am sure those were not OV pains. Also, last night when I was getting ready to go out suddenly I felt very tired and heavy and had to lay in bed a few minutes. When I got up I felt very lightheaded for at least half an hour. 

Oh! Shouldn't forget to mention tha my BB's feel heavy and tender to the touch. Mind they have been for the past week or so (and I am not trying to read too much into this) but this is not normal for me as normally I get sore BB's around 10 days before AF and that lasts for about 3 days.:holly:

So, here's to hoping I am not reading too much into all this!:juggle:


How about you girls? How are you feeling today? Oh!! Yes!! FX'd to those of you testing today! :dust:


----------



## Blusatin

Thank you XLisaX for adding me on your list!!:hugs:

How are you today?


----------



## xLisax

:flower: Updated to here :flower:

Morning Blusatin, 
All your symptoms sound really promising! FX'd!! I'm testing tommorow and getting nervous now :dohh:

I hope all todays testers remember to update us!! :)


----------



## Blusatin

xLisax said:


> :flower: Updated to here :flower:
> 
> Morning Blusatin,
> All your symptoms sound really promising! FX'd!! I'm testing tommorow and getting nervous now :dohh:
> 
> I hope all todays testers remember to update us!! :)

I know what you mean!! But, you shouldn't be nervous because tomorrow is the day you are getting your BIG FAT :bfp:!! Think positive!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck to the testers today!!! 
MissJennifer nicky84 map339 YoungMommy08
:dust: for that :bfp:
10 sleeps to go for me..:yipee:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLisax

Blusatin- I'm 15DPO today, AF due tommorow :wacko: I need to think positive..you're right! Tommorow I will get my Xmas bfp!! :happydance:

x


----------



## mothercabbage

xlisax this thread is great, FXd for xmas :bfp: :flower:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you MC! :flower: I'm hoping we get lots of lovely bfps to add to it! :happydance:

I'm itching to hear this mornings updates...exciting isnt it! :wohoo:

x


----------



## mothercabbage

very!!! are they UK girls? or USA or other....oooooo how long do we have to wait im refreshing the page like mad :haha:


----------



## xLisax

Ooo Im not sure, but Im doing the same :rofl: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

still nothing!! im going mad here ill have to poas(if i had any,well i do have 4 opk..hmmmmmmmm) if someone doesnt update soon...maybe theyre too overjoyed at :bfp: that they cant type!!:haha:


----------



## angi120

Good Luck With Testing :)


----------



## xLisax

Still no news?! Hmmm hopefully we'll hear soon :thumbup:

xx


----------



## babymammy

d day 2day will be testing in a few hours currently 12 days late.....


----------



## jeffsar

where are all the testers?!!?

:test::test::test::test:

haha, i need to see some BFP's to give me hope!! x


----------



## quail

well im feeling a bit sad for myself as my frer was neg this morning so my positives must of been evaps even though they were pink.xxx


----------



## jeffsar

quail said:


> well im feeling a bit sad for myself as my frer was neg this morning so my positives must of been evaps even though they were pink.xxx

:hugs: not out until AF arrives hun x


----------



## Elhaym

quail said:


> well im feeling a bit sad for myself as my frer was neg this morning so my positives must of been evaps even though they were pink.xxx

What? Surely it'd be too much of a coincidence to get that many evaps? Unless it was a chemical. :( How many DPO are you now? Try to keep positive, AF hasn't got you yet!

IT'S DECEMBER PEOPLE! Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: quail....when is/was af due? xxxx


----------



## quail

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: quail....when is/was af due? xxxx

af due saturday i think.xx


----------



## mothercabbage

could still be early then...am i reading your siggy correct...10 kids?? wow..bet xmas in your house is ace!!!!!!!!!!!!!! id love that many kids but id never cope! xxx


----------



## YoungMummy08

Hey

i tested this morning and :happydance: and i got a :bfp: did 2 test both the same :cry: im gonna be a mum again, good luck 2 every1 testing this month x


----------



## xLisax

You arent out until AF shows hun :hugs: What would you like me to do with the title? I dont want to upset you by leaving it there...up to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## xLisax

HUGE congratulations YM08 :yipee::yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::flower::happydance::happydance::kiss::baby::bfp::bfp:
:crib::kiss::cloud9::dance:
:hug::yipee::yipee::awww::yipee::friends::headspin::wohoo:
:wohoo::rain::bunny::crib::kiss::kiss::baby::thumbup::flower::happydance:
*congrats young mommy!!!!*


----------



## quail

xLisax said:


> You arent out until AF shows hun :hugs: What would you like me to do with the title? I dont want to upset you by leaving it there...up to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xx

hi take it off for now as im not getting consistent positives and i will let you know if i get another one,sorry to mess you about.:hugs:


----------



## braxmomma

YoungMummy08 said:


> Hey
> 
> i tested this morning and :happydance: and i got a :bfp: did 2 test both the same :cry: im gonna be a mum again, good luck 2 every1 testing this month x

Thats great!!! Congratualtions! Happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## abs07

Congrats YoungMummy!!! :)

Let's go girls! 'Tis the season! :)


----------



## Elhaym

quail, I hope everything turns out OK :hugs:

Congrats youngmummy! :happydance: Woop woop!

I just got 2 double packs of FRER from Boots, they're buy one get one free! Lets hope AF stays away and I get chance to use one! :D


----------



## PR&TR13

YoungMummy08 said:


> Hey
> 
> i tested this morning and :happydance: and i got a :bfp: did 2 test both the same :cry: im gonna be a mum again, good luck 2 every1 testing this month x

CONGRATS!!!!!! That's AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Wish you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

YoungMummy08 said:


> Hey
> 
> i tested this morning and :happydance: and i got a :bfp: did 2 test both the same :cry: im gonna be a mum again, good luck 2 every1 testing this month x

Congratulations YoungMummy!!! So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Young Mummy!! Hope to see many more BFPs! Gives me hope and happiness. :friends:


----------



## Julz123

Oh congratulations young mummy! Thats great news!!!

Im going to test not until the 12th December (actually due like the 7th December) but got a hen night on the 11th december! :haha:

But im sure AF will show before so i wont need to test!!:nope:

I dont think im preggers- think id feel an obvious symptom by now!:nope:

Good luck to everyone testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:flower::flower::flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## YoungMummy08

Thank u 2 everyone that said congratulations to me hoping to see some more xmas :bfp:

so im sending everyone load of baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
will be thinking of you all as you:test:

i have a feeling this months gonna be good for everyone

:hugs:


----------



## quail

hi,well another update from me.i dont know whats going on but i tested again this evening and i got a clearer bfp on a 10miu ic clearest one yet i also got a clear bfp on a freedom midstream test from wilkos,but a negative on a frer just areally crap faint evap that was grey,they were all done an the same wee sample,:wacko:any ideas ladies:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

chuck the frer in the bin :thumbup:and test with FMU tomorrow! bet you get a :bfp: good luck...can you post pics? xxx


----------



## quail

mothercabbage said:


> chuck the frer in the bin :thumbup:and test with FMU tomorrow! bet you get a :bfp: good luck...can you post pics? xxx

thanks,i would post a pic but i need a new memory card:dohh:but it is as clear as day no squinting needed but why isnt the frer picking up and if there false bfps would i get 5 of them on 2 different brands?:shrug:.xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Might have been a dodgy batch of FRER. Have you tried a digi yet? I agree it's incredibly unlikely you would have that many false positives with different brands! Maybe try again in a couple days with a new FRER and/or a digi xx


----------



## jeffsar

quail, i think you are preggo!!! 

fx'd for you, but i'd say it's looking good!! x


----------



## Blusatin

Congratulations YoungMummy 08 !!!!! This is amazing news!!

Quail, please don't be sad, I agree with XLisaX, Xmas isn't over until the Grinch AF appears!


----------



## xLisax

Oooo I cant wait to see more Xmas bfps!! :yipee: 

**1st December testers we still need updates!! :thumbup: **

Quail, hopefully you'll get a nice clear bfp tommorow, but for now Ill take it down like you asked...its no problem honestly :flower:

My turn tommorow..Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Elhaym

ooh, how are you feeling Lisa? Any AF symptoms? xx


----------



## jeffsar

good luck lisa!!! x


----------



## braxmomma

xLisax said:


> Oooo I cant wait to see more Xmas bfps!! :yipee:
> 
> **1st December testers we still need updates!! :thumbup: **
> 
> Quail, hopefully you'll get a nice clear bfp tommorow, but for now Ill take it down like you asked...its no problem honestly :flower:
> 
> My turn tommorow..Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :wohoo:
> 
> xx

Good luck tomorrow xLisax!!! Excited for you...have my FX'd!! :D

And Quail just like the others are saying...test again tomorrow and don't stress. :hugs:

Good luck to all others testing tomorrow!!


----------



## xLisax

Thanks Girls, Im mega nervous/excited! :yipee: My lovely future bumpy buddy Lovehearts has bought me some tests and sent them in the post as Im snowed in! :dohh: So hopefully they'll be arriving at around 11/1130am..I'll POAS and update as soon as I know! 

No AF symptoms yet, not even PMS..so hope this is it! :D

Good luck to all of todays testers :dust: Let us know updates girls!! And Quail, good luck to you this morning too :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## quail

xLisax said:


> Thanks Girls, Im mega nervous/excited! :yipee: My lovely future bumpy buddy Lovehearts has bought me some tests and sent them in the post as Im snowed in! :dohh: So hopefully they'll be arriving at around 11/1130am..I'll POAS and update as soon as I know!
> 
> No AF symptoms yet, not even PMS..so hope this is it! :D
> 
> Good luck to all of todays testers :dust: Let us know updates girls!! And Quail, good luck to you this morning too :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

thanks lisa,hope you get a nice bfp cant wait for your update,ive got to brave the snow with the car and get to the chemist for more tests as ive ran out,lol.xxx


----------



## quail

well i got up to go to pee and she got me so it means i only have a lp of 8 days,those tests must have been false.xxxx


----------



## xLisax

Oh no :( Huge :hugs: hun, how nasty having that many false positives, could you complain to the company that makes them?! :hugs: :hugs: 

Let me know when you will next be testing, it will still be in December won't it? I'll change your day! PMA for the next cycle and a lovely bfp for you! :hugs:

x


----------



## anjadoem

Bfn from me :-(
Af not here ( due yesterday) but feel her on her way :-(
Gutted as imagined telling family at Xmas


----------



## xLisax

Anjadoem, :hugs: So sorry about bfn! But you arent out until :witch: shows :hugs:

x


----------



## quail

1will probably be testing again on christmas day,thanks,lisa.xxx


----------



## gilmore85

YoungMummy08 said:


> Hey
> 
> i tested this morning and :happydance: and i got a :bfp: did 2 test both the same :cry: im gonna be a mum again, good luck 2 every1 testing this month x

:dance:

Congratulations

Happy and Healthy 9 months


:dust: to everyone still waiting and :hugs: to everyone the :witch: got


----------



## xLisax

Quail, what a fab day to test, I'll change it now! Lots of :dust: for this coming cycle!! :)

xx


----------



## Blusatin

Xlisax Goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooo nervous!! let us know as soon as you've pulled your trousers up LOL:happydance:

Quail, I am terribly sorry.I know how gutted you must feel.:cry: Keep thinking + and you'll get a BFP for Xmas!:pink:


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: I'm sooo nervous too BS! :wacko: I shall be on as soon as Ive POAS to update :smug:

Ive just looked through my TTC journal to see when AF showed last cycle, I was spotting 15DPO and full flow by today 16DPO...so I guess I am officially a little late...eeeep

x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all....
:hugs: quail....so sorry hun xx
:dust: for the testers today!! goodluck to all of you xx


----------



## pixie p

GOOD LUCK LISA xxxxxx I HAVE A REALLY GOOD FEELING YOU WILL GET YOUR BFP!!!! XXX


----------



## xLisax

Thank you pixie p! Tests still not here yet, Grrr, but neither is AF! :dance:

Ive just read in another thread that Mom2Girls318 got her bfp a few days ago!! :yipee:

I think people are forgetting to update...shall I PM for updates?!

:dust:

x


----------



## Kiki0522

Good Morning Ladies!! Good Luck Lisa!! 

:dust:


----------



## kimberleywats

im now 9dpo- no symptoms either, :( few twinges at 4-5-6 dpo, but think they mor in my head than my uterus, lol! its mad what we feel when we r desperate 2 b preggo- i had sypmtoms (at least i thought) every month followed by bpn! afta a confusin evap hpt at 12dpo last time! but i havent tested yet, feels too early! and it is!! FX'd 4 EVERYONE TRYING IN THE LAST CHANCE B4 2011!

BABY DUST 2 U ALL!

its all about feeling positive, every bfn i get hurts but i kno i will eventually get a bfp, jus a case of patiently waiting! (cos we can all do that, rite?) lol

(SN) so tempted 2 poas rite now!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Congrats to the :bfp: ladies
And huge warm snuggly hugs to the :bfn: girls.


----------



## Blusatin

xLisaX any news??!!!!!!


----------



## Blusatin

Well, until we receive feedback from the ladies testing today, I would like to share with you my Symptoms. I am 7dpo today and have been having pinches and twitches on both sides, but this has been going on since 4dpo. Breasts feel fuller, yet they are less sore than yesterday. Another thing - and I am not sure I should even mention this- is that I don't sleep well. I wake up in the middle of the night and then I find it hard to fall back to sleep. 

As I type I keep getting pinches on my right side. I have no idea if what I am experiencing is Implantation or simply my brain playing tricks on my body. 

I guess we will find out in a week or so&#8230;

In the meantime, i can't wait to hear of more BFP's!!! Come on girl, keep us posted!


----------



## Blusatin

oh yes! how could I forget! Sneezing! I don't feel sick, I feel healthy yet I sneeze quite a bit lately.


----------



## xLisax

Girls Im sooo mad! My tests didnt arrive with my post, so my sisters gone out emergency preggy test shopping :rofl: Should know the result by 3pm...AF still not here!

xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all, good luck for today's testers!

Still no AF signs for me, only 2 days to go! FXd! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought that was going to be a post saying you had tested! FX...how long will your sister be....:haha:


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: She should be on her way back now hopefully! Please all keep FX'd for me :wohoo:

x


----------



## Elhaym

Crossing everything for you! :D


----------



## xLisax

Thanks girls, shes been to a chemist and its closed, might have to wait until after her appt at 220 :( I cant believe the drama!!!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

still stalking!! :haha:


----------



## abs07

Oh my goodness Lisa!!! Go figure, huh?!? Good luck! :)


----------



## xLisax

I know right abs?! Its getting ridiculous now, like a bloody soap! Shes got the tests but is in her appt, hopefully getting them to me before her next appt at half three :dohh:

x

Still no AF thoughx


----------



## gilmore85

xLisax said:


> I know right abs?! Its getting ridiculous now, like a bloody soap! Shes got the tests but is in her appt, hopefully getting them to me before her next appt at half three :dohh:
> 
> x
> 
> Still no AF thoughx

fx crossed for u!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

if you have a Boots nearby she can get to they still have the offer on FRER Lisa! x


----------



## xLisax

Girls...

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I am soooooooooo happy! :wohoo:

x


----------



## MilWife79

YAAAAAY!!!! Congrats, Lisa!!!


----------



## quail

huge congrats,lisa.xxxxx


----------



## JJBaby1

CONGRATULATIONS LISA!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xLisax

Can I share pics with you all? Im so excited and love having you all totalk too, we arent telling anyone else till 12 weeks :yipee:

x


----------



## pixie p

Yes please do! I wont be seeing my own 2 lines this month so im getting my fix here lol!! Massive congratulations to you, you deserve it just for keeping this fab thread going!! Wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## braxmomma

xLisax said:


> Girls...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am soooooooooo happy! :wohoo:
> 
> x

HUGE CONGRATS xLISAx!!! I would love to see pictures!! I am very excited for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

xLisax said:


> Girls...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am soooooooooo happy! :wohoo:
> 
> x

Oooooh LISA!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

What an absolutely wonderful Christmas gift!! Waiting 12 weeks...I completely understand:thumbup: How wonderful that we can all share in your joy and you can talk all you want on here for the next 9 weeks or so before sharing with your family and friends:hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you soooo much girls, I am just on cloud 9...

Heres my bfp!!

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC03941.jpg

& here my gorgeous boy waiting for daddy to come home :D

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC03944.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

xLisax said:


> Thank you pixie p! Tests still not here yet, Grrr, but neither is AF! :dance:
> 
> Ive just read in another thread that Mom2Girls318 got her bfp a few days ago!! :yipee:
> 
> I think people are forgetting to update...shall I PM for updates?!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> x

I say YES on the PM for updates! We all want to share in the joy of BFPs and comfort for BFNs!! :flower:


----------



## abs07

Whaaaaaaaaat!?!?! YaaaaaaaaaaaaaY Lisa!!!!!!! 

BTW....Max is absolutely adorable! :)


----------



## xLisax

Thank you soo much :cloud9: 

EDD is Thursday 11th August 2011 :)

x


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:wow congratulations lisa u did it,:cloud9:happy ad healthy 9 months


----------



## xLisax

Thank youhun, hoping to add so many more to this thread!

This was our first cycle using preseed, I would def recommend it now!!

xx


----------



## pink mum

lisa i have not received it yet,it has arrived to my city but not here,i tried to call the post office but dun know where z my preseed,and change that trying to conceive num 2 to pregnant or expecting that will look nice


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::happydance::cloud9::kiss::baby::winkwink::flower::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::kiss:
:cloud9::happydance::thumbup::baby::baby::crib::laugh2::dance::smug::smug::rain::rain::bunny::loopy::coolio:
:coolio::yipee::yipee::dance::dance:
:yellow::pink::blue::crib::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::thumbup::happydance:
congrats lisa!!!!


----------



## xLisax

Thank you :cloud9:

Im going to change my siggy now...blimey :wohoo:
x


----------



## quail

well im still getting positives but my bleeding is like a light period,any ideas.xxx


----------



## xLisax

Quail, I really dont know hun..Id say if AF still isnt full flow then its still a bfp right?! :D I really hope so !

x


----------



## mothercabbage

nice siggy lisa! :yipee:
@quail...this happened to me last cycle...it was chemical.:cry:..sorry if its a bit harsh of me to say....:hugs:...hope its not the case for you but could be a slight possibility, :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just edited my last post! :blush:


----------



## Stardust1

Hi please can you move me from 3rd to the 14th, silly mega late ovulation :(


----------



## pink mum

i have a problem can any1 help me in that case like any suggestion


----------



## xLisax

Thank you MC :flow:

Stardust, I'll move you now! :thumbup:

Pinkmum, whats up hun? Will try to help!? :hugs:

xx


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Congrats Lisa!!


----------



## Glowstar

I had bleeding at 8 weeks when my AF would have been due with my first, I had an internal scan and everything was fine so I wouldn't count out the BFP just yet.


----------



## pink mum

actually i have vaginal discharge n there is vulval itchig on and off and i feel that discharge smells sometimes,i went to GP on tuesday she took swab and examied under microscope n told me that i have no infection,m confused what should i do


----------



## xLisax

Hmm maybe thats a Ovulation thing?!?! 

xx


----------



## annabelle29

Wow, congrats Lisa!!! :happydance: That was pretty suspenseful reading the posts about your drama trying to get a test. And the test is a loud and clear BFP for sure! I don't remember, any hindsight symptoms now that you know for sure??

Blusatin - I love hearing symptoms. I felt little twinges and stretching last night in my low abdomen, but I never know if I'm creating those symptoms or what, s it's great to see how other women feel during the TWW.


----------



## pink mum

wat do u mean ovulatin thing


----------



## pink mum

increae in discharge is ok but smells sometimes,m confuseddd,


----------



## Kiki0522

CONGRATULATIONS Lisa!!!! :happydance: SO exciting!! What an awesome BFP!! Big and bold! And your son looks absolutely adorable in his Big brother shirt! What a great idea!! :D


----------



## Mommy2be20

Congratulations Lisa !!!!! :happydance: What an amazing :bfp: it's soo clear !!
Let's see some more :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blusatin

xLisax said:


> Girls...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am soooooooooo happy! :wohoo:
> 
> x

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had a feeling this was it for you!!!!:hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am over the moon for you sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

OMG Lisa, you got your BFP! So happy for you! :hugs:

Your son looks so cute in his shirt! xxx


----------



## Blusatin

annabelle29 said:


> Wow, congrats Lisa!!! :happydance: That was pretty suspenseful reading the posts about your drama trying to get a test. And the test is a loud and clear BFP for sure! I don't remember, any hindsight symptoms now that you know for sure??
> 
> Blusatin - I love hearing symptoms. I felt little twinges and stretching last night in my low abdomen, but I never know if I'm creating those symptoms or what, s it's great to see how other women feel during the TWW.

How many dpo are you? Needless to say that I was totally gassy all day today, on my knickers saw I had watery cm and the twinges have gone now but I feel bloated!!! 

How are you feeling apart from the stiching and twinging?


----------



## Elhaym

I have a really annoying ache in my right hip - not crampy, more like muscle ache? It's really uncomfortable! I've also had headaches on and off the last couple of days. 2 days till testing! :D


----------



## Blusatin

xLisax said:


> Thank you soooo much girls, I am just on cloud 9...
> 
> Heres my bfp!!
> 
> https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC03941.jpg
> 
> & here my gorgeous boy waiting for daddy to come home :D
> 
> https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/DSC03944.jpg

Gorgeous little boy!!!


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations!! Such a clear BFP!! Kind of screams out lol!
Your son is adorable!! 

Well done, not plucked up the courage to test yet- 1 day late!! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

debralouise said:


> Congratulations!! Such a clear BFP!! Kind of screams out lol!
> Your son is adorable!!
> 
> Well done, not plucked up the courage to test yet- 1 day late!! Xx

oooh, when are you testing hun? xx


----------



## debralouise

Well I was due yesterday but no sign of AF yet however I cheated and tested on Monday night but got BFN and had no symptoms so scared of the next BFN!! Think I'll have to give in tomorrow tho! Convinced it's not my
Month xx


----------



## Julz123

CONGRATULATIONS LISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Excellent news! So pleased for you!!!!

Update on me im due on...well the 7th December!! But if i dont come on im really going to try an dnot test till the weekend!!!! (Easier said than done!:haha:)

I have had one sore nipple for the last week! How wierd why just the one!?!?!:haha:

Good luck to everyone still to test! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## debralouise

Ah join the weird boob club! I have one, yep just one itchy boob!!
Hope it's not growing pains or I'm gonna be struggling for bras!! :( xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls,
due AF tommorrow so tested today and BFN, so looks like i am out this month x


----------



## kimberleywats

IM STILL WAITING 4 SYMPTOMS GIRLS!! 9dpo- really want this 2 b my month! congrats 2 the BFPS! i jus hope i am as fortunate as u!! 6mnths trying, hopin it will b me nxt, in time 4 xmas- too scared 2 test, incase i am and get bfn cos its early!!!

really want 2 giv my bf a bfp this yr 4 xmas!


----------



## debralouise

A lovely Christmas present, fingers crossed for you love xx


----------



## Julz123

Could i please be added to the front page thing?!?! Im going to be testing the 12th december. Thank you!:flower:


How funny just having the one itchy/sore boob! Maybe its a good thing?!?!

:haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimberleywats

lol i kno- he would b so happy, all he has wanted 4 soo long is a baby, i feel so guilty makin him wait!! 
did any1 on here use ovulation prediction kits??

which are goo, and which would you reccomend? 

im startin 2 think jus using calendar 2 figure when i O is not quite right, had my 1st 2 children, and never charted or anything, i hav a lovely 28 day cycle but worried my lp is longer/shorter than i 1st thought!


----------



## kimberleywats

Julz123 said:


> Could i please be added to the front page thing?!?! Im going to be testing the 12th december. Thank you!:flower:
> 
> 
> How funny just having the one itchy/sore boob! Maybe its a good thing?!?!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

add me too- goin 2 test on 8th dec! thnkyooo!


----------



## Blusatin

kimberleywats said:


> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> Could i please be added to the front page thing?!?! Im going to be testing the 12th december. Thank you!:flower:
> 
> 
> How funny just having the one itchy/sore boob! Maybe its a good thing?!?!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> add me too- goin 2 test on 8th dec! thnkyooo!Click to expand...

I am also testing on the 8th!!!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## Julz123

Oh good luck girls!

Well really i will be testing on the 8th too but will try to hold out till the 12th!!!

How you girls feeling!??!? Any symptoms?!?! xxxx


----------



## kimberleywats

Julz123 said:


> Oh good luck girls!
> 
> Well really i will be testing on the 8th too but will try to hold out till the 12th!!!
> 
> How you girls feeling!??!? Any symptoms?!?! xxxx

strange 4 me not 2 have symptons, think i have got bored of gropeing myself, and thinkin i am 4 the whole 2ww! no symptoms this time! other than the twinges/pinches at 4-5-6 dpo, cud hav jus been my egg on its travels tho, had no implantation bleeding, no sore bbs no sickness or anythin, but i remain positive, sumhow!! lol, not out til af show eh!


----------



## Julz123

Yeah same here Kimberley!

Could really look into it and be like oh yeah i feel a bit bloated or oh yeah i feel tired! But that means nothing!!!

Dunno what to think!

All i know is that we:sex: every single day whilst i was fertile so if i tdont happen ill be like but why??!?!:nope:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLisax

Thank you ladies :hugs:

The only symptoms I had this month was reallly itchy nipples from around 12DPO, a wave of nausea at 15DPO and a weird bubble like feeling in my uterus..like it wanted me to be aware that it was there :rofl:

No weird CM, CP wasnt high, hard or tight...:thumbup:

I'll add all the new ladies now too :flower:

x


----------



## kimberleywats

Julz123 said:


> Yeah same here Kimberley!
> 
> Could really look into it and be like oh yeah i feel a bit bloated or oh yeah i feel tired! But that means nothing!!!
> 
> Dunno what to think!
> 
> All i know is that we:sex: every single day whilst i was fertile so if i tdont happen ill be like but why??!?!:nope:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yeah,
tired, check
grouchy, check
cramps, check
over-handled bb's, check
plus anythin else i c, lol- 

me and bf was contantly at it! i think he may hav lost weight durin my fertile time, ahahaha, he is slim enuff as it is!!! so u r due 2 test on 8th too?? 6 days! cant wait! jus tryin 2 keep that pma!!


----------



## Julz123

Well im due on on the 7th really so will see if im late first of all!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

Oh thanks for adding me to the front page Lisa!!!!! :thumbup:

So what the best preg test to use?!? Assuming the old digital clear blue!

The cheap ones can be dodgy cant they!?!

xxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## debralouise

Oh my goodness Lisa!!
Itchy boobs??!!! It's my only symptom! Whoop feeling a bit more positive now - defo testing tomorrow am!! &#58151;


----------



## xLisax

Yep, really itchy! Test, test,test!!! :test:

x


----------



## kimberleywats

thanx 4 addin me 2 the top! hopin u can put a bfp nxt 2 that in 6 days!!! 

glad i am not the only one wiv minimal/no symptoms, 

baby dust!! x


----------



## debralouise

Even if it's just one boob??!! Lol seriously had some really bad cramping a few days ago but nothing except gloating and of course the said itchy old boob!! I'm excited now! No calm down woman lol xx


----------



## debralouise

Haha bloating not gloating! Damn phone!!


----------



## xLisax

:haha: Yeah, I didnt think it was a symptom but obviously is!! And whenever I rolled over in bed it felt like I sort of pulled a muscle each time! :flower: Im excited for you!

xx


----------



## debralouise

Behave! I'm getting too giddy now. First thing I'll poas and let u all know - if I can wait that long!! Xx


----------



## Julz123

Oh mine arent itchy!:nope:

But have one sore one!:haha:

HHHhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xLisax

:rofl: I dont think I can wait that long!! Make sure you update us asap! :winkwink:

Julz, My nips didnt become itchy until 12DPO! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## debralouise

With grace, my boobs weren't itchy but really sore!! So much that I couldn't lie against DH at night! Been testing this theory this time but not sore, instead I'm using his back to itch against!! Haha xx


----------



## Julz123

Oh ok ill see how me nips go over the weekend! :haha:

COME ON TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Elhaym

Ugh I have a dull annoying pain in my right side/hip radiating into my thigh - might be constipation (hehe, sorry for TMI), can that give you side pain? I'm definitely going less than I normally do...

Not having many other symptoms so your BFP is encouraging Lisa!


----------



## debralouise

Julz123 said:


> Oh ok ill see how me nips go over the weekend! :haha:
> 
> COME ON TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX

Love it! Behave u nips!! Lol. Good luck hun, keep us updated xx


----------



## Julz123

Thanks delalouise!

:flower:


----------



## Julz123

i mean Debralouise!! :haha:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

Right night girls im off to bed - so tired! (Ohhhhhhhh maybe im tired coz im preggers!:haha:)

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow and tomorrow brings another day nearer to the rest of us testing soon!!!:thumbup:

Good luck to you all!!! Wishing for our early xmas presents!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx:flower::flower::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

*good luck.....Braven05 bellaboo jeffsar Quest55 DeniJames debralouise, testing tomorrow! dont forget to post pics xx*


----------



## debralouise

Night night ladies

Come on BFPs!! Xx xx &#58397;


----------



## annabelle29

Blusatin said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats Lisa!!! :happydance: That was pretty suspenseful reading the posts about your drama trying to get a test. And the test is a loud and clear BFP for sure! I don't remember, any hindsight symptoms now that you know for sure??
> 
> Blusatin - I love hearing symptoms. I felt little twinges and stretching last night in my low abdomen, but I never know if I'm creating those symptoms or what, s it's great to see how other women feel during the TWW.
> 
> How many dpo are you? Needless to say that I was totally gassy all day today, on my knickers saw I had watery cm and the twinges have gone now but I feel bloated!!!
> 
> How are you feeling apart from the stiching and twinging?Click to expand...

You know, I don't feel a whole lot yet. Some dull cramping off and on today still, random pain in my lower back. Mostly, I've just been TIRED! :sleep: Some watery cm also. I believe I'm 6-7 dpo also, which seems to early for any symptoms, but who knows really. :wacko:


----------



## annabelle29

kimberleywats said:


> lol i kno- he would b so happy, all he has wanted 4 soo long is a baby, i feel so guilty makin him wait!!
> did any1 on here use ovulation prediction kits??
> 
> which are goo, and which would you reccomend?
> 
> im startin 2 think jus using calendar 2 figure when i O is not quite right, had my 1st 2 children, and never charted or anything, i hav a lovely 28 day cycle but worried my lp is longer/shorter than i 1st thought!

I've been using the Clearblue Easy Digital opk and love them. The smiley face is much easier to read for me than the stupid lines. Is it the same color or darker? Sounds easy, but I started at those things every day wondering "am I o'ing or not???". :dohh:


----------



## annabelle29

kimberleywats said:


> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same here Kimberley!
> 
> Could really look into it and be like oh yeah i feel a bit bloated or oh yeah i feel tired! But that means nothing!!!
> 
> Dunno what to think!
> 
> All i know is that we:sex: every single day whilst i was fertile so if i tdont happen ill be like but why??!?!:nope:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> yeah,
> tired, check
> grouchy, check
> cramps, check
> over-handled bb's, check
> plus anythin else i c, lol-
> 
> me and bf was contantly at it! i think he may hav lost weight durin my fertile time, ahahaha, he is slim enuff as it is!!! so u r due 2 test on 8th too?? 6 days! cant wait! jus tryin 2 keep that pma!!Click to expand...

I have all the same checks! I think anyone's bbs would hurt if you're squeezing and pushing that hard to see if they hurt! :wacko: All these symptoms are signs of AF too, so I just never know.


----------



## Kiki0522

xLisax said:


> :haha: Yeah, I didnt think it was a symptom but obviously is!! And whenever I rolled over in bed it felt like I sort of pulled a muscle each time! :flower: Im excited for you!
> 
> xx


Mine are itchy!!! :haha: Where did you feel that you pulled a muscle when you rolled over in bed? In your bbs?


----------



## charmedlassie

Symtoms so far me are:

Tired (just started)
Dull cramping
vivid dreams but I get them anyway! 

But they aren't really similar to the ones from my chemical in oct so I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Good luck to all those testing this weekend :) :) 3dpo today and slowly waiting for the next few days to pass by so I can start testing :) :) :) I'm getting so excited because we got a clear + on our OPK this month and Bd's that day the the day before/after........so that eggie should have gotten fertilized!!


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

YAAAAYYYY Congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## specialbun

Put me down for Dec 11th!


----------



## braxmomma

It's not even December 3rd yet and we already have 3 BFP's!!! Thats fabulous! Good luck to all December 3rd testers...and all of us future testers also! I hate to wish my life away but Im ready to get this show on the road! ;)


----------



## MilWife79

I'm 5dpo today. Felt fine when I woke up, but then exhaustion hit me like a brick wall! My boobs are tingling again, and I had sharp twinges in my uterus along with some cramping, and into by back. 


I will not speculate, I will not speculate, I will not speculate. Lmao!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Need to vent!

This TWW shit is seriously driving me crazy!! About 30min ago I started feeling very sick to my stomach, so I made some broth soup. Made me feel a little bit better. Of course this gave me the urge to test. BFN. I am so upset. I know it is still early, but I need to see those two lines!! I feel pregnant! Hell, we BDed the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, and 26th!!!!! How could we have not caught the egg!!! Top that with cramping the 4th through 6th dpo, the spotting on 5dpo, the backache, the fact that I have slept the past week and a half away, and now the nausea!!! I want those damn lines!!! UGH!!!! I dont know how I will make it through another month of this if AF shows and this is only my first month trying!! 

Sorry! Rant over!


----------



## DeniJames

I'm still in, guess I CAN test on 29th so please add me :)


----------



## xLisax

Kiki0522 said:


> xLisax said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Yeah, I didnt think it was a symptom but obviously is!! And whenever I rolled over in bed it felt like I sort of pulled a muscle each time! :flower: Im excited for you!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Mine are itchy!!! :haha: Where did you feel that you pulled a muscle when you rolled over in bed? In your bbs?Click to expand...

In my uterus and my sides :thumbup: But I didnt really think much of it until I looked back and realised it was happening iykwim? :flower:

Good luck everyone testing today!!! I need to chase updates! :happydance: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## xLisax

Please any one let me know if Ive missed anything to add to the front etc..with all my hyperness yesterday Ive probs missed something! :flower:


----------



## Blusatin

Good morning!!!

Wow!! what a morning! The amount of snow is unbelievable! I Love it!!

So, another day has begun some of you girls are testing today and the rest of us are one day closer to T-day!:happydance:

How are you all feeling? xlisax?

Symptoms last night : some mild twinging, had a little diarrhea (sorry for TMI :nope:) and BB's still feel quite sore. I can see my veins mapping out the area of BB's but that is normal before AF. 

Today I am 8dpo and have no new symptoms to report other than the tender BBs. Seems my CM has dried up but is that good??!??!:nope:

I am hoping and praying for a big fat BFP. Oh please please please!!!:sad1:


----------



## xLisax

My Cm didnt increase or change at all BS :thumbup: 

Im feeling so overwhelmed this morning, cant stop smiling! But amazingly, now the symptoms are flooding in..felt like I was gunna throw up as soon as I got up! I think babas gunna let loose with the sickness now I know :rofl:

x


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Checked my cervix this morning...it's super high but soft. Which is apparently exactly what I want!

I'm pretty sure I had implantation signs and now this...hope beanie sticks!!!


----------



## pixie p

Aww good luck to todays testers! I think this is going to be a lucky thread! xxx


----------



## debralouise

Well I tested just now and got a BFN! I'm 3 days late no signs of AF! What's going on? Xx


----------



## xLisax

I hope so! I cant wait to add more beautiful bfps!! :dance:

x


----------



## xLisax

debralouise said:


> Well I tested just now and got a BFN! I'm 3 days late no signs of AF! What's going on? Xx

Ah sorry about bfn hun :hugs: But you arent out until AF shows!! Do you know exactly when you O'd?

xx


----------



## debralouise

No not exactly just going by calendar dates really. Had odd cramping a few days ago so wondering if I've got my dates mixed up. I'll give it a few more days and retest if AF doesn't show up xx


----------



## xLisax

That sounds like a good plan hun! Keeping everything crossed that you O'd later than you thought and a lovely bfp is waiting for you in a few days! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

**stalking in the background, waiting for todays testers!**:dust:


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i thought i would update you,i started af yesterday and it got heavier overnight and this morning so i thought onto next month but being the poas whore that i am i peed on a frer .now inthe last3 days igot faint lines on ics but negative frer now this morning i got a positive frer faint but positive i would be 10dpo if i hadnt started af and its exactly what i would expect for 10dpo but im bleeding? so im gonna see what happens today and test again in the morning but i dont understand starting af then getting a positive frer.xxx


----------



## xLisax

Ahh hun, this cycles being mean to you isnt it!! :hugs: Id say that a +ive Frer is the main thing...could you go to docs? See what they say?!
x


----------



## quail

xLisax said:


> Ahh hun, this cycles being mean to you isnt it!! :hugs: Id say that a +ive Frer is the main thing...could you go to docs? See what they say?!
> x

thanks,lisa i think im gonna wait for the bleeding to stop and if im still positive go to the docs.xxxx


----------



## janeybaby

Hi can I join you plz. I am due to test 18th although Ov is 2 days earlier than expected this cycle so may be able to test earlier although I will try to hold off :) 

Good luck everyone lets get our Chrismas :bfp:


----------



## Elhaym

xLisax said:


> Kiki0522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLisax said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Yeah, I didnt think it was a symptom but obviously is!! And whenever I rolled over in bed it felt like I sort of pulled a muscle each time! :flower: Im excited for you!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Mine are itchy!!! :haha: Where did you feel that you pulled a muscle when you rolled over in bed? In your bbs?Click to expand...
> 
> In my uterus and my sides :thumbup: But I didnt really think much of it until I looked back and realised it was happening iykwim? :flower: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

OMG I have had that for 2 days now, like an uncomfortable pulled muscle feeling in my right side? Stop getting my hopes up you! :rofl:

Quail I am thinking of you, hope your doc can shed light on this for you! :hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi all! Been really busy the past couple of days and only just been able to come and update! Tested on Wednesday and it was a :bfn:. BUT still no AF as yet so I'm trying to be very patient and waiting another week to test again due to lack of money and lack of tests! Still got tons of symptoms- nausea, slight headache, painful nipples, tugging sensations very low down- and it doesn't feel like AF is coming- normally I'd have quite intense lower back pain and that isn't the case this time- and I always know when I'm coming down with something and I don't feel ill. So I'll come back and let you all know how it turns out on December 10th!! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## kimberleywats

OMG------felt sick after my morning cuppa!!

:sex: last nite left me feelin a bit sick too, (nothin wrong wiv my fella, ahahaha)
had BAD morning sickness wiv both my pregnancys b4- thats how i knew i was preggo!! b4 i even tested, (wivout actually ttc) 

please please please!! hopin this is a sign!! after gettin no symptons this month!!! i am relived 2 b feelin nausea?? never enjoyed it b4!! lol

10dpo- hopin and prayin i get that BFP!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

xLisax said:


> In my uterus and my sides :thumbup: But I didnt really think much of it until I looked back and realised it was happening iykwim? :flower:
> 
> Good luck everyone testing today!!! I need to chase updates! :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Oh i love hearing that because that happened to me the other day! 

Good Luck to all the testers today!! :dust:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hmmmm...hormonal AF-related headache feels like it's starting. Noooooo!!!!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## rosie5637

nice to see the :bfp: announcements, congrats ladies!:happydance:

afm i'm out this month. my donor is stuck in the snow so i can't have an insemination attempt today and will have to wait til the new year:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## YoungMummy08

xLisax said:


> Girls...
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am soooooooooo happy! :wohoo:
> 
> x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Lisa xx :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Still got the pulled muscle stretchy feeling in lower right abdomen, plus for 2 days now I have had a REALLY annoying lump in my throat - it's not sore, just feels like something is stuck there! I googled (always a mistake, LOL) and apparently it can be a symptom of heartburn and some ladies have had it before a BFP....

Aargh, why do I do this? I'm setting myself up for disappointment again! Though AF due any time (like, today or tomorrow) and no cramps or my usual PMS RAGE - I feel happy!


----------



## MilWife79

Elhaym said:


> Still got the pulled muscle stretchy feeling in lower right abdomen, plus for 2 days now I have had a REALLY annoying lump in my throat - it's not sore, just feels like something is stuck there! I googled (always a mistake, LOL) and apparently it can be a symptom of heartburn and some ladies have had it before a BFP....
> 
> Aargh, why do I do this? I'm setting myself up for disappointment again! Though AF due any time (like, today or tomorrow) and no cramps or my usual PMS RAGE - I feel happy!


I had some bad acid reflux last night, and still some heartburn this morning. Completely unusual for me, except when I'm pregnant! My last baby implanted early, so.....maybe??


----------



## Sugarbump

Congratulations to all the lucky BFP ladies!

I'm gutted because AF showed today :( My last cycle was 43 days, but AF has turned up at cd37. I thougt it might be implantation bleeding as was so early, but now so heavy I have to rule that out. Am so gutted I haven't got my Christmas BFP, but am very pleased for all of you that do X


----------



## Kiki0522

Sugarbump said:


> Congratulations to all the lucky BFP ladies!
> 
> I'm gutted because AF showed today :( My last cycle was 43 days, but AF has turned up at cd37. I thougt it might be implantation bleeding as was so early, but now so heavy I have to rule that out. Am so gutted I haven't got my Christmas BFP, but am very pleased for all of you that do X

So sorry to hear that Sugarbump! :hugs:


----------



## abs07

WoW! Lots of updates ladies!! Congrats to the BFP's and good luck to the rest of us! :)

AFM, I went out on my lunch break and bought a FRER so I'm going to test as soon as I get home tonight! I'm crossing my fingers for my BFP tonight!! :)


----------



## Quest55

:bfn::sad2:


----------



## ebony2010

Just been catching up on all the posts and just wanted to say...

congratulation to all the :bfp: ladies :happydance: It gives me hope every time I see these.

and :hugs: to all the :bfn: ladies. I feel your pain, I really do. I hate it when it happens. :dust: to all of you


----------



## Elhaym

MilWife79 said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Still got the pulled muscle stretchy feeling in lower right abdomen, plus for 2 days now I have had a REALLY annoying lump in my throat - it's not sore, just feels like something is stuck there! I googled (always a mistake, LOL) and apparently it can be a symptom of heartburn and some ladies have had it before a BFP....
> 
> Aargh, why do I do this? I'm setting myself up for disappointment again! Though AF due any time (like, today or tomorrow) and no cramps or my usual PMS RAGE - I feel happy!
> 
> 
> I had some bad acid reflux last night, and still some heartburn this morning. Completely unusual for me, except when I'm pregnant! My last baby implanted early, so.....maybe??Click to expand...

Hi, FX'd for both of us! it's really unusual for me too, I never get it normally. Good luck! When are you testing?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Can you please add me for December 7th? We are trying to hold off until then! 

Good luck ladies -- FX'ed for lots of Christmas BFPs! :dust:


----------



## xLisax

Evening, 

Welcome newbies! :flow:

Sorry to hear of bfns and af..:hugs: to you ladies :hugs:

Abs, good luck!!! update us asap ;)

xx


----------



## pink mum

:hugs::kiss:lisa your son is so cute


----------



## xLisax

Ahh thank you hun :hugs: Hes so cheeky atm, has me laughing all day! :D

Have you O'd yet? Sorry I didnt make sense the other day..I was all hyper and excited, I meant maybe it was a sign you were going to O soon! FXd you catch that eggy!!! :wohoo:
x


----------



## pink mum

its ok lisa,no i havnt ovulated n my preseed has not arrived yet:(


----------



## xLisax

When did you order it :( Boo, it needs to hurry up ay!! Dont worry, just get on with lots of BDing!! :happydance: I want to see a bfp from you in a couple weeks time! :hugs:

xx


----------



## pink mum

it has reached here to sweden but not to my house,ya i hope to get bfp this month,n will become ur bump buddy soon


----------



## neffie

Can you please add me to the list? :)...I'll be testing on the 9th.

Thanks, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## pink mum

lisa i ordered it on 23,n it reached to sweden on 25th,on the site of post office it is written that they tried to deliver it but couldnt reach the recepint,i went to the post office but ahhhhh,m fed up


----------



## xLisax

Ahh hun that sucks! :( But dont worry, PMA for your Xmas bfp! I want to have another bump buddy! :yipee:

xx


----------



## sequeena

Hi I know I wasn't part of this thread but would like to be added to the :bfp: list. Got it today :haha:


----------



## xLisax

Oooo congrats!! :flow: Ill add you now hun! :happydance:

xx


----------



## quail

congrats everyone,hopefully i will be joining you for christmas bfp,congrats.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimberleywats

sore (.)(.) !!! feels like the muscles underneath are pulled........(maybe they are) i dunno, if any of u had this sympton, how did it feel??? 

the sore (.)(.) + sicky feelin this morn n lastnite.......PMA!!


----------



## sequeena

I have sore boobs on and off... like normal pre af sore boobs x


----------



## kimberleywats

what kinda soreness tho? im jus super curious now!! i want this 2 b a symptom!! lol


----------



## xLisax

My boobies werent sore just itchy :rofl:

xx


----------



## kimberleywats

no itchy, jus achy in the muscles, itchy is wierd...maybe its from all the increased activity in that area.....i want every single symptom now! jus wana kno! ill take the gas, sickness, everything! bring it on!!


----------



## MilWife79

kimberleywats said:


> no itchy, jus achy in the muscles, itchy is wierd...maybe its from all the increased activity in that area.....i want every single symptom now! jus wana kno! ill take the gas, sickness, everything! bring it on!!

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## sequeena

More sore in my nipples and my boobs are pointy LOL


----------



## kimberleywats

i am now 10dpo...


----------



## kimberleywats

hmmm, maybe it isnt a sympton then, i may hav actually jus pulled sum muscles.....


----------



## Elhaym

kimberleywats said:


> no itchy, jus achy in the muscles, itchy is wierd...maybe its from all the increased activity in that area.....i want every single symptom now! jus wana kno! ill take the gas, sickness, everything! bring it on!!

I know what you mean, I think I have something similar - not a sore/tender feeling, but aching sort of behind the nipple. Not sure if it means anything but FX'd for us both! :D


----------



## kimberleywats

yes! i am hopin it is a sympton, but it could be nothin, like the past 6months!! grr- so confusing!! only time will tell, i jus sooo want 2 wake up 2moro and vomit!! sounds mad doesnt it!! but i want sum rock-solid symptoms!! lol

fx'd 4 u too- this thread has been quite lucky so far...

af came a day early this cycle, hopin it dint mess my o' up 2 much?? altered the charts and been BD'ing all thoughout- so hopin we got it in time!!


----------



## sequeena

kimberely all these symptoms felt like pre af to me so I had no clue at all. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AWWW congratz sequeena and a 3+ digi that is fantastic !!!!
Those muscle aches sound like flu symptoms to me which alot of women report feeling like they have the lfu just before they get their :bfp: FX for you !!1


----------



## abs07

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!

Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!

What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## sequeena

:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kimberleywats

that is a defo bfp!! congrats!! heres hopin ther is plenty mor bfps ladies!!!

hmm, flu like symptons...hopin that is this!! 

FX'd 4 all the december testers!!


----------



## quail

congrats.xxx


----------



## annabelle29

abs07 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> View attachment 143145
> 
> 
> View attachment 143147

Solid :bfp: to me!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MilWife79

:bfp:Yay congrats!! That's for sure a BFP!!


----------



## abs07

Thanks everyone!! So excited!!! :)

Really, the only symptoms I had this month were really sore boobs, a touch of a sore throat/stuffy nose (mainly at night) and very very very VERY bad acid reflux! It was so bad it would wake me up in the middle of the night, and still does!


----------



## Kiki0522

So many BFP's already this month!! So exciting!! It's a lucky month! :D

I had some waves of nausea today and gagging. Weird? Never happens to me!! Ever! My bbs are still tender and sore. They actually hurt a bit more today then yesterday. Temp went up a bit this morning. I have felt kind of warm all day. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! 

:dust:


----------



## braxmomma

abs07 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> View attachment 143145
> 
> 
> View attachment 143147

Yaayyy!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## xLisax

OMG Abs just seen this!!! Congratulations missy!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Lucky thread or what!! We need lots more ladies and all your symptoms are sounding fab! (I had sore throat/flu like symptoms..still do! And forgot to add, my hips really ached too!) 

Good luck todays testers!!! :dust:

x


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations!! Wow! Xx


----------



## Blusatin

abs07 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> View attachment 143145
> 
> 
> View attachment 143147

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats abs07! :hugs:

It's my test day and no sign of AF still! Not feeling much apart from icky throat and twinges in boobs - I'm going to wait till tonight I think, keep myself busy doing housework today :haha:

ETA - I've also had a really restless nights sleep waking up every couple of hours with crazy dreams - might just be nerves though!


----------



## debralouise

Elhaym said:


> Congrats abs07! :hugs:
> 
> It's my test day and no sign of AF still! Not feeling much apart from icky throat and twinges in boobs - I'm going to wait till tonight I think, keep myself busy doing housework today :haha:
> 
> ETA - I've also had a really restless nights sleep waking up every couple of hours with crazy dreams - might just be nerves though!

Oh my goodness is that a sign coz I dreamt last night that I had to arrange my maternity leave round doing my GCSEs!! Lol I wish bout 12 years too late!! Lol good luck testing!! 
Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: welldone!!! congrats!!!:kiss::happydance::cloud9::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::pink::blue::dance::yipee::yipee:
:friends::smug::crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## SilverWillow

Morning ladies :hi:

Congratulations to all of you who have your :bfp: and good luck to everyone still to test :dust:

I did a test this morning and it has a very faint line, here is a pic of it what do you think? I don't know whether to get excited yet or not!! :wacko:

https://i52.tinypic.com/24mdu9h.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

SilverWillow said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have your :bfp: and good luck to everyone still to test :dust:
> 
> I did a test this morning and it has a very faint line, here is a pic of it what do you think? I don't know whether to get excited yet or not!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/24mdu9h.jpg

VERY FAINT?! it nearly poked me in the eye! :haha: That's a BFP hun! xx

If you want to confirm do a digi or FRER and I'd put money on you getting a nice BFP with those too!


----------



## SilverWillow

Elhaym said:


> SilverWillow said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have your :bfp: and good luck to everyone still to test :dust:
> 
> I did a test this morning and it has a very faint line, here is a pic of it what do you think? I don't know whether to get excited yet or not!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/24mdu9h.jpg
> 
> VERY FAINT?! it nearly poked me in the eye! :haha: That's a BFP hun! xxClick to expand...

Really??? Wow! I can't believe it!!!! Thank you :flower:
I am really nervous to start actually calling it a BFP!
I think I am slightly in shock!


----------



## Glowstar

Wow congrats!!! that's a 100% BFP in my eyes!!! good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

I was expecting a squinter but it's a nice obvious line hun! Especially for an IC, they usually only have very faint lines - how many DPO are you?

if you want to be sure, splash out on a digi but I really can't see that being a false pos as it's so nice and pink. :D xx


----------



## Julz123

Congratulations everyone getting their BFP!!!!!:thumbup :happydance:

I'm about 11 DPO and me boobs do feel heavy and have the one very sore nipple!

But have been feeling tired too and yesterday felt like i was getting a sore throat and feel all achey- like all me muscles were pulled! just felt like i wanted to go to bed!!!

Have been having vivid dreams every night and have been a bit more gasey than normal! hehe!


Also been extra hungry- is that a sign!??!! ( Maybe im just greedy!)


Hmmmmmmmm one minute im like nah its just Aunt Flo on her way :nope:and the next minute im like OMG this could be it!!!!!


Wishing you all a lovely day and good luck to everyone testing today!! I too think this is a lucky thread!!! :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## SilverWillow

Elhaym said:



> I was expecting a squinter but it's a nice obvious line hun! Especially for an IC, they usually only have very faint lines - how many DPO are you?
> 
> if you want to be sure, splash out on a digi but I really can't see that being a false pos as it's so nice and pink. :D xx

Ticker says 11 but it could be 12 or 13, not sure exactly when I O'd.
I am so happy that everyone thinks it's a BFP! Thank you! :hugs:

Going to do a digi tomorrow morning :wink:


----------



## mothercabbage

silver willow......congrats!!!thats deffo a :bfp::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
:bfp::bfp::wohoo::yipee::bfp::crib::happydance::baby::happydance::kiss:
:hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:


----------



## navywife86

SilverWillow said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> I was expecting a squinter but it's a nice obvious line hun! Especially for an IC, they usually only have very faint lines - how many DPO are you?
> 
> if you want to be sure, splash out on a digi but I really can't see that being a false pos as it's so nice and pink. :D xx
> 
> Ticker says 11 but it could be 12 or 13, not sure exactly when I O'd.
> I am so happy that everyone thinks it's a BFP! Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> Going to do a digi tomorrow morning :wink:Click to expand...

that is def a :bfp: i didnt even have to zoom in i could see that from a mile away congrats !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Julz123

Good Luck Silver Willow!

How you feeling at the mo in terms of symptoms?!!

Im at the same stage as you more or less.

I could real off aload of symptoms but dont know whether im just looking into them too much and its just AF on her way!:nope:

Its so frustrating as never been pregnant before so i dont know!!


Today my stomach feels quite crampy like im going to come on!?!?! But not really due on till Tuesday.

And im really quite gasey!:haha: Anyone else had that- thats not a sign though is it?!?!

Praying we both are!!!:flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilverWillow

mothercabbage said:


> silver willow......congrats!!!thats deffo a :bfp::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
> :bfp::bfp::wohoo::yipee::bfp::crib::happydance::baby::happydance::kiss:
> :hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:

WOW thank you! :hugs:

Ok now I am in tears!! I can't believe it! :cloud9:

That's the first time I've used the cloud 9 thingy :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

SilverWillow said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> silver willow......congrats!!!thats deffo a :bfp::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
> :bfp::bfp::wohoo::yipee::bfp::crib::happydance::baby::happydance::kiss:
> :hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
> 
> WOW thank you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok now I am in tears!! I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> That's the first time I've used the cloud 9 thingy :happydance:Click to expand...

time to get a new ticker :flower: welldone..happy and healthy 9 months chick!! xxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

CONGRATULATIONS Silver Willow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

OMG that means i could maybe test too using one that picks it up early but im too scared! Going to wait!!!! (Plus aint got any in the house but maybe thats a good thing as it would of been peed on already by now!!!:haha:)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

It's weird isn't it? I have an alternative answer for every sympton I think I have!! just so I won't feel so foolish or upset when AF arrives. 

I actually think I ovulated MUCH later than I thought too :wacko: can you ladies tell me what you think? It's over 12 years since I last had a baby and I suppose I am basing this time TTC on that. That time we BD'd on 10th day of cycle...I felt definite ovulation pains on 11th day and KNEW I was pregnant...and was. So I suppose I kind of thought I ovulate fairly early. 

Of course now I am much older and had been on Implanon for just over 12 months until Sept 23rd. Had a removal bleed on Sept 27th which lasted 3 days and then nothing until AF arrived this time on November 10th. 
I 'thought' I felt ovulation pains on my right side on 21st. BUT I had heavy, almost felt damp in my knicks (TMI) EWCM on the 24th/25th which I have since read is a sign of ovulation? I have had no real CM since. We BD'd on the 17th,18th, 19th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd & 26th. 
That was around the time my BB's started to feel sore/tender and the dull low cramps started. 
Yesterday I had a pinching on my right side....only lasted for about 30 seconds or so and was gone, not overly painful but enough to notice it.
My symptons so far have been:

Low dull ache...almost dragging feeling...like AF coming, was lasting all day but now seems more on and off.
Peeing a lot
Lower back ache (today especially)
Sore BB's
Thirsty (only lasted one day)
Yesterday tops of legs aching
the 2 weirdest ones for me yesterday....cleaned my teeth as we were going on an xmas night out....gums started bleeding!! 
Got in BD'd (as you do!! I wasn't drinking) after, I went to loo, came back and cuddled OH and had a massive wave of nausea...my cheeks went all flushed, mouth started watering, heart pounding but at no point did I have stomach ache? It lasted for a few minutes...then I fell asleep. 
I kind of felt a little bit icky this morning but nausea so to speak. 

I have tested last 3 mornings with FMU and IC...all BFN.
Does it sound to you ladies like I might have ovulated later than I actually thought :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

SilverWillow said:


> WOW thank you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok now I am in tears!! I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> That's the first time I've used the cloud 9 thingy :happydance:

Awww! :hugs: Wishing you all the best! Does your OH know yet?


----------



## SilverWillow

Julz123 said:


> Good Luck Silver Willow!
> 
> How you feeling at the mo in terms of symptoms?!!
> 
> Im at the same stage as you more or less.
> 
> I could real off aload of symptoms but dont know whether im just looking into them too much and its just AF on her way!:nope:
> 
> Its so frustrating as never been pregnant before so i dont know!!
> 
> 
> Today my stomach feels quite crampy like im going to come on!?!?! But not really due on till Tuesday.
> 
> And im really quite gasey!:haha: Anyone else had that- thats not a sign though is it?!?!
> 
> Praying we both are!!!:flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have exactly the same 2 things!!!! Cramps like AF is due and gassy, I've been farting like a trooper all night lol! :blush: No other symptoms at all, apart from about 6dpo I had a huge zit and I never get zits.

Sounds really promising!!! I hope you get your bfp, are you going to :test:?


----------



## sweetp

A BIG congratulations to everyone who has got their BFP so far, fingers crossed there are lots more to come! Im kind of knew to this forum and really enjoy reading everyone's updates. 

Ok this is my 4th month TTC and previously symptom spotted like crazy. This month decided to not really SS (although as you ladies said yourself, a lot easier said then done lol). I bought some OPKs from ebay and also some preseed. It was interesting to see when I O'd as it was a later later then I had expected so Im now a little confused when AF is going to show. Unfortunately we haven't been able to BD that much this time around either due to my partners work schedule. Just hope we did enough!

Im now 7dpo and as I said Im not really paying much attention to symptoms this time round so I haven't really noticed anything as such. Although 2dpo I had quite intense and uncomfortable stomach cramps which were on an off all day, Im sure this isn't related to anything, probably some dodgy food, also some really strange empty feelings like, in my stomach as if I have literally nothing there?????? strange.


----------



## SilverWillow

Elhaym said:


> SilverWillow said:
> 
> 
> WOW thank you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok now I am in tears!! I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> That's the first time I've used the cloud 9 thingy :happydance:
> 
> Awww! :hugs: Wishing you all the best! Does your OH know yet?Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
Yes he was with me when I tested, I just told him what you are all saying on here and we are so excited! We were dancing around and laughing like school kids a minute ago :haha:


----------



## Julz123

Yeah silver willow im been farting loads too!! :haha: I mean im a lady i dont normally fart much but lately have def noticed that!:haha:

Nah im not going to test until next week!!!!

Im so happy my sister just called me and she been TTC for agood 7 months- anyway she used the old ovulation test kit thing this month so def did it at the right time!

She is due on today and just did a test but it was a cheap Asda own one and had quite a clear line but she doesnt want to get her hopes up as this happened last month and when she did the digi clear blue it was a def BFN!:nope:

But she said the line is much clear than the one she had last time! So she going to get a clear blue test!! Oh i have a feeling she is! Hope so! If i am too we will only be like a few days apart how cool is that!!:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilverWillow

Julz123 said:


> Yeah silver willow im been farting loads too!! :haha: I mean im a lady i dont normally fart much but lately have def noticed that!:haha:
> 
> Nah im not going to test until next week!!!!
> 
> Im so happy my sister just called me and she been TTC for agood 7 months- anyway she used the old ovulation test kit thing this month so def did it at the right time!
> 
> She is due on today and just did a test but it was a cheap Asda own one and had quite a clear line but she doesnt want to get her hopes up as this happened last month and when she did the digi clear blue it was a def BFN!:nope:
> 
> But she said the line is much clear than the one she had last time! So she going to get a clear blue test!! Oh i have a feeling she is! Hope so! If i am too we will only be like a few days apart how cool is that!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

That would be so lovely to be preg with your sister! I hope you both are, good luck for your test. Well done for holding out on the test, I am terrible, been testing since 7dpo!! :blush:


----------



## kimberleywats

Glowstar said:


> It's weird isn't it? I have an alternative answer for every sympton I think I have!! just so I won't feel so foolish or upset when AF arrives.
> 
> I actually think I ovulated MUCH later than I thought too :wacko: can you ladies tell me what you think? It's over 12 years since I last had a baby and I suppose I am basing this time TTC on that. That time we BD'd on 10th day of cycle...I felt definite ovulation pains on 11th day and KNEW I was pregnant...and was. So I suppose I kind of thought I ovulate fairly early.
> 
> Of course now I am much older and had been on Implanon for just over 12 months until Sept 23rd. Had a removal bleed on Sept 27th which lasted 3 days and then nothing until AF arrived this time on November 10th.
> I 'thought' I felt ovulation pains on my right side on 21st. BUT I had heavy, almost felt damp in my knicks (TMI) EWCM on the 24th/25th which I have since read is a sign of ovulation? I have had no real CM since. We BD'd on the 17th,18th, 19th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd & 26th.
> That was around the time my BB's started to feel sore/tender and the dull low cramps started.
> Yesterday I had a pinching on my right side....only lasted for about 30 seconds or so and was gone, not overly painful but enough to notice it.
> My symptons so far have been:
> 
> Low dull ache...almost dragging feeling...like AF coming, was lasting all day but now seems more on and off.
> Peeing a lot
> Lower back ache (today especially)
> Sore BB's
> Thirsty (only lasted one day)
> Yesterday tops of legs aching
> the 2 weirdest ones for me yesterday....cleaned my teeth as we were going on an xmas night out....gums started bleeding!!
> Got in BD'd (as you do!! I wasn't drinking) after, I went to loo, came back and cuddled OH and had a massive wave of nausea...my cheeks went all flushed, mouth started watering, heart pounding but at no point did I have stomach ache? It lasted for a few minutes...then I fell asleep.
> I kind of felt a little bit icky this morning but nausea so to speak.
> 
> I have tested last 3 mornings with FMU and IC...all BFN.
> Does it sound to you ladies like I might have ovulated later than I actually thought :shrug:

GLOWSTAR:
i think u may hav o'd later than u thought!! its not unherd of 4 bc/implant 2 mess ur cycle up a lil, and may take a few mnths 2 get bak on track? but from ur symptoms, (ewcm ect- u must hav ovulated later

and wierdly, i hav been super thirsty past few days, and a much increased appetite..(mayb that is down 2 a flu??) i dont kno the further time goes on , mor symptons i spot?? ill b glad 2 test on tuesday/wednesday!! hopin


----------



## kimberleywats

SilverWillow said:


> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah silver willow im been farting loads too!! :haha: I mean im a lady i dont normally fart much but lately have def noticed that!:haha:
> 
> Nah im not going to test until next week!!!!
> 
> Im so happy my sister just called me and she been TTC for agood 7 months- anyway she used the old ovulation test kit thing this month so def did it at the right time!
> 
> She is due on today and just did a test but it was a cheap Asda own one and had quite a clear line but she doesnt want to get her hopes up as this happened last month and when she did the digi clear blue it was a def BFN!:nope:
> 
> But she said the line is much clear than the one she had last time! So she going to get a clear blue test!! Oh i have a feeling she is! Hope so! If i am too we will only be like a few days apart how cool is that!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> That would be so lovely to be preg with your sister! I hope you both are, good luck for your test. Well done for holding out on the test, I am terrible, been testing since 7dpo!! :blush:Click to expand...

wow, that wud b super special 2 share it all wiv ur sister!! and ur children will b jus a few days btwn them,wow


----------



## Julz123

Oh thanks Silver willow!!

I know we both kept saying how amazing would it be to be preggers together!!!! :)

Oh please please please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really hope i am! Trying to not mention anything to hubby and then hopefully ill test and not tell him and then if i am i really wanna surprise him! :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilverWillow

mothercabbage said:


> time to get a new ticker :flower: welldone..happy and healthy 9 months chick!! xxxxxx

Thanks Mothercabbage :hugs:

I am scared to get a new ticker yet!! Feel like I should wait until AF is late. I still don't think I quite believe it!

Good luck for your test in a few days hope you get your BFP :dust: xxx


----------



## xLisax

OMG SW!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin:

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Another bfp! We are on a roll ladies! :happydance:

xx


----------



## bellaboo

AF arrived for me this morning, so no christmas :bfp: for me.


----------



## SilverWillow

xLisax said:


> OMG SW!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Another bfp! We are on a roll ladies! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Thanks Lisa!!!! :headspin::wohoo::bunny::yipee:

We are!! I knew this was going to be a massive :bfp: month!!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Ahh sorry to hear that Bellaboo! :hugs: PMA for a new years bfp! :hugs:

x


----------



## pink mum

congrats abs and silverwillow,happy n healthy 9 months


----------



## abs07

Silver - most definitely a BFP!! Congrats!! :)

It just doesn't seem real - huh? I told my DH that it doesn't really seem like its happening and I keep waiting for AF to show up!! :)


----------



## quail

im soo happy for all of you just hope ill be joining you on xmas day.xxx


----------



## PR&TR13

Wow!!!!! Only 4 days into December and already 6 BFP!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!! Congrats to all!!! Hope to join u soon however not having much symptoms so I don't know. Still keeping my dings crossed and keeping the faith!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

SilverWillow said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> silver willow......congrats!!!thats deffo a :bfp::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
> :bfp::bfp::wohoo::yipee::bfp::crib::happydance::baby::happydance::kiss:
> :hugs::baby::flower::thumbup:
> 
> WOW thank you! :hugs:
> 
> Ok now I am in tears!! I can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> That's the first time I've used the cloud 9 thingy :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats SilverWillow:thumbup: :happydance: You did good!:haha:

BTW, what is the "cloud 9" thingy you refer to?


----------



## ebony2010

abs07 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> View attachment 143145
> 
> 
> View attachment 143147

I see a line!!! Congratulations abs07!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

SilverWillow said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have your :bfp: and good luck to everyone still to test :dust:
> 
> I did a test this morning and it has a very faint line, here is a pic of it what do you think? I don't know whether to get excited yet or not!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/24mdu9h.jpg

Looks like a big fat :bfp: to me!!!!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

bellaboo said:


> AF arrived for me this morning, so no christmas :bfp: for me.

:hugs: really sorry to hear that. Hope you get that :bfp: soon! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Well I'm due AF on Monday.... not really had any symptoms... the other night had a twinge for a few seconds where my right ovary is (I think :wacko:) and then this morning I had bright pink spotting but only when I wiped (sorry TMI) and then it was gone. Hoping so much its implantation spotting. fx'd!!!! xxx


----------



## Elhaym

ebony2010 said:


> Well I'm due AF on Monday.... not really had any symptoms... the other night had a twinge for a few seconds where my right ovary is (I think :wacko:) and then this morning I had bright pink spotting but only when I wiped (sorry TMI) and then it was gone. Hoping so much its implantation spotting. fx'd!!!! xxx

FX'd it's a bean settling in! You testing on Monday? I'm already late, was going to test today but I might push it to tomorrow morning in case evil :witch: shows up overnight!

Good luck :D


----------



## ebony2010

Elhaym said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm due AF on Monday.... not really had any symptoms... the other night had a twinge for a few seconds where my right ovary is (I think :wacko:) and then this morning I had bright pink spotting but only when I wiped (sorry TMI) and then it was gone. Hoping so much its implantation spotting. fx'd!!!! xxx
> 
> FX'd it's a bean settling in! You testing on Monday? I'm already late, was going to test today but I might push it to tomorrow morning in case evil :witch: shows up overnight!
> 
> Good luck :DClick to expand...

I hope so. I'm going to try and hold out until Tuesday. It's going to kill me but it will be worth it if I get a :bfp:

Good luck with your testing. :dust:


----------



## Julz123

Oh Girls i had stomach ache all day- that due on stomach ache!!!!!!!!!! :nope:

Im sure AF must be on her way but then not really due on till Monday!?!! hhmmmmmmmmmmmm

im so tired too- like supposed to go out tonight but feel drained and i had a nice sleep last night! Feel achey and tired! Crappy really!

Oh please dont turn up AF but im just convinved i feel crap because im coming on!!!:nope::nope::nope:

Sorry to moan!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oboeverity

I'm not on your list, but I wasa due to test today (so obviously, I've been testing all week!). The :witch: found me today...


----------



## Blusatin

SilverWillow said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have your :bfp: and good luck to everyone still to test :dust:
> 
> I did a test this morning and it has a very faint line, here is a pic of it what do you think? I don't know whether to get excited yet or not!! :wacko:
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/24mdu9h.jpg

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!

This IS a lucky thread..!!!!!!

Let's hope luck continues for the rest of us!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Blusatin

Good evening girls!

CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU DECEMBER 2WW BUDDIES :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you all feeling? Symptom-wise I mean, because I can imagine thos with BFP's you are all on cloud 9 :cloud9: and those waiting to test are :wacko: trying to keep it together!

Today, I have no new symptoms to report except that my BBs are still tender and it seems I have been having quite a lot of CM (sorry for tmi- but I have to change knickers every so often). Those twinges pinches and stitching pains I was telling you about have now subsided. Yesterday I was out shopping and at some point I did get that dull low abdominal pain and the wet feeling we get just before AF arrives. I am not due till Tuesday so I really don't know what to make of all this. Do you think these are good signs????:help:

Oh please please pray and hope for me that this is my month. We have been so much the past few years we really need this!!:baby:


----------



## YoungMummy08

sequeena said:


> Hi I know I wasn't part of this thread but would like to be added to the :bfp: list. Got it today :haha:

:happydance::happydance: Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## YoungMummy08

abs07 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I think I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> View attachment 143145
> 
> 
> View attachment 143147


:hugs: Congratulations


----------



## BeesBella

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/congrats.gif


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow, big congratulations to all the :bfp: !!!
Seems like Dec is a promising month :happydance: Keep'em coming ladies, it's def giving me hope
:dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Julz123 said:


> Oh Girls i had stomach ache all day- that due on stomach ache!!!!!!!!!! :nope:
> 
> Im sure AF must be on her way but then not really due on till Monday!?!! hhmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> im so tired too- like supposed to go out tonight but feel drained and i had a nice sleep last night! Feel achey and tired! Crappy really!
> 
> Oh please dont turn up AF but im just convinved i feel crap because im coming on!!!:nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Sorry to moan!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You're not out until the :witch: arrives.

Think positive!!! and lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

can you put me down, ill be testing the 13th.


----------



## PR&TR13

OMG!!!! I'm on the right thread!!!! 6BFP so far this is Awesome!!!!!!! Im praying to add one too!!!


----------



## Julz123

Yay just found out my sister is pregnant!!so pleased for her! Oh so hope Oban and then we would be due same time pretty much! How cool!!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

That's supposed to read hope I am too! Lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi xlisax

i tested on the 3rd, but BFN for me....

put me down again for the 31st x


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I tested early...

:bfp:

:blush:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats blueeyesgirl


----------



## xLisax

Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Sorry to hear about bfn jeffsar! :hugs: I'll switch you now! :thumbup:

x


----------



## xLisax

Oh and congrats to your sister Julz! :yipee: :yipee:

x


----------



## Glowstar

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> I tested early...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :blush:

HUGE congratulatons Blueeyedgirl!!!! and to anyone else I've missed.......so pleased for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Julz123

Oh congratulations blue eyed girl!!!! ;)

Oh count me out- ain't tested but I can proper feel aunt flo is gonna turn up today!!! I'm def not pregnant! Feel very due on!!!! ;( 

Oh well I can drink at all me social nights out this month now! I'm going to use the old ovulation kit this month!!! that seems to be very successful! 

I did jiggy jiggy though every day at the right time- must of hit ovulation!! Maybe the pill is still in my system!! I think they say it can take like 6 months to get out ya system! How annoying!!!!! ;( 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## kimberleywats

im so fed up- oh doin my head in, 

i do wonder sumtimes if a baby is a good idea, he is so miserable, 
i am truly fed up 2day, i feel like bein on my own instead of in a r/ship! i always seem 2 be doin summit wrong, so p**sed off! 


SN) CONGRATS 2 every1 who got ther bfp's!! a tru christmas blessing!! :D


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies

I'm out. AF got me last night :(

Good luck to the rest of you

xxx


----------



## Julz123

Oh no whats happened Kimberley!??!

Men they are annoying arent they!! lol x


----------



## debralouise

Congrats all the new BFPs! 
Still no AF for me, get twinges in my left side occasionally.
This makes me 4 days late!! Tested on Friday am but not since then.
Grrrrrr xx


----------



## Julz123

debralouise did u feel due on though!?! U must be preggers!!! :thumbup:

Just wondered if you had any cramps that made you though oh AF is on her way but then obviously she never come!!


One of my friends said that when she was pregnant she got like period cramps still!!! Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

xxxx


----------



## debralouise

Not AF cramps as such but I've got all the other signs, spots and toilet issues (if u get me) just the usual AF stuff but no sign!! 
Sorry if it's tmi but I have no cm either? What's that about?

Getting fed up coz if AF arrives I can get on with planning my cycle etc so still bding but prob not doing any good!

How u feeling? Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> I tested early...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :blush:


congrats blueeyedgirl!!!  
:bfp::bfp::happydance::hugs::kiss::baby::thumbup::flower::kiss::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::wohoo::crib::baby:::flower::baby:
:happydance::bfp::kiss::hugs::yipee::crib:


----------



## mothercabbage

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx

:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## mummyov2

hi i am new to this i am due to test between the 9th and 10th xx


----------



## xLisax

Sorry to hear of bfn Beth :hugs: :(

xx


----------



## Elhaym

debralouise said:


> Congrats all the new BFPs!
> Still no AF for me, get twinges in my left side occasionally.
> This makes me 4 days late!! Tested on Friday am but not since then.
> Grrrrrr xx

Maddening isn't it? I'm 2 days late and BFN this morning! :cry:

Lisa, don't update me just yet as I'll test again if no AF in 2 days.


----------



## xLisax

Oh poop I think I already did it :dohh: Shall I put you for testing like 7th? :)
x


----------



## Elhaym

xLisax said:


> Oh poop I think I already did it :dohh: Shall I put you for testing like 7th? :)
> x

yeah that's fine, thanks! :flower:


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, 

I'm out this month :'( AF showed up late on fri, gutted!! I was really upset at the time as i know we bd'd at the times this month.... Onto our 4th month TTC now, i have ordered pre-seed to give that a try this month. Can anyone recommend anything that promotes ovulation as currently i am ovulating around day 17/18...... ??? 
It's so horrible when you want something so bAd :(


----------



## xLisax

huge hugs nicky :hugs:

I conceived this bubs with CD18 ovulation, and this was our 1st cycle with preseed too! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs:nicky:hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

nicky84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm out this month :'( AF showed up late on fri, gutted!! I was really upset at the time as i know we bd'd at the times this month.... Onto our 4th month TTC now, i have ordered pre-seed to give that a try this month. Can anyone recommend anything that promotes ovulation as currently i am ovulating around day 17/18...... ???
> It's so horrible when you want something so bAd :(

I know hun, sending :hugs:


----------



## Alexina

Hi ladies good luck to you all this month, I am really finding all this very hard. AF showed up yesterday a day early I feel crushed yet again. Next hospital appointment is 5th Jan in which I think they will send me for my tubes checking the doc also mentioned Clomid. We have one more try before the appointment but I really don't hold out much hope anymore.


----------



## abs07

Come on ladies, you can do it! :)


----------



## pink mum

good morning ladies,how r u all today,where is my preseedddddddddd:shrug::dohh::wacko::nope::growlmad:


----------



## pink mum

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> I tested early...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :blush:

congratulations:hugs:


----------



## abs07

Congrats blueeyedgirl! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kimberleywats

i jus think its men, and me being stressed wiv xmas n all- i dunno, jus feel like things get on top of me sumtimes, DONT WE ALL!! 6mnths ttc and 2day i jus broke down!! xmas jus round the corner, waitin 2 find out if i am preggo, feelin doubtful!, i kno i shud keep a PMA! but so hard! like i sed, 2day things jus seem magnified, and a lovely headache now too! (from cryin) lol, 

i suppose we all hav those days....


----------



## debralouise

Ah love, sending you big hugs coz it is a difficult time and think christmas makes everything more stressful!
It's because you want something so bad and I really know how u feel but like u said PMA! We never knows whats round the corner and when ur BFP comes it'll be totally worth all the stress.
Feel better soon.
Massive :hugs: xx xx


----------



## kimberleywats

debralouise said:


> Ah love, sending you big hugs coz it is a difficult time and think christmas makes everything more stressful!
> It's because you want something so bad and I really know how u feel but like u said PMA! We never knows whats round the corner and when ur BFP comes it'll be totally worth all the stress.
> Feel better soon.
> Massive :hugs: xx xx

thanx hun! ill b ok, i think i jus needed 2 get it all out my system! testin tues n hopin 4 that bfp!, but like i sed i dnt think i will get the big bfp 4 xmas :(
ill b all bak 2 my positive self 2 moro, lol


----------



## debralouise

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Tuesday then love:)
Try to keep positive or failing that go for the chocolate!! That's my plan xx


----------



## ncmommy

AF got me last night....on to next year!


----------



## leigh331

Can you please put me down for testing Dec 14th :) Praying for BFP for everyone!!


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Hello all,
Could I possibly join you all? I'm testing on the 12th , my symptoms are very sore boobs very twingy belly had a really sharp shooting pain last night that actually lifted me up where I was so surprised! Just woke from a nap gassy and sneezing?! I soooohope this is it!!! 
Sian xx


----------



## xLisax

Girls, Im on my mums computer and its showing me the front list all completely fudged up and half missing!!! Is it like that?! :shock: Or is it this crappy computer!

x


----------



## pink mum

:happydance:lisa i got my smiley face today,:)


----------



## xLisax

Ooo yay! Get BDing you!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

But before you head off for lots of baby making, could you check the front list for me please hun? Im gunna cry if its gone!

x


----------



## pink mum

xLisax said:


> Ooo yay! Get BDing you!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> But before you head off for lots of baby making, could you check the front list for me please hun? Im gunna cry if its gone!
> 
> x

ya i have checked it n after 4th dec its missing


----------



## BeesBella

Looks like 1/2 the list is gone for me too. Only shows up to Dec 5th.


----------



## pink mum

dun cry ill help u in that will gather all the testers date n will send it to u


----------



## xLisax

:cry: Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Right then ladies I need all of your dates again please :) I'll get it back up as far as I can! :hugs:

x


----------



## xLisax

Thank you so much pink mum, Im gutted its gone, that took me ages :( But we'll get it all back hopefully! :D

x


----------



## pink mum

ill help u dun it.lets start it from now


----------



## pink mum

rachie rich 9
kitten_x 12
hailzlm 12


----------



## pink mum

lisa u start it from the front page n ill start it from the last,is it ok?


----------



## pink mum

ethans_mum 12 dec
leigh331 14 dec
mummyov2 10 dec


----------



## xLisax

Good thinking pink mum, I didnt even know where to start! :rofl: Im on and off for a mo putting my little man to bed, but Ill start now for 15 mins from the front!

You're a star, thank you hun :kiss:

x


----------



## xLisax

Right up to page 10, just putting Max to bed then Ill be back..what a pain!! :D

x

Rachie Rach-9th
Braven05-4th
kitten_x-12\13th
perfect21-7th
SweetJennie-11th
JJBaby1-14/15th
Kiki0522-9th
Elhaym-7th
gilmore85-12th
SilverWillow-7th-bfp
pixie p-9th
kelz86-14th
londonchi-11th-birthday
DaisyJump-24th
ncmommy-5th-af
sweetp-8th
BrandysBabies-9th
Lisa7-17th
pink mum-18th
ebony2010-7th
blueeyedgirl1-8th-bfp
rosie5637-18th
Sugarbump-9th
babyfeet-5th


----------



## Elhaym

Can you change mine to the 7th please hun? Thanks :) xx


----------



## pink mum

mrs crabsticke 13
jeffsar 31
rubyrainbows 7th
neffie 9
janeybaby18


----------



## pink mum

my comp sucks argggggggg


----------



## croydongirl

I would love to be added on here. I am due to test December 13th

Hoping hard x


----------



## pink mum

specialbun 11
denijames 29,kimberleywats 8,
blusatin 8
julz123 12th
stardust 14th moved from 3rd


----------



## xLisax

Thank you hun! :flow:

Elhaym, Il change you hun :)

Girls, also thought Id let you know, MiissDior got her :bfp: too, so thats our 8th bfp on day 5 of december :wohoo: 

Congratulations MiisDior :yipee:

xx


----------



## pink mum

angeldelight 13th
ruskiegirl 11th
w8ing4mrcl 11th
all of them r from 27 to 60


----------



## xLisax

Hehe, we've caught up now then!

charmedlassie-8th
v001989-4th
Dadge10-20th
jenbrem-8th
Stardust1-14th
specialbun-11th
05mommy07-7th
catwoman85-12th
LoPanda-6th
ffighterwife-16th
MissMummy2Be-11th
live_in_hope-7th
mothercabbage-11th
bbhopes-23rd
BluSatin-8th
braxmomma-25th
Matila10-24th
ttcmikeandme-12th
DeniJames-29th
janeybaby-18th
angelwings666-15th
pictureperfec-7th
FaithLoveHope-24th
maxina-6th
Mommy2be20-10th
angi120-17th
PR&TR13-10th
anabelle29-9th
Milwife79-12th
JJBaby1-22nd
debralouise-3rd
alitleangel-5th
angeldelight-13th
Ruskiegirl-11th-bfp?
w8ing4mrcl-11th
Julz123-12th
quail-25th
RubyRainbows-7th
neffie-9th
abs07-3rd-bfp

I'll make a start adding them all! :coffee:

Thank you pink mum :hugs: :hugs:

x


----------



## MiissDior

Heyaa Babe
was looking for my subscribed threads yesterday
&& could remeber name on this one... sorry...

But little update
I am PREGNANT :cloud9:
got my :bfp: 04.12.10 
shocked, scared and it hasnt sunk in
no symptoms whatso ever, not even sore boobiiess 
so am in dis-belief at the mo lol..
going to nurse in morning for hcg bloods .. 
:dust: 
to everyone and congrats to all the bfp girls
I really hope to see ALL of you in 1st tri soon
and hope your christmas wishes come true xxx
​


----------



## Blusatin

kimberleywats said:


> i jus think its men, and me being stressed wiv xmas n all- i dunno, jus feel like things get on top of me sumtimes, DONT WE ALL!! 6mnths ttc and 2day i jus broke down!! xmas jus round the corner, waitin 2 find out if i am preggo, feelin doubtful!, i kno i shud keep a PMA! but so hard! like i sed, 2day things jus seem magnified, and a lovely headache now too! (from cryin) lol,
> 
> i suppose we all hav those days....

I kind of feel the same way. Have been having dull AF type pains and today I was certain that I am not preggers. I am soooo dissapointed. Plus DH was in a terrible mood all day not helping me cope with everything. IT SUCKS!!:nope::growlmad:


----------



## xLisax

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Congratulations again hun! So pleased for you! Ive added your beautiful bfp to the front! 

See you in 1st Tri! :yipee:

x


----------



## Blusatin

kimberleywats said:


> debralouise said:
> 
> 
> Ah love, sending you big hugs coz it is a difficult time and think christmas makes everything more stressful!
> It's because you want something so bad and I really know how u feel but like u said PMA! We never knows whats round the corner and when ur BFP comes it'll be totally worth all the stress.
> Feel better soon.
> Massive :hugs: xx xx
> 
> thanx hun! ill b ok, i think i jus needed 2 get it all out my system! testin tues n hopin 4 that bfp!, but like i sed i dnt think i will get the big bfp 4 xmas :(
> ill b all bak 2 my positive self 2 moro, lolClick to expand...

I am due Tuesday but testing Wednesday. Good luck sweetie!:thumbup:


----------



## Blusatin

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT THEIR :bfp: !!!!!!

May you have happy and healthy :cloud9: months!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blusatin

Just wanted to update my Symptoms as I do everyday. 

BB's still tender, dry CM (first day it's been dry), dull AF type pains and feel like AF is about to show her ugly head. 

I am hoping she doesn't. I can't take another month of dissapointment.


----------



## gemandboys

congrats to all them who got bfp

could you put me down for 6th please, af was due today and i tested but line was so faint im not sure if it was even there lol. im gonn retest tomo x


----------



## Kiki0522

Blusatin said:


> Just wanted to update my Symptoms as I do everyday.
> 
> BB's still tender, dry CM (first day it's been dry), dull AF type pains and feel like AF is about to show her ugly head.
> 
> I am hoping she doesn't. I can't take another month of dissapointment.


I am right there with you Blusatin. My temp went down a little bit today and I have been having dull AF type pains as well. She's due either tomorrow or tuesday so keeping my Fx'd she gets lost! The only thing keeping me going is I hear so many women having AF type cramps before their positives. Fx'd for you!!

:dust:


----------



## Elhaym

gemandboys said:


> congrats to all them who got bfp
> 
> could you put me down for 6th please, af was due today and i tested but line was so faint im not sure if it was even there lol. im gonn retest tomo x

Good luck, I hope it's the start of your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

Right all up to date I think :yipee: :thumbup: Thank you again pink mum :hugs:

xx


----------



## pink mum

welcome lisa:)


----------



## Allie2009

I'm hoping to get my BFP on Dec 17th!!!!


----------



## alitleangel

Hi ladies I did my test this morning and got a BFN. I'm going to try the soy again but I dont get AF on my on any advice on what I need to take to bring it on so I can try the soy again?


----------



## perfect21

:witch: got me 2 days early :(


----------



## Glowstar

I think AF is going to get me too. Got some real AF pains this morning. Oh well not disappointed...cycle #1.....lot's more trying to be done :winkwink:


----------



## xLisax

Ahh sorry to hear of AFs and bfns ladies :( :hugs: Lots of PMA and dust for next cycle though :dust:

Good luck todays testers :happydance: I cant believe how many bfps we have :yipee:

I think in all of my list update last night lots off ppl may have missed our latest :bfp:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS MIISSDIOR :wohoo: :wohoo:

xx


----------



## xLisax

& alitleangel, Im not sure about anything that brings AF on..sorry sweet. :hugs: Hopefully another December tester girly can help you!

:hugs:
x


----------



## Blusatin

Kiki0522 said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update my Symptoms as I do everyday.
> 
> BB's still tender, dry CM (first day it's been dry), dull AF type pains and feel like AF is about to show her ugly head.
> 
> I am hoping she doesn't. I can't take another month of dissapointment.
> 
> 
> I am right there with you Blusatin. My temp went down a little bit today and I have been having dull AF type pains as well. She's due either tomorrow or tuesday so keeping my Fx'd she gets lost! The only thing keeping me going is I hear so many women having AF type cramps before their positives. Fx'd for you!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

As you said, only thing that keeps me slightly hopeful and positive is the fact that lots of women have had AF type cramps, but we've been trying so long it feels like an untouchable dream every cycle I get a BFN! 

P.S As I type these words, I have severe cramping on my lower abdomen I am worried :nope:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx

I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:

Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.

Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## angi120

congratualtions :)


----------



## pink mum

hi angie,where r u?where hv u bn,long time no see,i missed aimee so much,i love her pic
shez shoooo cute.i just want a baby like aimee,when i see her pic i just want to kiss her:x


----------



## Elhaym

Well, I'm now 3 days late, thought AF was coming last night and I was positive I'd wake up to her this morning but nothing. What is going on?! :wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Amazing, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## gilmore85

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

woohoo

Concratulations :dance:

happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Blusatin

Elhaym said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Amazing, congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kimberleywats

hi ladies, im out, af came this mornin, 3days early!! sooo peed off, was due wednesday, wierdly came a day early last month, but now 3 days??? i hav no clu what is up wiv me!! no im worried my cycles r messed up!! 

on 2 ttc in the new yr! 
</3 heartbroken again...


----------



## kimberleywats

well that is it!!! i am guna splash out on ovulation kits now, as my af has become irregular i cant c what else i can do, im goin 2 get busy when i get the smiley faces, but i am not guna hold out 2 much hope as i am startin 2 think ther is summit up wiv me!!!, me and OH hav decided, we r giving it til summer then we r both going 4 check-ups, my tubes and his sperm!! both healthy so i really cant c why this is not happenin! anyway, chin up- least i get 2 poas!! even if it is a ovulation stick! lol, i herd the clearblue smiley 1s r the best, and advice or suggestions greatly appreciated ladies! 
(had a sudden lil boost of positivity hit me now, if i can pinpoint my o' and BD round that time, no reason why it shudnt happn rite??) lol


----------



## kimberleywats

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

wow thats awesome! congrats hun! happy healthy 9mnths 4 u!! i wish my af wud stop n giv me a bfp too, but well don, how did ur af start? mine has started like a norm af? jus wonderin?? im clingin on 2 the edge of hope....ahahahha


----------



## maxina

The witch got me so back to square one!!!!!!! so bored!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

maxina said:


> The witch got me so back to square one!!!!!!! so bored!!!!!!!!

im bored too- tryin, failin, tryin, failin, TRYIN, FAILIN!!!!! its a nightmare rite?

im goin on the ovulation kits...lol- fancy joinin me?? 

i think cos my af has become irregular im gettin the wrong dates.....


----------



## babyfeet

AF got me too....so disappointed


----------



## Beth_welshy

kimberleywats said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats awesome! congrats hun! happy healthy 9mnths 4 u!! i wish my af wud stop n giv me a bfp too, but well don, how did ur af start? mine has started like a norm af? jus wonderin?? im clingin on 2 the edge of hope....ahahahhaClick to expand...


Thanx :)

It started after having a constipated BM (sorry tmi) in the evening. By morning it was brown spotting.
I had a bit more red today after another constipated BM but nothing since. I dont have any cramps. 

I wasnt expecting it at all. Was only getting faint lines on ASDA hardly there but the Digital was a complete surprise.

Good luck xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey beth - confused by your message to me and then your profile pic, so went to look at which thread you were on. WOW!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :hugs:

So happy for you, darling! FX that this one is a sticky one! XXX


----------



## kimberleywats

Beth_welshy said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats awesome! congrats hun! happy healthy 9mnths 4 u!! i wish my af wud stop n giv me a bfp too, but well don, how did ur af start? mine has started like a norm af? jus wonderin?? im clingin on 2 the edge of hope....ahahahhaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx :)
> 
> It started after having a constipated BM (sorry tmi) in the evening. By morning it was brown spotting.
> I had a bit more red today after another constipated BM but nothing since. I dont have any cramps.
> 
> I wasnt expecting it at all. Was only getting faint lines on ASDA hardly there but the Digital was a complete surprise.
> 
> Good luck xxxClick to expand...

pretty sure mine is jus a norm af then, killer headache and the usual cramps 2 go wiv it! on 2 nxt month, and i am guna do the ovulation kits now!!! congrats tho- musta been a lovely surprise 4 u!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

babyfeet said:


> AF got me too....so disappointed

sorry 2 hear that- suppose we cant ALL hav a bfp b4 xmas eh! on 2 the nxt month tho- fx'd for 2011 bfp!! 
are u usin ovulation kits?? jus wondering if u would like 2 join me,. i will b usuin them 4my nxt cycle
b nice 2 share smileys!


----------



## anjadoem

I posted before as got bfn last weds. But just got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

anjadoem said:


> I posted before as got bfn last weds. But just got my BFP!!!!!

OMG that is great news, congrats! :happydance:

Are you late for AF then? You have given me hope as I am 3 days late and BFN yesterday! xx


----------



## braxmomma

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Congratulations!! That is so awesome!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## braxmomma

anjadoem said:


> I posted before as got bfn last weds. But just got my BFP!!!!!

Thats great! Congatulations!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!! :D :D


----------



## Catwoman85

God I have not posted for a while. Been busy over the week end. 

So first of all I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS for all the BFP, you lucky girls!!!

And so sorry to hear about the witch getting some of you. I feel your pain!!! It is too early for me to test but even so I do not want to coz i am so afraid af that line not appearing!!!! :-(


----------



## angi120

pink mum said:


> hi angie,where r u?where hv u bn,long time no see,i missed aimee so much,i love her pic
> shez shoooo cute.i just want a baby like aimee,when i see her pic i just want to kiss her:x

Hey sorry have been out and about and trying to forget about the trying hoping i will fall if i try not to symptom spot but so hard, awww thankyou she is one on saturday!!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Catwoman85 said:


> God I have not posted for a while. Been busy over the week end.
> 
> So first of all I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS for all the BFP, you lucky girls!!!
> 
> And so sorry to hear about the witch getting some of you. I feel your pain!!! It is too early for me to test but even so I do not want to coz i am so afraid af that line not appearing!!!! :-(

I wish I had willpower not to test! ......I'm counting down the days wil friday :) I'll be 11dpo so hopefully will test friday!


----------



## ebony2010

kimberleywats said:
 

> i jus think its men, and me being stressed wiv xmas n all- i dunno, jus feel like things get on top of me sumtimes, DONT WE ALL!! 6mnths ttc and 2day i jus broke down!! xmas jus round the corner, waitin 2 find out if i am preggo, feelin doubtful!, i kno i shud keep a PMA! but so hard! like i sed, 2day things jus seem magnified, and a lovely headache now too! (from cryin) lol,
> 
> i suppose we all hav those days....

That was me yesterday too.... :hugs:


----------



## Kiin

I am new here and will be testing on the 17th. I'm not sure how i will make it that long....I'm already going crazy. lol


----------



## ebony2010

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Congratulations!!! 

If you don't mind me asking... what was the spotting like? It's just that I think I'm out because I have spotting. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

anjadoem said:


> I posted before as got bfn last weds. But just got my BFP!!!!!

Wow! Was it a shock then?

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## rensben

Hello there,

Please add me to the list! BFP today!! YEAH!


----------



## ebony2010

rensben said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Please add me to the list! BFP today!! YEAH!

Congratulations!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## annabelle29

kimberleywats said:


> i jus think its men, and me being stressed wiv xmas n all- i dunno, jus feel like things get on top of me sumtimes, DONT WE ALL!! 6mnths ttc and 2day i jus broke down!! xmas jus round the corner, waitin 2 find out if i am preggo, feelin doubtful!, i kno i shud keep a PMA! but so hard! like i sed, 2day things jus seem magnified, and a lovely headache now too! (from cryin) lol,
> 
> i suppose we all hav those days....


Sorry Kimberley! :cry: I know the feeling. I've been TTC for 6 months also and not feelin very positive about this month. Got a BFN this morning. I know it's too early to tell yet, but still frustrating. Christmas BFP would be great, but the stress of all this does get to you after awhile. Hope you're feeling better now n know you're not alone! :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

Blusatin said:


> Just wanted to update my Symptoms as I do everyday.
> 
> BB's still tender, dry CM (first day it's been dry), dull AF type pains and feel like AF is about to show her ugly head.
> 
> I am hoping she doesn't. I can't take another month of dissapointment.

I know the feeling. Sick disappointment every month is starting to take it's toll. It's nice to have the support of everyone on these threads though and know I'm not alone. DH is starting to get mad at me for all the testing; he thinks it's making me a bit crazy. :wacko: But I just can't help it; men don't understand what it's like. :nope:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Well done ladies on all the BFPs this morning!:happydance:

I'm so sorry for all those that are out this month:hugs: Praying for your BFPs for the new year:thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm out. AF got me last night :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Wonderful surprise!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## PR&TR13

Best of luck ladies!!!! Sending postive vibes. I know it's hard to keep postitive becasue for me this month I haven't had much symptoms other than 4-6dpo so am a little discouranged and have also cried about the thought of another BFN. It will be a full year of ttc and the thought is very hard but I believe that the Good Lord has a suprise for us and I'm trying to keep my head up. There is a purpose and I just ask for help accepting it.

Not due to test till Friday but think I might go ahead and do Wednesday. I'm wanting to test but so afraid of testing!!! I got HPT today at work (they are free) and not sure I'll be able to wait till Friday :) Praying for that BFP!!! Please!!!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:cry: along with a visit from the Doctor to say that I have flu and will be off work for 10-14 days...I had a visit from the :witch: talk about kick you when you're down!! :cry: xx


----------



## leigh331

I have a weird symptom today. My armpits are sore. So odd...any thoughts??


----------



## MilWife79

PR&TR13 said:


> Best of luck ladies!!!! Sending postive vibes. I know it's hard to keep postitive becasue for me this month I haven't had much symptoms other than 4-6dpo so am a little discouranged and have also cried about the thought of another BFN. It will be a full year of ttc and the thought is very hard but I believe that the Good Lord has a suprise for us and I'm trying to keep my head up. There is a purpose and I just ask for help accepting it.
> 
> Not due to test till Friday but think I might go ahead and do Wednesday. I'm wanting to test but so afraid of testing!!! I got HPT today at work (they are free) and not sure I'll be able to wait till Friday :) Praying for that BFP!!! Please!!!!!!

I know what you mean - I had symptoms around the same timeframe, from 4dpo to about 7 or 8. Now today, they're GONE. :wacko:


----------



## xLisax

Wow. I leave the forum for less than a day and come back to 3 :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congratulations ladies!!! :yipee:

And so sorry to all of the ladies who AF has visited :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## xLisax

Girls, take a look at the front! How good are we looking :thumbup:

Looks like the 2nd was our luckiest day so far, with 4/5 testers getting bfps! And we dont have an update from Wishing Star yet so may have a full house! 

:wohoo:

x


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats to the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Blusatin

xLisax said:


> Girls, take a look at the front! How good are we looking :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like the 2nd was our luckiest day so far, with 4/5 testers getting bfps! And we dont have an update from Wishing Star yet so may have a full house!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> x

Lisa I decided to test on the 9th rather than the 8th, although I have a feeling wicked AF might get before then. I have no symptoms whatsoever and I am extremely sad.


----------



## Blusatin

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE BFP's !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Equal

Can I join?? I'll be testing dec 18


----------



## flump1

Congrats to the bfps! dont think iam on the list yet is it ok if i join? i will be officially testing on 18th december


----------



## debralouise

Congrats to all the BFPs!! What a lucky thread!! So much baby dust about &#58151;

So here I am, 5 days late no AF and no signs other than itchy boobs! 
Going crazy!!!!! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

debralouise said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!! What a lucky thread!! So much baby dust about &#58151;
> 
> So here I am, 5 days late no AF and no signs other than itchy boobs!
> Going crazy!!!!! Xx

I'm 3 days now and no symptoms either! FX'd for us both! :D


----------



## wigglywoo

Can I join in please? I'm testing on 9th (day af is due) so long as the witch doesn't arrive!


----------



## kimberleywats

jus make sure i am down 4 nxt month!! according 2 my newly changed calendar, (even tho ill b using the opk's) my next supposed af is new yrs day!! holding out hope 4 a new yr baby! *congrats 2 all the bfp's!*!! 
im guna stop bein moody,cheer up get on wiv this months af and look 4ward 2 loads mor tryin!! <3


----------



## kimberleywats

and thanx girls, it is nice 2 kno im not alone, havin a thread 2 share my thought, giv and recieve support, and jus b wiv other women in the same situation...


----------



## Julz123

OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MilWife79

CONGRATS!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## croydongirl

So many congrats to the BFP ladies! So many hugs to those who are out this month! You will be doing some special dancing this Christmas!


----------



## annabelle29

Julz123 said:


> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yay!! Congrats! That's great news. :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Wow, this is one lucky thread to post on! Never seen so many BFPs coming so thick and fast.... I had to join you even though I'm not even in my 2WW yet: I was hoping you BFP girls would shake off some :dust: onto me. I've been waiting for my BFP for a year now and I'm on my second soya cycle. My little boy turned 2 last Sunday and it's high time he had a little sib to play with!!! 

Congratulations again, BFP girls! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

And for everyone still waiting, I'm with you and I understand. The disappointment starts to make you a bit crazy after a while...I know that from experience! I'm feeling good now and positive for the future, cos if we wait in line long enough, our turn will come... :winkwink:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

One more thing...

I will be a December tester: if I ovulate around the normal time, I'll be able to start testing round about Christmas Eve.

Please please please let me join you for that Christmas BFP... :haha:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Julz123 said:


> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Huge congrats Julz !! :happydance:
Now you and your sister will be due around the same time, correct?? I'm pretty sure I remember reading that before :flower:


----------



## leigh331

Julz123 said:


> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CONGRATS!!!! Did you do anything special?? Preseed??? :)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Congrats Julz!! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! (well 8 now!)


----------



## Equal

I hate this wait! I cant tell if the cramping is because im ovulating or cramping..I bought a no name ovulation test and its been telling my im ovulating for all 7 tests..stupid no name...AF is due Dec. 20, so does that mean I can test on Dec 15??


----------



## braxmomma

Julz123 said:


> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations!!! Very happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance:

All of these BFP's are amazing...my hopes are very high because of you all! :)

Im sorry for those who have got BFN's/AF. I understand you feel. :hugs:

No update for me as I am still patiently waiting to OV...have been :sex: everyday though!!!


----------



## leigh331

Weird question....how long are OPT supposed to be semi positive??? I got a full on positive last Tues and Weds, and have had a light second line everyday since. Is that normal??? 

I know, Im weird...I keep testing, I don't know why :)


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

CONGRATULATIONS on all the BFP'S! I feel like this is a lucky thread! To those of you who got BFN/AF your lucky time will also come soon, just hang in there!:hugs:

Leigh-yes it is normal for opk's to have a lighter second line, that just means negative..it's not positie until the test line is the same color or darker! SO if you already got yours stop taking them and don't waste your tests!!!:winkwink:


----------



## MilWife79

Equal said:


> I hate this wait! I cant tell if the cramping is because im ovulating or cramping..I bought a no name ovulation test and its been telling my im ovulating for all 7 tests..stupid no name...AF is due Dec. 20, so does that mean I can test on Dec 15??


Are both lines equally dark, or darker than the control line? Opk's always have two lines, but it's a positive when your test line is as dark or darker than the control line.


----------



## Equal

MilWife79 said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> I hate this wait! I cant tell if the cramping is because im ovulating or cramping..I bought a no name ovulation test and its been telling my im ovulating for all 7 tests..stupid no name...AF is due Dec. 20, so does that mean I can test on Dec 15??
> 
> 
> Are both lines equally dark, or darker than the control line? Opk's always have two lines, but it's a positive when your test line is as dark or darker than the control line.Click to expand...

It's been the same shade of dark line for a while..I think it's a just a bad kit. I'm pretty sure today was my ovulation day


----------



## MilWife79

Sounds like it is! I've always bought mine off of early-pregnancy-tests.com, and they work great!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!!!!!!! Merry Xmas!!! 

AF got me this morning. I am totally fine with it....27 days cycle, which is about right for me and at least I know now that my cycle is back to normal after implanon removed. Oh well, plenty of BD'ing over Xmas  will keep an eye on this thread and see all the BFN ladies back in the 2WW!!! xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

tomorrow morning will be 9dpo. Really want to wait until 11dpo because that's where I got my previous bfp's.These will be the LONGEST days yet!! 

Congrats to all you BFP's wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Nayla82

Congratulations to everyone that got there :bfp: :happydance:

Can you Please put me down i test on the 12th [-o&lt; hope and pray we all get our Christmas Gifts xx


----------



## xLisax

Morning :flow:

CONGRATULATIONS JULZ!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

12 BFPS by the 7th December!! Wow ladies, this is certainly lucky! :wohoo:

Good luck to todays testers! :dust: :dust:

& Welcome to the new ladies! Ill add you all to the front now! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Blusatin

Before I crawl back to bed to cry just wanted u to know that AF got me. I feel very dissapointed and depressed right now. It seems that I will never get pregnant.


----------



## gilmore85

Blusatin said:


> Before I crawl back to bed to cry just wanted u to know that AF got me. I feel very dissapointed and depressed right now. It seems that I will never get pregnant.

:hugs: so sorry :hugs:

the first day af arrives is always the hardest but dont give up!!


----------



## sequeena

Blusatin said:


> Before I crawl back to bed to cry just wanted u to know that AF got me. I feel very dissapointed and depressed right now. It seems that I will never get pregnant.

:hugs: You have a good cry hun, the first day of AF is always the worse x


----------



## Blusatin

Thank you both for your soothing words, nonetheless I can't help feel depressed and stressed at the same time. We've been TTC 2 years on and off and it's been such a bumpy and emotional ride. The fact that all of my friends are either pregnant or have had babies doesn't help. I hate to be a sour pussbut, apart from crying on the phone to DH, I have no one else to share how I am feeling right now,,,:cry::nope:


----------



## sequeena

Blusatin said:


> Thank you both for your soothing words, nonetheless I can't help feel depressed and stressed at the same time. We've been TTC 2 years on and off and it's been such a bumpy and emotional ride. The fact that all of my friends are either pregnant or have had babies doesn't help. I hate to be a sour pussbut, apart from crying on the phone to DH, I have no one else to share how I am feeling right now,,,:cry::nope:

Oh I felt exactly the same :( This baby was conceived on our 2 year ttc mark. I look back at all the times I have cried and been angry for not conceiving and it is so worth going through it to have what I have now. You'll get your beautiful :bfp: soon I'm sure xxx


----------



## Blusatin

sequeena said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your soothing words, nonetheless I can't help feel depressed and stressed at the same time. We've been TTC 2 years on and off and it's been such a bumpy and emotional ride. The fact that all of my friends are either pregnant or have had babies doesn't help. I hate to be a sour pussbut, apart from crying on the phone to DH, I have no one else to share how I am feeling right now,,,:cry::nope:
> 
> Oh I felt exactly the same :( This baby was conceived on our 2 year ttc mark. I look back at all the times I have cried and been angry for not conceiving and it is so worth going through it to have what I have now. You'll get your beautiful :bfp: soon I'm sure xxxClick to expand...

Really?? Is there something you did differently this cycle? Do u know why it took 2 yrs to get a BFP? Soo sorry for asking you these questions I don't mean to pry.


----------



## sequeena

Blusatin said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your soothing words, nonetheless I can't help feel depressed and stressed at the same time. We've been TTC 2 years on and off and it's been such a bumpy and emotional ride. The fact that all of my friends are either pregnant or have had babies doesn't help. I hate to be a sour pussbut, apart from crying on the phone to DH, I have no one else to share how I am feeling right now,,,:cry::nope:
> 
> Oh I felt exactly the same :( This baby was conceived on our 2 year ttc mark. I look back at all the times I have cried and been angry for not conceiving and it is so worth going through it to have what I have now. You'll get your beautiful :bfp: soon I'm sure xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Really?? Is there something you did differently this cycle? Do u know why it took 2 yrs to get a BFP? Soo sorry for asking you these questions I don't mean to pry.Click to expand...

It's ok xxx I don't know why it took so long for us to conceive (even though we've had losses)... my lmp was october 26th and November was a stressful month for me. I think my period was due November 27th and I had giving up ttc by this point. Kept feeling flu like and having pains but no period. Finally did a test on Friday to shut OH up as he was so sure I was pregnant and the bugger was right! :haha:


----------



## Blusatin

I guess it's true in some respect when they say that if you get it out of your head and relax then chances are you'll get pregnant! In my case, easier said than done :wacko:. I feel better having talked to youi feel hopeful again. Thank u:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## kimberleywats

Blusatin said:


> Before I crawl back to bed to cry just wanted u to know that AF got me. I feel very dissapointed and depressed right now. It seems that I will never get pregnant.

AF GOT ME YSTDY, I WENT 2 BED FEELIN DOWN IN THE DUMPS, DEPRESSED, HEADACHE N CRAMPS DINT HELP- but woke up 2day feelin positive and lookin 4ward 2 this month!! will b usin opk's and takin folic acid supllements, and plenty of BD'ing, 

every time ur effort fails, jus start over, c it as a new month, a new go at it- it will happn, but the stress isnt helpin!! i felt so crummy! but rest assured, u will feel better when u wake 2moz!! x


----------



## xLisax

Oh BS I'm sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink mum

hey h r u all,m in strange situation help me out, the smiley face is still dere n its been 42hrs since i got the first smiley,when will i ovulate,wats going on,totally confused,have bachache n slightly nauseous


----------



## xLisax

Hmm, Im not sure about OPKs as I used persona..but I know that when I got my 'O' symbol it was there for two days, that would tell me Id ovulate between 24-48 hours after my first symbol...so basically we just BD'd from my first eggy symbol every day for 4 solid days!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## pink mum

hmm i hope to ovulate soon,v dtd day b4 yesterday n today in da morning n i used preseed today,but now my husband is so bzy wid his studies so wont b able tobd again,


----------



## xLisax

Dont worry about missing one day, I wouldnt..you sound well covered as spermies can live for a few days!! I hope you've caught that eggy!!! :yipee: :yipee:

x


----------



## Blusatin

I just ordered Preseed and OPK from amazon. This cycle will be the first with Preseed and the CB OPK. Aparently it has helped many women conceive after only one or 2 months trying. Any advice or thoughts? Never used OPK before so should I be testing around the days I think I am ovulating??


----------



## pink mum

this time i also took soya.may b lh long surge is bcoz of that.i hope to catch it.


----------



## AmorT

Can I please be added to the 12th


----------



## Elhaym

AF finally got me 4 days late. Looks like I ov'd late as I suspected. :wacko:

Good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

sorry to those who got hit by AF, congrats to those BFPs...4 more days til testing for me, if I can hold out :(


----------



## xLisax

Sorry about AF Elhaym :( :hugs:

BS- This was my first cycle using preseed so I highly recommend it :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Julz123

Mommy2be20 said:


> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Huge congrats Julz !! :happydance:
> Now you and your sister will be due around the same time, correct?? I'm pretty sure I remember reading that before :flower:Click to expand...



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! Yes its madness me and my Siter will be due at the exact same time pretty much!!!!!!!!! :) So Happy!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz123

leigh331 said:


> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! Did you do anything special?? Preseed??? :)Click to expand...


Thanks Leigh!

Nope i dont even know what proceed is!! lol

Just had an App on I Phone and made sure we:sex: every day i was fertile!! :)


xxx


----------



## annabelle29

gilmore85 said:


> Blusatin said:
> 
> 
> Before I crawl back to bed to cry just wanted u to know that AF got me. I feel very dissapointed and depressed right now. It seems that I will never get pregnant.
> 
> :hugs: so sorry :hugs:
> 
> the first day af arrives is always the hardest but dont give up!!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry blu! It's true, the first day is always the hardest for me too since there's that little tiny shred of hope as long as AF stays away. You're not alone in this battle, though it does feel like it sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

Blusatin said:


> Thank you both for your soothing words, nonetheless I can't help feel depressed and stressed at the same time. We've been TTC 2 years on and off and it's been such a bumpy and emotional ride. The fact that all of my friends are either pregnant or have had babies doesn't help. I hate to be a sour pussbut, apart from crying on the phone to DH, I have no one else to share how I am feeling right now,,,:cry::nope:

My best friend has been ttc #1 after mc for 2 years now also. She went through clomid several times and come to find out her tubes were clogged with scar tissue from the mc and a cyst. Had surgery to clear those out, dr has high hopes that was the problem all along, so they're much more positive now. Have you talked to a dr at all to make sure you're both okay? You just never know what's happening in the body.


----------



## Blusatin

Oh Anabelle you made me a bit tearyI feel so lucky to have such wonderful TTC buddiesthank you:hugs: you all give me such hope! I think I should start a new thread entitled "December BFN's off to another cycle of hope". So, all of us who got caught by the wicked witch can continue our next cycle with support from one another.:flower::hugs::kiss:

P.S. Actually I am about to start this new thread and I will post a link here, in a few moments


----------



## annabelle29

Blusatin said:


> I just ordered Preseed and OPK from amazon. This cycle will be the first with Preseed and the CB OPK. Aparently it has helped many women conceive after only one or 2 months trying. Any advice or thoughts? Never used OPK before so should I be testing around the days I think I am ovulating??

I've been using CB OPK for several months now and I like them, so much easier to read with the smiley face. Used preseed last month, but only once this month since I seemed to have enough cm this time. For the opk, the instructions tell you when to start testing based on cycle length. I start on day 10 or 11 and do one a day until I see the smiley face.


----------



## Equal

This year will be my frost Xmas without my sister :( she passed away suddenly 8 months ago...I really want a bfp for Xmas for my family as well as me...I just wish I knew now..I'll be testing dec 18 but I think I'll cave before then..my emotions are all over the place..


----------



## Blusatin

So here is the new thread for those of continuing on another cycle of TTC

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/480886-december-bfns-off-another-cycle-hope.html


----------



## Wantingno3

can you put me down for the 20th please? although i'll prob test early lol


----------



## pink mum

Julz123 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julz123 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i caved in and tested early and got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In complete shock- feel like im just going to wake up in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wierdest feeling ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Huge congrats Julz !! :happydance:
> Now you and your sister will be due around the same time, correct?? I'm pretty sure I remember reading that before :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! Yes its madness me and my Siter will be due at the exact same time pretty much!!!!!!!!! :) So Happy!!! xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

conngratulations:happydance: v r following ur footsteps,vll b there soon:winkwink:


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Hello all, well af is due on Sunday but I caved and tested today and got a bfn :( could it be just too early?!? Although my boobs are still really sore not really normal for them to last more than a day :/ it's kind of our last hope as I Start uni in sept so last chance really before then :( damn thing! Here's to hoping!! Xx


----------



## Greta.Fi

I am due to test on 9th. Only 2 days to go still not feeling anything special... don't think it is going to happen this month.


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations to the BFPs!! Whoop!
I'm so sorry to all ladies who got their AFs really thinking of you all and hoping for some good BFP news next month!

Getting really fed up now! Still no AF and 6 days late now! No preg signs and each day is getting me more frustrated coz I can't move onto next months cycle! Grrrrrr xx


----------



## Julz123

why arent you testing Debra???

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: congrats to the :bfp: ladies:yipee::wohoo::happydance:
:hugs::kiss: to all the af ladies :hugs::kiss::friends:
i have a few symptoms but similar to af so IDK, still testing 11th/saturday! FX...:hug:n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

:hugs: to the ladies who've been cursed by the :witch:
Woke up in the middle of the night to being all sweaty (yuck), I'm in Canada, so it's cold and snowy, my window was already open. Took it as a good sign, til the af type cramps started a half hour ago... grrr !! Hoping to test on the 10th still if she hasn't shown by then
:dust:


----------



## debralouise

Julz123 said:


> why arent you testing Debra???
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I have tested 4 times so far!! All BFN! Last test was sat and still no lovely lines to look at! 
I know it sounds daft but I don't think I could cope with another BFN so thought waiting a bit longer is better for my sanity.
When I found out I was pg with grace, I was about 10 days late and got a really clear BFP so the plan is to wait until the weekend then I can snuggle up on the sofa, moan at DH and not have to deal with work!! xx

Ps don't know why I pressed thanks to ur question, tried to quote it! Silly phone!! Xx


----------



## Julz123

Oh right well a big good luck!!!

Im sure you are then if AF has not appeard! :)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## debralouise

Julz123 said:


> Oh right well a big good luck!!!
> 
> Im sure you are then if AF has not appeard! :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I know it sounds wimpy but I think it's a bit of ignorance is bliss coz I still ha e hope!! Pleeeeeeease dont visit AF!! 

I'll update u and massice congrats love! I'm really pleased for you, now share ur baby luck!! Lol :kiss:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

hey, can I join? I'll be testing christmas eve.

Congrats to all who have had their BFP this month and hugs to those who AF got xx


----------



## kimberleywats

Blusatin said:


> I just ordered Preseed and OPK from amazon. This cycle will be the first with Preseed and the CB OPK. Aparently it has helped many women conceive after only one or 2 months trying. Any advice or thoughts? Never used OPK before so should I be testing around the days I think I am ovulating??

im going 2 b doing the same this month too!!! preeseed and clearblue smiley o'kits, 9they seemed the simplest 2 read...fingers crossed it only takes us 1 or 2 mnths too then!


----------



## Glowstar

Blusatin said:


> I guess it's true in some respect when they say that if you get it out of your head and relax then chances are you'll get pregnant! In my case, easier said than done :wacko:. I feel better having talked to youi feel hopeful again. Thank u:hugs::hugs::flower:

When I had my first I shared a room with 2 girls who both had appt's to see fertility specialists and both fell pregnant before the actual appt took place. Both had been TTC for at least 12 months + prior. Also a girl at work used one of the saliva based ovulation tests, fell pregnant after 2 months. That was actually on my advice as I used it on my dog!!!! ( used to breed) PS...that worked as I studied the ferning pattern and did a day trip of 500 mile round trip journey based on the results = 8 puppies!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## s_johnson

Can you please add me to the list :) I will be testing on the 23 if I can control myself


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well girls i tested early just couldnt hold out till the 11th and in the last 3 days i have got 3 :bfp: only faint ones so far but still :bfp: so happy hehe :happydance:


----------



## leigh331

MissMummy2Be said:


> Well girls i tested early just couldnt hold out till the 11th and in the last 3 days i have got 3 :bfp: only faint ones so far but still :bfp: so happy hehe :happydance:

CONRATS!! Post a pic!!!


----------



## xLisax

Congrats MissMummy2Be!! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:

Good luck to todays testers! :dance:

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

MissMummy2Be said:


> Well girls i tested early just couldnt hold out till the 11th and in the last 3 days i have got 3 :bfp: only faint ones so far but still :bfp: so happy hehe :happydance:

woohoo :dance:

Congratulations!!!

still 4 days before i test, its going soo slow!


----------



## quail

congrats to all the new bfps.xxxx


----------



## neffie

Hi Lisa,

Can you please change my testing date from the 9th to the 10th? I'm going to hold off another day before testing. :)

Thanks.


----------



## gilmore85

just started to get really bad cramps af due on sunday :cry:


----------



## braxmomma

MissMummy2Be said:


> Well girls i tested early just couldnt hold out till the 11th and in the last 3 days i have got 3 :bfp: only faint ones so far but still :bfp: so happy hehe :happydance:



Congratulations!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Equal

I'm 2 dpo and feel nothing :( is that normal?


----------



## Rachie Rach

No af yet and got a :bfn: at 12dpo...but having some bizarre goings on...so heres hoping...


----------



## 05mummy07

Not testing dec 7th anymore, testing on the 22nd dec due to late ovulation :) x


----------



## Ilovehim89

dec 10th (12Dpo)


----------



## neffie

Equal said:


> I'm 2 dpo and feel nothing :( is that normal?

Yes. 2 dpo is still very early. And even if it's later, everyone is different, so you may or may not experience any symptoms.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## pink mum

good evening ldies,is it norml not to feel ovulation pain?


----------



## pink mum

my lh surge was positive for 3 dys n today its neg like no smiley phse.i didnt feel ny pain,does that mean i ovulated yesterdy or ovulation has not occured,?can u please tell me


----------



## neffie

pink mum said:


> good evening ldies,is it norml not to feel ovulation pain?

Yes. Not everyone experiences it.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## pink mum

thanx neffie,i just hav lowerbachace n heart burn for the last 3 days,so i hope i have ovulated


----------



## pink mum

one thing more tht i experience a sharpe twing just like ovultion pain few hours before my positive opk


----------



## annabelle29

MissMummy2Be said:


> Well girls i tested early just couldnt hold out till the 11th and in the last 3 days i have got 3 :bfp: only faint ones so far but still :bfp: so happy hehe :happydance:

YAY!! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Equal

Ok so I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but I've been tracking my temps and right now i'm either two or three dpo and my temp has risen, what does that mean and why do ppl check their temps??? I just did it cause I read that others were..I know..pretty dumb


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill be testing 25th :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

I was due to test the 10th... the :witch: just got me a little early, full force :cry: on to next month for me ..
Good luck to those still to test :dust:


----------



## Amb434

Hello Ladies! :flower: Hope it's okay if I join in, this seems to be a very lucky thread!

I just had my first IUI today, so I should be testing around Dec 21st. What an awesome Christmas present that would be! Good luck girls. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Put me down for a BFN. AF came right on time today. Stupid witch is never late!! So much for a Christmas/Birthday BFP.. :( 

Good Luck to everyone who has yet to test!! :dust:


----------



## xLisax

Sorry to hear of bfn/af ladies :hugs: :hugs: Moving on with PMA for a New Years baba :yipee:

Good Luck to todays testers! :wohoo:

& Welcome newbies! :wave:

xx


----------



## Nayla82

Wow Christmas has come early for a few women this week!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS :hugs:

Mommy2b20- Lots of love and hugs, New Year Gift it will be, We will all start 2011 with a bang xx :hugs:

kiki0522- Sorry also :witch: got you, lets hope she flys off very soon and Im sure a New Year Gift will be on the cards! :hugs: 

All the other women in the 2WW Good luck and Xmas is only a breath away :happydance: Something to look forward for.

AFM- My 2ww is almost coming to an end, I test on Sunday 12th but I know for a FACT that im already out :cry:, Im sure :witch: will get me before! 

My cramps feel like a volcanic eruption is taking place (normal) my Boobs are so sore and the tenderness is easing (normal) very emotional, My cat looked sad today and I started to cry for her :wacko: I know :blush: im a hungry Monster, I have crazy night sweats in the middle of the night (100% Normal the few days before my period) NOTHING at all out of the norm and im not going to start to imagine symptoms, or even try kidding myself :haha:

This morning I had to drag myself out of bed so so tired/ depressed with it all.

Cant believe I will be entering the 16th Cycle :dohh: Does anyone know of any1 that have been trying for a while and got pregnant naturally? My husband said it will still happen with IUI or any help? :cry:

My fear its to be here next year typing the same things, I just want to move to the next chapter and be a Mom, Its just getting tedious and im scared Im just not destined to be a mom , and i need to learn and get used to that fact :nope:

Sorry for lacking in PMA, Just getting seriously down about this, When im blessed with my :bfp: i think i will be doing cart wheels to the end of the world and back!! it will really make me the HAPPIEST WOMEN ON THE PLANET :happydance:

Rant over. All the best to us all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LX4Life20

xLisax said:


> :haha: Yeah, I didnt think it was a symptom but obviously is!! And whenever I rolled over in bed it felt like I sort of pulled a muscle each time! :flower:
> 
> xx

OMG that's how my stomach is right now!


----------



## NDH

Hi I'd like to be added as a December 17th tester please. 
This looks like a really lucky thread that I'd love to be a part of for the rest of December.
Congrats to all who have had their :bfp: this month already, and good luck to all still waiting to test.


----------



## mothercabbage

still stalking........:happydance: congrats to the :bfp: and :hugs: to the af ladies! 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EstelSeren

:witch: got me today! :cry: So onto the next cycle! Hopefully I'll get a belated Christmas present though- I should ovulate around/ on Christmas Day!:thumbup:

Congrats to all the :bfp:!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Kirsti

Can you add me? i test on 25 th! :D xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Im 14 DPO just tested and it was a :nope: if I was pregnant would it have shown up by now?? I just caved in and thought let me see

Wish I didnt now :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

implantation can happen upto 12dpo...so give it a few days to release some hcg...keep testing hunni your not out yet!!!.xx


----------



## MilWife79

Has anyone gotten an evap like on a FRER? I haven't yet and I've taken several, but looks like I got one this morning.


----------



## gilmore85

Nayla82 said:


> Im 14 DPO just tested and it was a :nope: if I was pregnant would it have shown up by now?? I just caved in and thought let me see
> 
> Wish I didnt now :cry:

oh no nayla dont give up!! not over until the :witch: arrives theres still a chance!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i caved and tested early......see pic below...still not sure....so will go with a more sensitive test tomorrow with fmu..(this test is a 25miu)12dpo
 



Attached Files:







P091210_12.130001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Which tests are more sensitive can I ask? Due to test Sunday but might test sat due to party and drnking at least I'll know whether to drink or not xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

She got me bang on time!!!! the horrid :witch: xxx
:hug: and much love to you all still in the running xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: rachie, 
@ethansmum...the most sensitive shop bought tests in uk are superdrug own brand at 10mui, then a FRER at 12.5mui...predictors are also 12.5 mui....


----------



## annabelle29

Well, :witch: got me today, so I'm out this month. I'm okay with it though since I could feel it coming. At least the pms is gone, so I'm feeling more positive about next month. 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Ethans_Mum

Superdrug? Well I shall be shopping there tommorow! What's a frere can I ask?? Lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

its a First response fast result...you can get them in boots 2 pack for £10 but its but one get 1 free at mo...so its 4 for £10...good luck xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you Mother Cabbage thats very reassuring to know implantation can be as late as 12DPO, I hope and pray that I can be a success story [-o&lt; Also Hun I can see that you will be testing soon, hope you get the :BFP: In the next few days :wohoo:

Glimore85- Thank you Hun, just feels like :witch: is just brewing inside, ALL the symptoms are there, I just thought 'Mayb I would shock myself if I tested and get my :bfp: as theres so many women testing in here early and getting it :thumbup: so why not give it go' :blush: was a huge blow when it was a No and made it even more real that shes coming :gun:

Theres a handful testing in the next few days, I hope and pray a couple of us get the best Christmas Gift ever :happydance:

Good Luck all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies how re u all today


----------



## debralouise

Ready for the weekend love!!

8 days late and testing sat! Irritated is not the word now! If I can get onto my next cycle soon I'm not even gonna make a jan BFP at this rate!!:((


----------



## July28th

Hi everyone,

I'm not charting or anything, but I think I am possibly 1dpo today, so I'm in the 2WW. I will hopefully be testing on the 22nd of December.

:flower: All the best to the ladies who are testing in the meantime!


----------



## leigh331

Anyone having any promising symptoms??


----------



## Lisa7

Congratulations to all the BFPs! Good luck in the next cycle to those whom AF has gotten.

The 2ww is so long!!!!!!! I have no symptoms yet. I thinks it's too soon. I really hope to get some positive symptoms in the coming week.


----------



## Equal

mothercabbage said:


> well i caved and tested early......see pic below...still not sure....so will go with a more sensitive test tomorrow with fmu..(this test is a 25miu)12dpo

It looks promising!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## leigh331

Does anyone else have weird pinching/dull pin point pains near their ovary areas?? ?Its so hard to describe.... just every once in a while, I have a weird shooting sensation in my lower right quadrant. 

Oh, and today my cervix is as high as its ever been!! I can only touch it with the tip of my finger barely.

Anyone else??


----------



## Equal

I too am having these werid cramps on the right side..strange im only 3 or 4 DPO but i have some lower back pain, cramping , burpy :wacko: and a little faint/dizzy..dont know if its in my head though..anyone else 3 DPO and having symptoms?? Wishing you all luck!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

leigh331 said:


> Does anyone else have weird pinching/dull pin point pains near their ovary areas?? ?Its so hard to describe.... just every once in a while, I have a weird shooting sensation in my lower right quadrant.
> 
> Oh, and today my cervix is as high as its ever been!! I can only touch it with the tip of my finger barely.
> 
> Anyone else??

Sounds promising, when are you going to test? I had the same pains, but I'm only 10dpo today and had BFN x2 today, so am hoping not to test til Sunday if I can help it.!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Well i think i'm out had a little spotting this arvo so onto next month for me.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## angi120

Nayla82 said:


> Im 14 DPO just tested and it was a :nope: if I was pregnant would it have shown up by now?? I just caved in and thought let me see
> 
> Wish I didnt now :cry:

Hey, i dont want to get your hopes up but just thought i would say that i got the faintest of positives when i was 17dpo and finally got an ok line at 18dpo i would try a digi if i was you they seem to pick a lot more up for me, good luck :)


----------



## xLisax

Morning Ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear about the wicked :witch: for some of you :( :hugs: :hugs:

Good Luck to todays testers! :dust:

Oh and Braven05 got her :bfp: So hugeeeeeeeeeeee CONGRATULATIONS!!! to her! :happydance: :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## debralouise

Morning ladies im finally testing tomorrow for the last time then totally giving up! Currently 9 days late, BFN last week and no AF!
Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

XlisaX please put me down as :bfp:....:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







P101210_08.520001.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pixie p

Congratulations to all those who have got their BFP so far, What an amazing xmas present! Wishing you all a h&h 9mths :happydance:

I was due to test on the 9th and thought id best pop in and update. I unfortunately didn't test as i had a messed up cycle with 4 day mid cycle bleed, no +opk and a trip to the docs so now taking a break untill cycle gets back on track as i don't know where im at at the moment! :shrug: So frustrating! Hopefully by the new year i can jump back on the ttc wagon! 

New year new start for me...... and fingers crossed, new baby!!! :baby:

Merry Christmas all xxx


----------



## xLisax

:wohoo: Congratulations mothercabbage! :wohoo: 

15 bfps!! Woop! Loving this ladies! :dance:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx lisa!!!!! great thread!!!!!!!! :wohoo: i did test a day early but who cares!!!! :bfp: xxx


----------



## debralouise

mothercabbage said:


> thanx lisa!!!!! great thread!!!!!!!! :wohoo: i did test a day early but who cares!!!! :bfp: xxx

Congratulations!!!!!!

xx xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thank you!!!! xxx :hugs: n :dust: to all this thread......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilmore85

mothercabbage said:


> XlisaX please put me down as :bfp:....:wohoo:

woohoo :dance:

Congratulations!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx gilmore..:dust: for your testing!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## pink mum

congratulations mother cabbage


----------



## Lanyloo

Hi all, congratulations to those with BFP's and good luck to those still waiting. I'm due AF tomorrow or Sun, only 10 dpo today. Not sure when to test as its only my 2nd cycle since having my 1st.


----------



## AmorT

Congrats. *mothercabbage*


----------



## gilmore85

started spotting so should be full flow by the end of the day
the :witch: got me 2 days early!!


----------



## Ethans_Mum

I'm due Sunday just took a test and bfn!! Stomachs starting to cramp a lil so think I'm out the game if I was pg it would show by now wouldn't it?!? So hard waiting!
Congrats to all the bfp's!!!

Xx


----------



## neffie

Ladies, I think I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: ...the line is pretty faint, but there. I was going to test yesterday at 13 dpo, but decided to wait an extra day. I'm so glad I did, because I would have definitely gotten a BFN yesterday. I'll test again tomorrow to make sure I get a darker line!! 

I'm so excited, yet stunned (it still hasn't sunk in!!) I'm tearing up just typing this message.

Lisa, don't put me down for a BFP just yet....I'm going to wait until I get a darker line just to be sure! :)

Here's hoping you ladies get your BFPs soon!! :dust:


----------



## AmorT

Congrats, Neffie. 
Hope your line get darker, and its your :bfp:


----------



## neffie

Thanks AmorT! :)... i've posted a picture in the pregnancy test gallery. Check it out and let me know if you guys see a line. ;)


----------



## Nayla82

CONGRATULATIONS MOTHER CABBAGE!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glimore85- Huge hugs :hugs: Hope she just buggers off and leave us all alone. hope next few days zoom past for you x

GOOD LUCK TO ALL LADIES TESTING SOON :hug:

AFM- I sneezed today and thought :witch: would just come, any day now :cry: and my cramps are so bad, and i just want to cry and be alone, the quicker she comes the quicker i can start on the next cycle :shrug:


----------



## PR&TR13

OMG OMG!!!! This is all the Lords doing!!!!! I had so many prayers going for us and I can't believe it!!!!!!

I had to get blood work done today either way and still no AF so while they were doing blood work (which I won't get back till Monday) I asked our nurse if I could take one and it came out:bfp: I'm in shock!!!! 

This is truely a blessing and I completly believe that GOD made this happen. DH has low sperm count (only 10% good; not even excellent, he 0% excellent) my tubes were blocked and they just opened. I had IUI which people say isn't very sucessful. 

Thank you Jesus!!!! God is good all the time; all the time God is good!!!!!!! I'm still in shock!!!!!!


----------



## neffie

:happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

PR&TR13 said:


> OMG OMG!!!! This is all the Lords doing!!!!! I had so many prayers going for us and I can't believe it!!!!!!
> 
> I had to get blood work done today either way and still no AF so while they were doing blood work (which I won't get back till Monday) I asked our nurse if I could take one and it came out:bfp: I'm in shock!!!!
> 
> This is truely a blessing and I completly believe that GOD made this happen. DH has low sperm count (only 10% good; not even excellent, he 0% excellent) my tubes were blocked and they just opened. I had IUI which people say isn't very sucessful.
> 
> Thank you Jesus!!!! God is good all the time; all the time God is good!!!!!!! I'm still in shock!!!!!!

Amen!:yipee:

Sooooo happy for you! :happydance:

God bless!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MotherCabbage & Neffie...YEA!:happydance:

Congratulations! I pray that you both have healthy babies!:yipee:


----------



## Catwoman85

I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Phone 066.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## babyhopes2010

:happydance::happydance::winkwink::winkwink::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee: :bfp: congrats hun xxxx


Catwoman85 said:


> I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:


----------



## Catwoman85

babyhopes2010 said:


> :happydance::happydance::winkwink::winkwink::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee: :bfp: congrats hun xxxx
> 
> 
> Catwoman85 said:
> 
> 
> I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!! :haha:

My DH and I thought it was but I am so nervous!!! So excited!!!


----------



## neffie

Catwoman85 said:


> I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:

CONGRATS!!! The line is clearly visible!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

Congratulations neffie and prtr


----------



## AmorT

Catwoman85 said:


> I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:

Congrats.  H&H 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## PR&TR13

This truely is a lucky thread!!!!!! 

Congrats ladies!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Catwoman85 said:


> I am still unsure wheter I should be believe my eyes so can someone please help me!!! :blush:

Yea! Congrats! What an awsome day for BFPs:wohoo:

so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Wow, look at all the new BFP's! I'm so happy for you ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

PR, neffie, mother cabbage and all the other :bfp::bfp:, a great big congrats! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Wishing you a H&H 9 months and a beautiful clutch of bouncing babies! Let's hope that you have plenty of bump buddies by the end of the month (including me!!!)

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Sorry, I forgot Catwoman. Yeah girl! A definite line for you and your DH. Congrats on your:bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to all the new :bfp: H&H 9 months Girls hehe


----------



## braxmomma

Hello ladies!! I hope everyone is doing good! A HUGE CONGRATS to everyone who has got their Christmas BFP!! That is so wonderful!! Good luck to all of those who are testing soon! And sorry to those who have got bfn's or who's af has shown. :hugs:
I am on CD13 and should be ovulating within the next couple days, I havent used OPK's this month because I thought I was pretty familiar with my cycles but I guess not so much...every month after OV I get sore bbs and that is usually how I really know that I OV'd. Well I already have sore bbs and like I said I am only on CD13 and this usually doesnt happen until at least CD14-16. They started getting a little sore yesterday only if I pressed on them, but today they are sore to the touch and they usually get pretty darn sore every month. I am just a little confused about it I guess..I didnt think I could OV this early. And of course now I am worried if DH and I DTD enough to catch the egg. Our goal was to BD everyday on fertile days and then 1 or 2 days after OV. But if I OV'd early then we might have missed an opportunity. We BD'd sat., sun., and tues. and my DH has been stresses and tired from work so we havent BD'd every single night like I had hoped anyway. So Im kind of stressing and obsessing over this. Any ideas or advice would be very appreciated from you girls!! Thanks for listening!

Another question I have, since I have sore bbs every month right after OV would they still be sore after OV even If the egg gets fertilized or do sore bbs occur after the egg has disintegrated and PMS symptoms start to form?! Im confused!


----------



## Equal

Wow 15% of women in this thread are pregnant!!


----------



## NDH

What a phenomenal percentage! 
And another amazing day for :bfp: tests! What was it - 4?
Congrats to all you deserving ladies!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

braxmomma said:


> Hello ladies!! I hope everyone is doing good! A HUGE CONGRATS to everyone who has got their Christmas BFP!! That is so wonderful!! Good luck to all of those who are testing soon! And sorry to those who have got bfn's or who's af has shown. :hugs:
> I am on CD13 and should be ovulating within the next couple days, I havent used OPK's this month because I thought I was pretty familiar with my cycles but I guess not so much...every month after OV I get sore bbs and that is usually how I really know that I OV'd. Well I already have sore bbs and like I said I am only on CD13 and this usually doesnt happen until at least CD14-16. They started getting a little sore yesterday only if I pressed on them, but today they are sore to the touch and they usually get pretty darn sore every month. I am just a little confused about it I guess..I didnt think I could OV this early. And of course now I am worried if DH and I DTD enough to catch the egg. Our goal was to BD everyday on fertile days and then 1 or 2 days after OV. But if I OV'd early then we might have missed an opportunity. We BD'd sat., sun., and tues. and my DH has been stresses and tired from work so we havent BD'd every single night like I had hoped anyway. So Im kind of stressing and obsessing over this. Any ideas or advice would be very appreciated from you girls!! Thanks for listening!
> 
> Another question I have, since I have sore bbs every month right after OV would they still be sore after OV even If the egg gets fertilized or do sore bbs occur after the egg has disintegrated and PMS symptoms start to form?! Im confused!

Brax: I wish I could offer you some advice, but I'm in the same boat as you!:shrug: This is my first month using OPKs...had very light pink lines on CD14-15 and then NOTHING since! So, either I didn't O or I o'd sooner than I thought:dohh:..like you, I'm wondering if dh and I BD enough to catch the egg earlier than expected :huh:..I guess we'll see:winkwink: 

BTW, I was so determined not to symptom spot, but how early do you suppose one might start having PG symptoms:blush:


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Hey Lisa can you please change my date to the 14th! I wont be testing tomorrow since I did not ovulate until cd18..tomorrow puts me 11dpo and today at 10dpo was a BFN :nope:..so if AF doesnt show then Ill test again on the 14th! Thanks a bunch! :thumbup:


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to the BFP's hoping for the rest of us. BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## Nayla82

:witch: Got me at 5am this Morning, Been up ever since :cry: I just cant seem to stop crying. 

DH walked into the lounge at 6am and promised me that he will get fully checked on Monday. After 15Months he's refused any tests or SA Analysis. Monday Morning he promised me to go in. His exact words " It kills me seeing you cry Month After Month, I will do anything to make you happy"

Im still shocked he's agreed to go in, As he does not believe in going in till after 18 Months of trying. I will just keep quiet in case he changes his mind, He was very very serious (hes always seen this as a taboo subject?)

Please ladies, Is it possible he can do his business on the day? as i dont want him to leave the clinic with the fear that he might not do his sample at home? I just want him to finish it on Monday and hand it in there and than, Need to see once and for all what his :spermy: are like?

Hope the weekend zooms past, Im so sad my period has arrived, but i feel that now my DH has agreed to unite as one, were heading in the right direction:thumbup: and the Doctor seeing my husband with me will know how serious i am, As so far its just me that goes in every 4Months, Sometimes I wonder does she even believe im married :blush: as HES NEVER BEEN ONCE.

I will update you what happens. Im now Moving on to my 16th Month or charting, pre-seeding, opk'ing, :sex: tell my thights hurt :blush: etc etc..

:dust: TO Every women on earth TTC :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

itll be 2yrs next month :(


----------



## Catwoman85

Nayla82 and Babyhopes2010 so sorry for both of you! Feel your pain!!!

Lots and lots of :dust: and GL


----------



## Catwoman85

xLisax can you please put me down for a :bfp:!!!! :happydance:

I retested his am with FMU
 



Attached Files:







11122010481.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations!!!!

I'm off out to stock up on tests xx


----------



## mothercabbage

CONGRATS CAT WOMAN :happydance::bfp::wohoo::yipee::thumbup::bfp:


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Ladies! 

Wow, another fab couple of days for :bfp: Congratulations Neffie, PR&TR13 and catwoman85!! :wohoo: (Neffie, let me know when you are ready to be added :thumbup:)

So sorry to the ladies who have had a visit from AF, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## pink mum

congratulations ctwomen


----------



## AmorT

Congratulations to all the women who got their :bfp:


----------



## neffie

xLisax said:


> :wave: Ladies!
> 
> Wow, another fab couple of days for :bfp: Congratulations Neffie, PR&TR13 and catwoman85!! :wohoo: (Neffie, let me know when you are ready to be added :thumbup:)
> 
> So sorry to the ladies who have had a visit from AF, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xx

I've posted a pic of the test I took this morning in the pregnancy gallery. I want to say it's my BFP, but want to be absolutely sure. :blush: I haven't yet taken an FRER....let me know what you guys think! Then I can decide whether I'm ready to update my :bfp: status. ;)

p.s. haven't broken the news to OH yet! :shrug:


----------



## PR&TR13

Wow!!!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!! Happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Congrats to all the BFPs, these past couple days have been pretty lucky for you!! I'm due to test tomorrow but pretty sure AF is on her way, had a little bit of blood when I checked my cervix today and it's low and soft. :( I"m still clinging to a very small amount of hope......


----------



## Lisa40

wow... look at all the BFPs & only a 1/3rd the way through the month.

I'll be testing about the 24th I think, although I'm a bit unsure when ov was.

:dust: to everyone 

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ttcmikeandme said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs, these past couple days have been pretty lucky for you!! I'm due to test tomorrow but pretty sure AF is on her way, had a little bit of blood when I checked my cervix today and it's low and soft. :( I"m still clinging to a very small amount of hope......

ur cervix doesnt move up until ur few weeks over due 4 af :)


----------



## debralouise

Finally took my test! 10 days late and BFN however, I took it apart to look more closely and could have sworn a saw a faint line!! Even DH thought so too! Won't show up on my phone pic but gonna try with first wee tomorrow massive fingers crossed please!!!! Xx


----------



## flump1

WOW!! 
look at all those pink lines! Soooooo happy for all you ladies that have got your bfps's! :happydance::happydance:

I must be patient i still have a week to go till testing date! hope some of all your babydust rubs off onto me too :winkwink:


----------



## lalacrl

I'm testing on Dec 19th. Baby dust to all!


----------



## wigglywoo

I got a BFN :( Though AF is still not here. Have had some weird brown spotting and a little red once but no period! I don't understand it! Ive always been regular as clockwork. Grrr!


----------



## lalacrl

I'm 6 dpo and feel nothing is that normal? :(


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations to all the BFP's.


----------



## PR&TR13

lalacrl said:


> I'm 6 dpo and feel nothing is that normal? :(


Don't worry I tell you that I've had symptoms in the past and got BfN then this motnh I had no symptoms and finally saw a BFP!!!!! Don't lose hope!!!!!


----------



## mummyApril

Af due 24th hoping this is it! feels like it! good luck everyone :)


----------



## braxmomma

FaithHopeLove said:


> braxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! I hope everyone is doing good! A HUGE CONGRATS to everyone who has got their Christmas BFP!! That is so wonderful!! Good luck to all of those who are testing soon! And sorry to those who have got bfn's or who's af has shown. :hugs:
> I am on CD13 and should be ovulating within the next couple days, I havent used OPK's this month because I thought I was pretty familiar with my cycles but I guess not so much...every month after OV I get sore bbs and that is usually how I really know that I OV'd. Well I already have sore bbs and like I said I am only on CD13 and this usually doesnt happen until at least CD14-16. They started getting a little sore yesterday only if I pressed on them, but today they are sore to the touch and they usually get pretty darn sore every month. I am just a little confused about it I guess..I didnt think I could OV this early. And of course now I am worried if DH and I DTD enough to catch the egg. Our goal was to BD everyday on fertile days and then 1 or 2 days after OV. But if I OV'd early then we might have missed an opportunity. We BD'd sat., sun., and tues. and my DH has been stresses and tired from work so we havent BD'd every single night like I had hoped anyway. So Im kind of stressing and obsessing over this. Any ideas or advice would be very appreciated from you girls!! Thanks for listening!
> 
> Another question I have, since I have sore bbs every month right after OV would they still be sore after OV even If the egg gets fertilized or do sore bbs occur after the egg has disintegrated and PMS symptoms start to form?! Im confused!
> 
> Brax: I wish I could offer you some advice, but I'm in the same boat as you!:shrug: This is my first month using OPKs...had very light pink lines on CD14-15 and then NOTHING since! So, either I didn't O or I o'd sooner than I thought:dohh:..like you, I'm wondering if dh and I BD enough to catch the egg earlier than expected :huh:..I guess we'll see:winkwink:
> 
> BTW, I was so determined not to symptom spot, but how early do you suppose one might start having PG symptoms:blush:Click to expand...

Isnt is just so frustrating!! I have used OKP's in the past but I have only got one definite positive. Im pretty sure I felt OV pains on wednesday but I just kind of ignored it because I thought it was too early. My DH and I BD'd tuesday and thursday so Im hoping that was enough. But Im thinking like you..we'll just have to see! Oh and I symptom spot like crazy!! I always have sore bbs after OV so thats why I already feeling like Im out this month. And usually around 5 or 6 dpo I feel af cramps up until af arrives...I can always tell that af is on her way so this month Im just hoping I dont have any symptoms. Have you been on twoweekwait.com? It lists messages that women with BFPs have wrote about symptoms during their 2ww..it has helped me out a lot! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## neffie

Lisa, you can go ahead and add me to the BFP club! :)

p.s. I'm looking for a bump buddy if anyone is interested. :)


----------



## xtamarax

I know I'm late to the party but I just found this awesome website!!! 

I'm already 12DPO today! Excited to test! After 15 months TTC I don't really get too disheartened by BFN but this month - something is different (which is probably why I found this site!) 

Waiting to test until at least 14DPO! Good luck ladies!


----------



## ChelleT

Hi can you add me to your list, hoping to test on the 17th if AF dosen't get me first, good luck everyone,


----------



## kit603

Hi, could you add me to the list aswell? :) I'm planning to test on the 25th if AF doesn't come any sooner. 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## xLisax

Morning! :flow:

All updated to here ladies! :wohoo:

Debralouise I so, so hope this is the start of your bfp!!! :yipee:

Good Luck to todays testers! Hope to see lots more pink lines! I cant believe we have 18 bfps already! :shock:

xxx


----------



## debralouise

Didn't sleep all night so excited bout my faint line but b4 I got chance to grab my test AF got me:( :( 11 days late!! So unfair had my hopes up massively!! My body is playing tricks on me. If AF had come I could have just got on with next month but every morning I've been another day late and more excited!
:cry::cry:


----------



## NDH

Aww Debra I am so sorry AF got you :(
that's not even fair that she was almost 2 weeks late!
Cycles ought to be always on time or else mean you're pregnant. If only.


----------



## debralouise

My thoughts exactly she's been teasing me for almost 2 weeks now and had my hopes up soooo much! 
I just need to focus on Xmas now and hope that by next Xmas we might have a new addition! 

Good luck to all u ladies still waiting xx xx


----------



## xLisax

Ahh hun, Im so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: My body did that one month, teased me by being late and then as soon as I was going to test, AF came :( Its so crappy and like you've both said, I wish all cycles were the same and if you were late, it def means you are pregnant. So we dont get this torture :( I really feel for you hun! :hugs:

But yeah, Xmas is nearly here, a new cycle and there WILL be a new addition for you by next Xmas :hugs:

x


----------



## ttcmikeandme

AF got me full force here as well this am....dissapointed of course but at least I know, and I'm ready for next cycle.


----------



## AmorT

Sorru to hear the :witch: got you ttcmikeandme, good luck and hope you get your bfp next cycle.


----------



## kimberleywats

wow ! this thread really is lucky!


----------



## kimberleywats

please lisa, send sum :dust: my way, lol :)


----------



## xLisax

Sorry to hear AF got you ttcmikeandme :hugs:

kimberleywats..this is just for you, 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

All that lovely sticky baby dust coming your way hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## kit603

Sorry to everyone who has had AF turn up, sending lots of baby dust your way for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Af came this morning


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Another day and some more girls have seen a life-changing line, while others just need a big hug, some wine and a big bar of choc. I'm dancing with you happy mums-to-be and giving virtual hugs/chocs/wine to the AF girls. In my time, I've been with the first set once, and with the second far too many times, so I can empathise with you all.

To the BFPs: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :dance::dance::dance::dance: 

To the BFNs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for next cycle. You will have your turn! 

Minky (just ovulated, I think - :winkwink: - FX for Chrimbo Eve) X


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Ruskiegirl

Praying and hoping that the relaxed approach will work wonders for you. XXX


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Well you can't count me out, AF just showed her nasty face!:cry:


----------



## londonchi

Hello

I got by :bfp: on my birthday on Saturday!

Jems:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NDH

Hooray what a fantastic birthday present!


----------



## Lisa40

w8ing4mrcl said:


> Well you can't count me out, AF just showed her nasty face!:cry:

Aww I'm sorry...

New year new :baby: I'm sure :thumbup:

xx


----------



## xLisax

Ahh sorry to hear about AF visiting RuskieGirl and w8ing4mrcle :hugs:

Huge congrats Londonchi! What a fab way to celebrate your birthday! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

The wicked :witch: arrived this morning! We're out! On to next cycle!

Good luck to those still in the 2WW!


----------



## xLisax

Sorry to hear that hun, lots of :dust: for your next cycle!! :hugs:

x


----------



## AmorT

I'm out this morning, she got me this morning, I wont be trying this month as this is my birthday month and I'm due to O on new years eve, best of luck to everyone see you in 2011.


----------



## pink mum

good afternoon ladies h r u all today.
congrts holly


----------



## braxmomma

Congrats to all the BFP's! :happydance: And hugs to everyone else who is still waiting :hugs:

I just wanted to update my 2ww symptoms a little. I OV'd a few days early this month so right now I am actually about 5dpo. I started having sore bbs right after OV which is normal for me. I had a really weird cramp feeling in what felt like my right ovary on saturday night...it was probably nothing but it was different. I started having a backache yesterday evening and it is continuing today. Usually I start to feel very mild af type cramps aound 5 or 6dpo and sometimes I get the "flow" feeling this early too....ugh so frustrating. So all in all I dont feel anything different than what I usually do really..Im just hoping I dont get af. Praying!


----------



## lalacrl

im 8dpo
I have large breasts so I can easily see my veins but this morning I noticed a few that had been there before but were much darker. I also have darker veins up over my chest and shoulders. I noticed this after getting out of the shower. I happened to look down at my arms and noticed that I can see tons of large blue veins ALL over the underside
and on my legs ..
do any of you think this could be a sign of pregnancy?
***baby dust to all of you and congratulations to all the BFP's***


----------



## lalacrl

ohh i also forgot to mention that this happen on 6dpo
and now im at 8dop and my veins are the same really darker


----------



## kit603

Not sure if that's an early pregnancy symptom or not :( Hope someone else can answer your question soon. 

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up too much for this cycle, but it's hard! I'm 2po now and the waiting is already killing me. I can't decide whether testing Christmas Day will be a good idea or not... I'll be so devastated if I have to see another BFN (particularly as OH wants to take a break after this cycle if no BFP) but it'll be the best Christmas present ever if I get my BFP.

There are no symptoms to report yet :(


----------



## kasey c

Hi can you put me down for testing on Christmas eve please? Good luck to all those waiting to test and congratulations to all those with BFPs xx


----------



## lalacrl

kit603 said:


> Not sure if that's an early pregnancy symptom or not :( Hope someone else can answer your question soon.
> 
> I'm really trying not to get my hopes up too much for this cycle, but it's hard! I'm 2po now and the waiting is already killing me. I can't decide whether testing Christmas Day will be a good idea or not... I'll be so devastated if I have to see another BFN (particularly as OH wants to take a break after this cycle if no BFP) but it'll be the best Christmas present ever if I get my BFP.
> 
> There are no symptoms to report yet :(

thank you for trying ::winkwink:
but i hope its an early pregnancy symptom


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Please add me to the 17th!
I'm 11dpo right now, but determined not to test until CD15 (AF usually shows around 12 or 13). So I'll either be out tomorrow or the next day. Timing was great this month, so far lots of creamy CM, and breast feel bigger, but that could just be progesterone gearing up for the next cycle. 
Fx'd!


----------



## Equal

So right now I'm 7dpo and am getting period cramps :( I think I'm out this month...so sad..


----------



## Lisa7

I can't wait for testing day. I just want to know either way. If I am BFP then I will have the best x-mas present. If I am not my OH and I will go for a last minute 1 week all inclusive beach vac. Maybe our last trip just the two of us. I have no symptoms right now. Usually I start to break out a little around this time before AF. So maybe the lack of that symptom is a positive sign. I hope so. I think I'll test on Thursday even though that will be a few days early. I just can't wait. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amb434

Hey Ladies! 

Congrats to all the new BFP's and great, big hugs to those heading into another cycle. :hugs:

The 2WW suuuucks. :haha: I'm really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I don't have much willpower, haha.

I'm only 5dpiui, but I'm definitely feeling different things going on with my body. Let me know what y'all think...

Very crampy ever since the day before IUI. Subsiding a bit now, but still there. Getting sharp pains in my sides now, especially when I stand up or turn/twist a certain way.
Very gassy. :blush:
Very sore bbs, especially nipples.. and the headlights are always on. :haha:
Bloated, full feeling.
Strange, vivid dreams.
Just noticed creamy cm today.
Just started getting heartburn tonight.

Hmm...?


----------



## xLisax

Morning Ladies! :flower:

Amb- Thats all sounding really good :thumbup:

Welcome newbies! :wave:

& Good Luck to todays testers!!! :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## Beaney192

Good luck to everyone and congrats to the lucky ones with :bfp: im due to test 27th December, im not liking all this waiting! x


----------



## Lisa40

yeah the waiting is the worst! Absolutely nothing you can do & no way to speed up time ... damn them not inventing a time machine yet!!

Booooo haha 

xx


----------



## NDH

I think I'm out :(. I'll know in the morning, but I'm pretty sure AF is on the way. Which means I'll O on Christmas day or boxing day. And I always wanted a September baby, so I'm ok with that.


----------



## pink mum

GOOD MORNING where r the testers?NY NEWWSS,


----------



## leigh331

I'm so confused...last week I had pin-like feelings around my ovaries, Saturday I had a side ache, and ever since then, I have had a heavy/crampy feeling. I thought for sure this would be the month!! But this morning...I took a test and got a BFN!! What the heck??? This is sooo frustrating!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Its not over until the :witch: shows her ugly ugly face!

Sending :dust: your way

xx


----------



## NDH

Well maybe I'm not out? AF hasn't shown yet. And she ALWAYS appears overnight. Though I guess this is just CD 25, and 26 days is normal. But I don't feel AF cramps at all right mow either, and they're usually pretty constant for at least a day prior.

*shrug* ah well, I'll soon know.


----------



## kit603

Fingers crossed for you and hope you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I'm out. Onto the next cycle. Which means I'll O between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## leigh331

NJAngelAPN said:


> I'm out. Onto the next cycle. Which means I'll O between Christmas and New Years.

I'm sorry :( Why is this so hard?? Sooo frustrating!!


----------



## kit603

NJAngelAPN said:


> I'm out. Onto the next cycle. Which means I'll O between Christmas and New Years.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Best of luck for the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## janeybaby

I'm out ,the :witch: got me!!!

I will be O between Christmas and New year too but this cycle I will be NTNP as I don't want to be setting my alarm each morning to take temps etc.... maybe being a little more laid back will help.

Congrats nto those who have had or who is getting their BFP's H&H 9 months.

ANd Merry Christmas and Happy new year to everyone :hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Morning Everyone! :)

Sorry to hear about AF arriving for some :hugs: :hugs: Lots of :dust: to you for next cycle! :hugs:

Good Luck to everyone testing this morning! :yipee:

And girls, I was thinking of removing the people that havent updated since the first post? What do you reckon?

xxx


----------



## xLisax

I've neatened up the front! :flow: 

If anybody who lurks rather than posts has been deleted or hasnt yet updated, let me know and I'll pop you back on :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Stardust1

I'm out af came this morning :( x


----------



## NDH

Well that certainly makes the percentage better too :) Not that it wasn't already a fantastic percentage before you cleaned house.


----------



## NDH

Stardust1 said:


> I'm out af came this morning :( x

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Hopefully next month is your month!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

xLisax said:


> I've neatened up the front! :flow:
> 
> If anybody who lurks rather than posts has been deleted or hasnt yet updated, let me know and I'll pop you back on :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Looks good Lisa hehe:happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

sorry to hear af got some of you girls :hugs: good luck next cycle 

congrats to the girls who have jot there bfps :cloud9:

good luck everyone still to test hope you all get your 2 pink lines:winkwink:


----------



## kit603

So sorry to hear about the girls who got AF this morning :( Wishing you all lots of baby dust for the next cycle.


Is there anybody still to test today?


----------



## perfect21

hiya, could you add me again for the 31st, new yrs eve? af is due on the 2nd jan but i will be testing new yrs eve x


----------



## pollywolly123

Hi can I join the thread?
I'm going to test today, think im addicted to POAs!!
I tested at 13 DPO but got a BFN, still holding out hope though!
Good luck and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDH

Well AF is still a no show, and so are my ICs *pout*

I don't feel pregnant though, so not holding out much hope.

Anyways, it's now a race to see which will arrive first - AF or my sticks to start peeing on. LOL. I want that :bfp: and if I'm not going to get it this month I want the next cycle to start so I can try again. 

Off to bed


----------



## Lanyloo

I'm 15 dpo and no AF and BFN. I keep squinting at the tests under bright lights to see if I can see even the smallest hint of a line!


----------



## leigh331

Haha I keep doing the same thing! Looking for any sign of a line. I'm cd14 and bfn and no af yet. My fingers are still crossed! Baby dust to all :) hope everyone gets their bfp's!


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girlies! :flower:

Well, still feeling all of the symptoms I mentioned before, plus I feel like I'm getting a head cold. Yuck. And, it just "feels" like it worked this cycle, I can't explain it. Hope my instincts are right! :blush:

Had my progesterone level checked today (7dpiui) and it's at 14... is that good?


----------



## kit603

pollywolly123 said:


> Hi can I join the thread?
> I'm going to test today, think im addicted to POAs!!
> I tested at 13 DPO but got a BFN, still holding out hope though!
> Good luck and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxx


How did the test today go? 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies and remember that you're not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face!


----------



## lalacrl

could any of you look at my chart and tell me if there is a possibility that im pregnant please :) im 10 dpo and my luteal phase is 13 days 
baby dust to all <3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e4b3d


----------



## kit603

lalacrl said:


> could any of you look at my chart and tell me if there is a possibility that im pregnant please :) im 10 dpo and my luteal phase is 13 days
> baby dust to all <3
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e4b3d

I'm not very experienced in reading charts, but i'm sure that somebody else who is will be along soon to take a look :thumbup: It looks good to me, i'm sure that temps staying up like that after ovulation can be a sign of pregnancy... Plus, you DTD the day before ovulation, which is supposed to be the best time to do it if you're trying to conceive or so i've heard.


----------



## NDH

Well I'm not the 20th person on this thread to get a BFP as AF got me about 10 mins ago. Soon trying for a September baby :)

Lots of :dust: to all of you lovely ladies still waiting :)


----------



## Trying4Angel1

boxing day birthday & testing!!


----------



## kit603

NDH said:


> Well I'm not the 20th person on this thread to get a BFP as AF got me about 10 mins ago. Soon trying for a September baby :)
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all of you lovely ladies still waiting :)

So sorry to hear that AF arrived, but good luck for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lisa7

I think I'm out. Started spotting last night and am feeling AF cramping. We'll see if AF come in full force today.


----------



## kit603

Lisa7 said:


> I think I'm out. Started spotting last night and am feeling AF cramping. We'll see if AF come in full force today.

Oh no :( How many dpo are you? 

Hope the :witch: stays away for you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im out :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

Nooooooooo babyhopes... Noooooo

:sad2:

really sorry hun

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

its hit me hard this month! :cry: im at rock bottom! x


----------



## JJBaby1

Hi ladies!

Congrats to those with BFPs and I'm sorry to those who got their AFs this month - on to the next cycle!

As for me, I ovulated late, so I need to switch my testing date again (sorry!). I will now be testing on 12/25.
:dust::dust::dust:to all!


----------



## Lisa40

babyhopes2010 said:


> its hit me hard this month! :cry: im at rock bottom! x

you poor thing, How's your oh?? This is a crappy part of life isn't it!! Supposed to be a happy time, bah, tell that to my bath that's been kicked everytime the :witch: arrives!

Sending lots of :hug: and :kiss:

xx


----------



## pink mum

where iz the 20 tester


----------



## leigh331

AF got me too :( 

On to the next cycle!


----------



## Equal

sorry Leigh :(


----------



## angi120

Just took a test and BFN but no sign of AF so i will be testing again tomorrow :(


----------



## xLisax

Sorry about AF visiting ladies :( :hugs:

Hope todays testers see two pink lines!! :dust: :dust: Good Luck!

xxxxx


----------



## angi120

Hoping i get mine tomorrow or sunday, i feel pregnant and have a few signs maybe its just all in my head :(


----------



## Lisa40

angi120 said:


> Hoping i get mine tomorrow or sunday, i feel pregnant and have a few signs maybe its just all in my head :(

Hiya,

Good luck for tomorrow hun, for the first time in a year I also 'feel' preg & have sore boobs and been feeling sick, but a funny kind of sick, like you know its there but also know that you aren't actually going to be sick.. its weird.

I'm probably just ill though hahaha. I've got another week until testing (ticker is slightly wrong - I'm 8dpo I'm expecting a 32 day cycle this time)

xx


----------



## ChelleT

That's me out as well, good luck everyone else I hope you all get your Christmas BFPs, Mx


----------



## Equal

I tested today and got a BFN...no AF yet..i feel like crap so maybe its the flu and not symptoms..i guess ill see if AF shows up in the next couple of days


----------



## danielswife

Still waiting on BFP...BFN last night...holding out on testing again until Sunday. Still no AF in sight.


----------



## danielswife

Lanyloo said:


> I'm 15 dpo and no AF and BFN. I keep squinting at the tests under bright lights to see if I can see even the smallest hint of a line!

HaHa! I do the same thing. Suprised I haven't gotten a magnifying glass too. Good luck to you! I'm 19 DPO and still no BFP but not giving in til the ugly witch sings!


----------



## Lisa7

I am on to the next cycle. AF is here is full force. What a bad crampy day. I hate AF pain. Oh well at least I can have some drinks over Christmas.


----------



## lalacrl

so i tested today 13 dpo and i got a BFP!!!


im soo happyyyy :)


----------



## kit603

Lisa7 said:


> I am on to the next cycle. AF is here is full force. What a bad crampy day. I hate AF pain. Oh well at least I can have some drinks over Christmas.

Sorry hun :hugs: Good luck for the next cycle! :)



lalacrl said:


> so i tested today 13 dpo and i got a BFP!!!
> 
> 
> im soo happyyyy :)

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## 05mummy07

well the :witch: got me two days ago :(


----------



## minkysouth1

Congratulations lalacrl!!! That's amazing. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: FX that I'll be joining you! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

So sorry Lisa7 and 05mummy07. Enjoy a Christmas tipple and here's hoping for a New Year BFP. :hugs::hugs:

I'm about 9dpo today: feeling vaguely optimistic, but definitely gonna try to hold out a few more days to test. Hoping for my Christmas :bfp:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

lalacrl said:


> so i tested today 13 dpo and i got a BFP!!!
> 
> 
> im soo happyyyy :)


CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:


----------



## xLisax

Congrats lalacrl!! :yipee: You're our 20th bfp!! Woop!

Im just off for half hour, will be back then to update :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Equal

I took an ovulation test and it came out positive...im 12 DPO...what should i be doing? took a FRER yesterday and it came out negative..


----------



## angi120

I have woken up today feeling so poorly i ache all over but stil no af guna test tomo morning!!


----------



## pink mum

congratulations lacaryl


----------



## pink mum

i was suppose to test today but due to lae ovulation ill test on 23


----------



## Matila10

Hi ladies! This has been one lucky thread! I wanted to update...I OV'd super late, so I'm only 1dpo now. I'm due to test on December 31st, if I can wait until then!!


----------



## arpeters

I am due to test on Dec 30th. We are only 1 day apart on our cycles. Good luck to you. Lots of :dust:


----------



## kit603

Good luck ladies :) 

Just thought i'd update a bit... I did a test with an IC yesterday because the urge to POAS was too strong lol (even though I was only 7dpo :blush:). I got a really faint line, which I was very sure was an evap because it was so thin, faint and it looked colourless to me but OH got all excited and insisted he could see a pinkish tint to it. He was all cheerful about it ALL day. 

I tested again with the same sort of IC today and there's absolutely nothing. Even though i'm only 8dpo and I wasn't planning to test till christmas, i'm feeling quite gutted today just because OH got so excited :(


----------



## Kiin

I'm out as of this morning :(


----------



## kit603

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Equal

BFN and still no AF...the wait continues..


----------



## Lisa40

How many dpo are you??

Xx


----------



## s_johnson

Got my BFP today after my hunnie told me to test!! I feel blessed!


----------



## xLisax

Ahhh huge congrats hun!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Sorry Ive been MIA ladies, been struck down with bad MS and have been popping on to update journal and then off again to throw up :rofl: Didn't have MS with my son so its a huge shock to the system! :)

Anyways, I shall update us now..GL to todays testers! Sorry to hear about AF for some ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## xLisax

Ok, so we're all updated! I've also taken off a couple more that havent posted since first time :thumbup: Our bfp percentage is amazing! :)

xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone im new here,glad to see some ladies have got their bfp,my af is due tomorra but for the first time eva i havent got any bloating or af pains i usually get a few days before but i have like a heartburn feeling sick in my chest area so who knows,i wont be testing till christmas eve as my cycle can sometimes change on me lol,good luck to everyone else with getting bfp :)


----------



## bbhopes

woohoo congrats to the BFP's!!!


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, 

Just thought id share some news with you. 

I have tried Soy this month for the first time..normally i ovulate around day 20 which is quite late in the cycle. This month i took Soy from day 4-8 and took 80mg per day, and i ovlated yesterday which is on day 17 so i was 4 days early which is great!! I presume this is down to Soy as its the only think i have done differently this month... So ive just got to wait until 1st Jan now as she is AF shows up, FX'd it doesnt... 

p.s. Thanks xLisax on the advice about Soy! 
x


----------



## xLisax

Ooo Nicky thats great hun! :yipee: Lets hope its followed by a lovely :bfp: this cycle for you!! :dust: :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

s_johnson said:


> Got my BFP today after my hunnie told me to test!! I feel blessed!

:happydance:Wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## angi120

*Hey i was due to test on december 17th i did and got a BFN i then tested on december 19th and got a negative both of these tests i used clearblue the ones where you get a + or a -!!! I did a Tesco's hpt test at 12pm today and a really faint line came up in 5 mins it has a bit of colour, could you please look at my journal and tell me what you think?? Thankyou*


----------



## Equal

congrats on the BFP Today im 14 DPO


----------



## neffie

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! I guess I can be removed from the list...I had a chemical, and lost the pregnancy at a little over 5 weeks. :cry:

Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

Oh neffie hun, Im so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: Lots of hugs for you :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## kit603

Oh neffie i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

neffie said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! I guess I can be removed from the list...I had a chemical, and lost the pregnancy at a little over 5 weeks. :cry:
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:

Neffie, I'm so sorry! I will pray for you and your family:hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi managed to miss this thread, can I join please... I will be testing on the 25th if I can hold out that long. Thanks.


----------



## quail

hi,can you change my testing date to the 31st as ive o, late,thanks.xxx


----------



## Equal

14 DPO, AF due today, got another BFN....just waiting for something..


----------



## braxmomma

Hi ladies!! Congrats to all the new BFP's!! Good luck to everyone still waiting for theirs :) As for me..I am still waiting. I ovulated early..around 3 or 4 days early I think. So I figured today I am about 12dpo but Im not positive. I am feeling a little different this month..no cramps yet like I usually get very early on after OV..lots of dreams (even dreamt of a BFP! but I did last month too and it didnt happen)..sore bbs after OV which is normal for me..so I tested today and of course it was a bfn. Im not sure if it's still too early or if its just a plain old ugly bfn. So I just have to keep waiting..the good thing is that Christmas is keeping me very very busy right now..lots of shopping, cooking and such!! I hope you all are doing well!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## July28th

I tested again this morning and got another BFN :( I wasn't patient enough to wait. So anyway, now I'm either waiting for AF to arrive, or I will test again in another 2 days. I will update then!

Congrats to all you ladies who got a BFP!


----------



## angi120

Hey sorry about your chemical neffie :( hope you get a stick bfp soon. 

I have just taken my second test i am now 17/18dpo and have just got a faint positive come up within 2 mins on a sainsbury new blue test i dont like them but brought it thinking it was the old pink ones but there it was a faint blue line, (no squinting required) just hoping this is my xmas bfp!! will test again later and tomorrow to compare tests!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry neffie about your chemical pregnany,i had the same last month and its not nice at all,keep trying though as it will happen :) and congratulations to all the bfp and good luck to anyone still waiting to test,well im out this month as af started a day early last night but going look on the brighter side that i can have a couple of drinks over christmas and before i know it il be trying again :) x


----------



## kit603

angi120 said:


> Hey sorry about your chemical neffie :( hope you get a stick bfp soon.
> 
> I have just taken my second test i am now 17/18dpo and have just got a faint positive come up within 2 mins on a sainsbury new blue test i dont like them but brought it thinking it was the old pink ones but there it was a faint blue line, (no squinting required) just hoping this is my xmas bfp!! will test again later and tomorrow to compare tests!!

Good luck :)


----------



## Equal

Im out :( 

Goodluck everyone


----------



## kit603

So sorry to hear that, good luck for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Krm2934

Got my :bfp: this morning. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## angi120

congrats krm, so i have taken 3 tests since yday lunchtime
tesco 12pm yday - faint positive
sainsburys blue + 5am today - positive
clearblue plus 10am today - positive
2nd tesco test 2pm today - can hardly see a line :( so confused!!!


----------



## kit603

Krm2934 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test! :dust:

Congratulations! :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Krm2934 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test! :dust:

Yeah for you!:happydance::crib::wohoo:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lisa, it looks like I'm out this month. Af snuck in 2 days early:growlmad:

I'm okay though:thumbup: Looking forward to bd'ing through New Years:happydance:

Hoping the remaining Dec. testers get their BFPs!!!!!:flower:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Krm and Angi!


----------



## kit603

FaithHopeLove said:


> Lisa, it looks like I'm out this month. Af snuck in 2 days early:growlmad:
> 
> I'm okay though:thumbup: Looking forward to bd'ing through New Years:happydance:
> 
> Hoping the remaining Dec. testers get their BFPs!!!!!:flower:

Sorry to hear that and good luck for the next cycle! :(


----------



## Matila10

I'm out, ladies. AF came super early, confirming my suspicion that my LP is just way too short. Back to the doctor! 

Best wishes to everyone else still waiting and congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## Lisa40

So sorry Matilda. :hugs:

I started spotting this morning, so I think af will be right on time tomorrow! Booooo

:dust: to everyone else still in limbo!

Xx


----------



## angi120

*Think im going to be brave and say after 6 faint positives and a clearblue digital im going to say i got my xmas  just hoping it sticks this time!!!*


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats Angi!


----------



## angi120

bbhopes said:


> Congrats Angi!

thankyou :)


----------



## Impatient TTC

Can I join ladies? AF roughly due on Xmas day, think I will test on Xmas eve though as don't want to ruin xmas day with the tears!! Absolutely no symptoms of anything other than moodiness and cloudy wee (sorry tmi) but dont think the latter is a symptom of pregnancy anyway. Really going to find it hard if I'm not pg this month. 4th month of trying, am going to start to worry soon... sorry for the negativity ladies. Congrats to the BFP's so far!


----------



## xLisax

Congratulations to our new bfps!! :wohoo:

Sorry about AF for some ladies :( 

Nearly Xmas toooo! Good Luck to the ladies due to test in the next few days! :dust:

xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

angi120 said:


> *Think im going to be brave and say after 6 faint positives and a clearblue digital im going to say i got my xmas  just hoping it sticks this time!!!*

Wonderful! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## kit603

Impatient TTC said:


> Can I join ladies? AF roughly due on Xmas day, think I will test on Xmas eve though as don't want to ruin xmas day with the tears!! Absolutely no symptoms of anything other than moodiness and cloudy wee (sorry tmi) but dont think the latter is a symptom of pregnancy anyway. Really going to find it hard if I'm not pg this month. 4th month of trying, am going to start to worry soon... sorry for the negativity ladies. Congrats to the BFP's so far!

Good luck for testing :hugs: Try not to worry too much - I know that this won't be what you want to hear but 4 months of trying is quite normal and many women do try for a lot longer. Doctors (at least here) don't tend to test for fertility problems till you've been trying for at least a year. 

Stay positive :)


----------



## pink mum

congrats angi:)
lisa af got me today:(


----------



## cocoelopen

hi ladies (waves) wondered if i could join you? so excited, been trying for #2 for what seems like forever after having an ectopic in feb, ANYWAYS< 10 dpo today and yesterday got 3 nice pink first response positives - wahey!!! :) soooo today done a clearblue digital and voila!.... i'm 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!! hip hip horay! need some poeple to share the joy with :D 
having a clearblue confirmation this early is giving me a little bit of peace of mind...it has been quite a year! 
anyways, looking forward to talking to you all and congratulating you on your december BFP's!! much love & babydust, 
xxxxx


----------



## flump1

Hi, Congrats to all th new bfps! :happydance:

so sorry to hear that Neffie :( :hugs: 

Just thought id update i was due to test on 18th all bfns and no af so far :( ! im pretty sure i ovulated late and we completely missed it so im just waiting for af now so i can get on with next month so i guess you can count me out, afs now due on the 27th i think :shrug:


----------



## luckyyou

never got around to asking to be put on the list for this month but I would have still caved and tested early like i did yesterday and guess what! :bfp: ! congrats to everyone else with their bfp's too i finally know how you feel :happydance:


----------



## kit603

Congratulations! :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cocoelopen said:


> hi ladies (waves) wondered if i could join you? so excited, been trying for #2 for what seems like forever after having an ectopic in feb, ANYWAYS< 10 dpo today and yesterday got 3 nice pink first response positives - wahey!!! :) soooo today done a clearblue digital and voila!.... i'm 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!! hip hip horay! need some poeple to share the joy with :D
> having a clearblue confirmation this early is giving me a little bit of peace of mind...it has been quite a year!
> anyways, looking forward to talking to you all and congratulating you on your december BFP's!! much love & babydust,
> xxxxx

Yeah! What a wonderful Christmas gift you've been given:happydance:


----------



## cocoelopen

CONGRATULATIONS LUCKY YOU!!! :D wohoo!!! and thank you faithhopelove.....it really i the best christmas present ever :) xxx


----------



## xLisax

:wave: Hey ladies! Just gunna update us now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## JJBaby1

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! :happydance:

I'm out for this month - AF decided to come early. On to next month!

Good luck everyone! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear that but good luck for the next cycle. 

I tested again with a FRER this morning - 12dpo and still nothing. Will hold off till christmas morning now when i'll be 14dpo.


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to the new BFP's !!! i will update as soon as I know myself.


----------



## BBQ

Lisa, thanks for starting this lucky thread. Please add me to the list, will test on dec29.
Congrats on the BFP. Baby dust for the rest of us trying!


----------



## erin7707

Can you put me on there for Dec 27th? I'm 8 dpo today.. Fingers crossed this month real tight, I O'd much earlier than expected so we only got to BD on O day! FX'd!!!!


----------



## kit603

Good luck :)


----------



## minkysouth1

cocoelopen said:


> hi ladies (waves) wondered if i could join you? so excited, been trying for #2 for what seems like forever after having an ectopic in feb, ANYWAYS< 10 dpo today and yesterday got 3 nice pink first response positives - wahey!!! :) soooo today done a clearblue digital and voila!.... i'm 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!! hip hip horay! need some poeple to share the joy with :D
> having a clearblue confirmation this early is giving me a little bit of peace of mind...it has been quite a year!
> anyways, looking forward to talking to you all and congratulating you on your december BFP's!! much love & babydust,
> xxxxx

Hooray, congratulations cocoelopen!!!! :happydance::happydance:

That's the best news and a brilliant ending to what must have been a tough year. FX that I'm joining you tomorrow....

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

erin7707 said:


> Can you put me on there for Dec 27th? I'm 8 dpo today.. Fingers crossed this month real tight, I O'd much earlier than expected so we only got to BD on O day! FX'd!!!!

I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you too. Lets hope we're bump buddies in a few days - like you, I want my little one to have a little bro or sis!!! X


----------



## minkysouth1

Same for you, kit. The best of luck!!! XXXX


----------



## erin7707

minkysouth1 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me on there for Dec 27th? I'm 8 dpo today.. Fingers crossed this month real tight, I O'd much earlier than expected so we only got to BD on O day! FX'd!!!!
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you too. Lets hope we're bump buddies in a few days - like you, I want my little one to have a little bro or sis!!! XClick to expand...

Here's to hoping!! FX'd!!! :flower:


----------



## bbhopes

Well ladies I am out for another month, might skip the next few months as well, hoping for the rest testing!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kit603

Well I tested this morning with FRER, 14dpo and absolutely no trace of a line. No AF either yet though and no AF symptoms yet. 

Will test again on 27th if the :witch: hasn't arrived yet, but i'm not hopeful :(


----------



## braxmomma

Well...no BFP for me this month..af got me yesterday :-( I wasnt suprised though since I ovulated early this month and I was sure that dh and I didnt bd enough before/during ov. Im a little sad but just to know I have my wonderful son cheers me up so much...he makes me so happy and I am so thankful for him! I know baby #2 will be concieved when the time is right. The holidays are definitely keeping me busy and keeping my mind off of it all which is great. We have only been trying for 4 months now and I am already worn out from it..so in the upcoming months I plan to just relax and let it happen when it happens just like we did with our son. 

Congrats to all of you ladies who recieved their lovely BFPs!!! Good luck to those who are still trying!! :hugs: All of you ladies are wonderful.


----------



## Mrs S-M

I tested yesterday with FRER (12dpo) and it was negative but no AF yet. Not holding out much hope as starting to get AF pains.


----------



## kit603

AF got me this morning :(


----------



## minkysouth1

kit603 said:


> AF got me this morning :(

I'm so sorry, Kit. It's always very tough the first day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

OK girls, I got my :bfp: this morning at 14 dpo. :happydance::happydance:

Tested on Christmas Eve at 12dpo with my internet cheapie and thought there was possibly a really faint line, but I was unsure if it was an evap. I just enjoyed yesterday and tried not to think about it, but my temps were still pretty good so I felt optimistic.

Tried again this morning (internet cheapie again) and a definite line appeared after a couple of minutes. Its quite faint, but its coloured and far too clear to be an evaporation line.

I'm now excited but a little worried as I had a chemical pregnancy in September. Here's hoping the lines are darker tomorrow. Come on beanie... stick!

Sorry to all who got AF this time. Here's some :dust: for next cycle.

Congrats to my Christmas bump buddies. :wohoo:

Minky X


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Kit. Sorry the :witch: got you.

Minky congrats on your :bfp:!!! Excellent Christmas news! It must gave been an anxious one though, with a slight line and unconfirmed :bfp:


----------



## canadabear

Congrats to all the BFP's this month!!
My AF is due on December 30th.. so testing on
NYE if it hasn't arrived!!


----------



## Beaney192

Well AF got me on xmas eve, it never comes early arggh congrats to all new BFP! xxx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

didn't test yet but also no AF.. got hit with the stomach flu! Congrats BFP's!!


----------



## kit603

Congrats BFPS :)


----------



## erin7707

Well - I know AF will be here tomorrow. I'm spotting today, which always happens before AF shows.. so BOOO.. upset because I had 2 faulty tests on 8 and 9 dpo that had very light lines to them, so I thought for sure they were the start of a BFP... 
XXXX for next month those of us who AF got, congrats to the BFP's!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Where did everybody go:shrug:

We need more :bfp::baby:

:flower:


----------



## leigh331

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

I have a weird question...is it possible to ovulate CD 9?? I took an OPT on Christmas Eve and it was positive...so we BD'ed. But we were only able to BD that day because we were at my parents for the holidays. I have been taking OPT's everyday since, and they have all been negative...so odd. 

What does everyone think??


----------



## s_johnson

leigh331 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> I have a weird question...is it possible to ovulate CD 9?? I took an OPT on Christmas Eve and it was positive...so we BD'ed. But we were only able to BD that day because we were at my parents for the holidays. I have been taking OPT's everyday since, and they have all been negative...so odd.
> 
> What does everyone think??

I belive you can ovulate early, but, im no doctor! lol. Good luck


----------



## July28th

I'm out. The :witch: got me yesterday morning... I wish she's showed up quicker! All the best to the rest of you. Hope you get your BFPs soon :kiss:


----------



## BBQ

I'm 2 days late. Just bought a digital test, will test tomorrow and let you all know.


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck with testing bbq and hope you get ur bfp :) x


----------



## kit603

Good luck :)


----------



## erin7707

I'm out. Hoping for a BFP in the New Year...


----------



## kimberleywats

hey ladies, i was on here start of the month tryin 4 a xmas bfp! but af came 4 days early, :( but i don a norm clearblue this afternoon and got a pos!! so i rushed out 4 a digi,, and i dun that soon as i got in, (like any norm poas addict) and now i hav a PREGNANT 1-2 result, i am so pleased, me and my bf couldn b happier,!!!!! YAY! i kno i was on 4 testin on the 8th. but i was guna retest on 31st, can u put me down 4 a BFP plz!! thankyou, and baby dust 2 u all!!! XXX


----------



## kimberleywats

leigh331 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> I have a weird question...is it possible to ovulate CD 9?? I took an OPT on Christmas Eve and it was positive...so we BD'ed. But we were only able to BD that day because we were at my parents for the holidays. I have been taking OPT's everyday since, and they have all been negative...so odd.
> 
> What does everyone think??

hey i o'd earlygot my surge on cd 9 too,not sure if thats when i got preg tho, :/ keep an eye out 4 another surge, cos i had another cycle day 11, and jus got my bfp 2day!!! i heard the the lh hormone is 2 encourage ur follicle 2 burst, but it doesnt always do the trick, so if the lh surge fails, u can get another a few days later!!!

least thats what happned 2 me, so i googled and searched everythin i could,


----------



## leigh331

kimberleywats said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> I have a weird question...is it possible to ovulate CD 9?? I took an OPT on Christmas Eve and it was positive...so we BD'ed. But we were only able to BD that day because we were at my parents for the holidays. I have been taking OPT's everyday since, and they have all been negative...so odd.
> 
> What does everyone think??
> 
> hey i o'd earlygot my surge on cd 9 too,not sure if thats when i got preg tho, :/ keep an eye out 4 another surge, cos i had another cycle day 11, and jus got my bfp 2day!!! i heard the the lh hormone is 2 encourage ur follicle 2 burst, but it doesnt always do the trick, so if the lh surge fails, u can get another a few days later!!!
> 
> least thats what happned 2 me, so i googled and searched everythin i could,Click to expand...

Thanks!! I have been testing everyday since, and I haven't had another surge. So weird. We are BD'ing just in case :)

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## kimberleywats

maybe u jus o'd early, obv it was enuff lh- u cud b preggooo right now!!


----------



## minkysouth1

leigh331 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> I have a weird question...is it possible to ovulate CD 9?? I took an OPT on Christmas Eve and it was positive...so we BD'ed. But we were only able to BD that day because we were at my parents for the holidays. I have been taking OPT's everyday since, and they have all been negative...so odd.
> 
> What does everyone think??

My best mate swears she conceived her first on CD8 as it was the only date they were able to DTD that cycle!


----------



## minkysouth1

Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leigh331

You ladies are making me feel better :)

We have only been trying 3 months...this is our third, but its soooo frustrating!!! I thought it would be a lot easier than this. And it seems like EVERYONE around me is pregnant!!


----------



## leigh331

Also, everytime I take an OPT, the 2 lines show up, but the second is faint...definately not positive, but clearly there. I'm hoping it worked or I will get another surge!! :)

PLUS!! If we got preggo this month, it would be due on my husbands b-day!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

leigh331 said:


> You ladies are making me feel better :)
> 
> We have only been trying 3 months...this is our third, but its soooo frustrating!!! I thought it would be a lot easier than this. And it seems like EVERYONE around me is pregnant!!

It has taken us 12 months to conceive this wee bubba, so I understand how frustrating and difficult it can be TTC. Plus all my closest group of friends are either heavily pregnant or have just given birth. Plus the other 7 girls in my NCT group (I joined to make friends with other mums just before my DS was born) all either announced second pregnancies or gave birth to second babies months before my BFP finally came.

What can I say... Keep the faith and your turn will come, Leigh. I think what really made the difference for me was that I started to believe that it would finally happen. Before that, I was depressed for several months about our unexplained infertility. :dust:


----------



## kimberleywats

if u bd'd on cycle day 8- and sperm can survive 4 72hrs!! then u cud hav actually got pg on cycle day 11


----------



## leigh331

kimberleywats said:


> if u bd'd on cycle day 8- and sperm can survive 4 72hrs!! then u cud hav actually got pg on cycle day 11

I'm crossing my fingers :)


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i was originally a dec 3 tester but AF got me.

So, i was due to test again early next week but caved today and..........


:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance:

this thread is super lucky!! x
 



Attached Files:







test1.png
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 23









test2.png
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## kit603

Congratulations :)


----------



## AmyLouise89

Count me in on the BFP's too! :) Got it at 4:20am! 

[IMG]https://i945.photobucket.com/albums/ad294/Amylouise89/201_0544.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kimberleywats

congratulations JEFFSAR and AMYLOUISE89

happy healthy 9 mnths!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

I tested on cycle day 26 and it was negative, tested today on cycle day 48 and it was instantly a positive. No wonder I've been so nauseous! lol


----------



## kimberleywats

wow how did u hold out from testing!!!! i tested cycle day 23 and got a clear pos,!! and on a digi too- i must jus b 1 of those women who produce a lot of hcg!! :/ prob why i felt awful this mornin!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

wel a big congrats to the ladies with their bfp hope you have a healthy 9 months x x


----------



## leigh331

Congrats!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wonderful to see 2 new BFPs! Congrats girls! :happydance:


----------



## Xpecta

So I wasn't on the list, but yesterday I got my BFP


----------



## kimberleywats

Xpecta said:


> So I wasn't on the list, but yesterday I got my BFP

congrats!!!


----------



## Xpecta

:D Thank you!! :)


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to all the new BFPs, will be interesting to see what percentage of people in this thread got BFPs once its updated. Sounds like quite a lot....


----------



## Xpecta

There are a LOT of BFP's this month!


----------



## leigh331

CONGRATS to all the BFP's! What a great Christmas and New Years present!!!

How many of you had an implantation dip in your temps?? I am on cd 6 or 7 today ( I ovulated early) and my temp dipped to 97.7, it was been between 98.3-98.6 for the past 5 days. I'm triple crossing my fingers its a great sign!!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

happy new year to all you ttc'ers and bfp'ers

for those of us who have recieved out bfp, congrats on a happy healthy 9 months and a safe delivery of babiesfor those of you still ttc, keep positive, and keep trying! You will get you bfp soon! 

i truly hope we all get what we wish for in 2011! Hope, happiness life and love! God bless you all x


----------



## kimberleywats

we need blusatin to come bak and update us on the top page,and let us all kno how she is gettin on... i wonder how she is doin,... "blusatin, where are you, missin you!" hope you are well anyway, x happy 2011! x


----------



## leigh331

Now it's back up to 98.7! Cross your fingers for me


----------



## kit603

Fingers crossed :p


----------



## Xpecta

Good Luck!!!


----------



## kimberleywats

got everything crossed 4 u- hope that temp dip was implantation!!! FXD!


----------



## AmyLouise89

kimberleywats said:


> wow how did u hold out from testing!!!! i tested cycle day 23 and got a clear pos,!! and on a digi too- i must jus b 1 of those women who produce a lot of hcg!! :/ prob why i felt awful this mornin!!

I kept telling myself I wasn't preg & it was just my thyroid screwing up period cuz it's been messed up. Finally kept getting more nauseous and decided to take a dollar test and bam straight up instant dark line w fmu. Took another tonight and same thing.


----------



## kimberleywats

AmyLouise89 said:


> kimberleywats said:
> 
> 
> wow how did u hold out from testing!!!! i tested cycle day 23 and got a clear pos,!! and on a digi too- i must jus b 1 of those women who produce a lot of hcg!! :/ prob why i felt awful this mornin!!
> 
> I kept telling myself I wasn't preg & it was just my thyroid screwing up period cuz it's been messed up. Finally kept getting more nauseous and decided to take a dollar test and bam straight up instant dark line w fmu. Took another tonight and same thing.Click to expand...

wow thats great bet ur r soo happy, especially after thinkin u defo wasnt, i thought i wasnt but still tested at cd 23- lol, cant help but poas, i like 2 jus make sure, lol


----------



## leigh331

Hi everyone!! I am around 9-10 dpo (I ovulated early). I just took an IC and it was a vverrrryyyyy faint positive!!! It was definately a think pink line though!!

So...I took another 20 mins later and it was the SAME thing!! Both were definately read within the time frame!!! 

I'm crossing my fingers that this is the start of a BFP!!!! 

Is it possible to get 2 evap lines in a row??

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Equal

Whats going to happen to all the testers in this thread who got a BFN? this was such a lucky thread!! can we make it jan testers????


----------



## xLisax

Helloooo, sorry I havent been around for a while...Xmas and New Year has been chaotic!! :dohh:

I'm gunna update our final statistics now! :happydance: Congrats to all the new bfps!! :yipee: 

I think there was a thread started for ladies in this thread who got a bfn...hope its super,super lucky too!! :)

xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

xLisax said:


> Helloooo, sorry I havent been around for a while...Xmas and New Year has been chaotic!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm gunna update our final statistics now! :happydance: Congrats to all the new bfps!! :yipee:
> 
> I think there was a thread started for ladies in this thread who got a bfn...hope its super,super lucky too!! :)
> 
> xxx

I can't believe how lucky this thread has been and that I'm one of the lucky ones. :happydance::happydance: 30 out of 80 is definitely above average.

Here's loads of :dust::dust: to the January testers in their new 'lucky thread'. Just believe girls! XXX


----------



## kit603

Does anyone have a link to the new thread?


----------



## xLisax

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ns-off-another-cycle-hope-new-years-bfps.html

Here we go ladies! :flow: I'm gunna keep poking my head in and hope to see lots and lots of bfps!! :yipee: 

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for this cycle!

xx


----------

